# How to change 6NH to 6NS, possible ?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f31sei said:


> Hi Shawn,
> i-step of my F31 is F020-13-11-504.
> I am happy when I have psdzdata51.3 and e-sys link.
> Cheers,


PM sent.


----------



## rentonrider (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone try this for a 2014 f30 without nav? The car does have option code 6NH. Thoughts?


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I did this sometime ago on my F25 without navigation but with combox and the Bluetooth streaming works but it does not display album art if I am playing music via apps like Pandora or iHeartRadio. Can this be fixed?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patelm said:


> I did this sometime ago on my F25 without navigation but with combox and the Bluetooth streaming works but it does not display album art if I am playing music via apps like Pandora or iHeartRadio. Can this be fixed?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No. You can't get Bluetooth Album art unless you have NBT Head Unit.


----------



## Matze2211 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by f31sei View Post
Hi Shawn,
i-step of my F31 is F020-13-11-504.
I am happy when I have psdzdata51.3 and e-sys link.
Cheers,
PM sent.

Could you send it to me too?
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Matze2211 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by f31sei View Post
> Hi Shawn,
> i-step of my F31 is F020-13-11-504.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Coded a F11 2013 with HU_NBT from 6NH to 6NS.

Enhanced Bluetooth support added.

Many thanks, Shawn for your support.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## SandmanJK (Sep 4, 2012)

... What's the difference between 6NK and 6NS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Functionally, I don't think anything, but because the Option Codes are Build Date specific, if the Build date in FA is >= 0713, you have to use the newer 6NS.


----------



## vlapinta (Feb 24, 2014)

I was searching on line about bluetooth streaming. I just purchased a 2011 328i and I really wanted the enhanced bluetooth so I could do audio streaming. Unfortunately this car only has voice bluetooth, not the enhanced. Is there any way to code my car to get 6NS, or does the blue tooth module need to be replaced? My car was built July 2010. I think my car is E93?? I have convenience, premium package which has BMW assist w bluetooth, ipod/usb adapter. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

An 0710 built Exx car will not have Combox, so I don't think you can get EBT without retrofitting Combox..


----------



## vlapinta (Feb 24, 2014)

what is involved with retrofitting Combox? @ how much will it cost?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vlapinta said:


> what is involved with retrofitting Combox? @ how much will it cost?


You should contact BimmerTech or Bimmer Retrofit and ask them.


----------



## Jimmeh- (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all

I took delivery of my F30 330d M Sport (built 07-01-2014) a couple of weeks ago which has 6NH. I am desperately seeking to enable 6NS. Is someone able to confirm whether this is possible and, if so, what version of E-SYS and PSdZData is best for this based on my vehicle and production date? In addition, am I right in thinking I don't need a Token for this specific piece of work? Specifically, when would a Token be required and where can I get one from? 

I have an OBDII cable on order.

Thanks massively for any assistance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If your car has Combox, then yes, you can convert 6NH to 6NS.

This can be done by VO Coding, which does not require a Token solution. A Token solution is needed only for FDL Coding. The difference being:

VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.

FDL Code = Coding of individual FDL's in an ECU, overriding the VO Coding.
PM sent.


----------



## Jimmeh- (Mar 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If your car has Combox, then yes, you can convert 6NH to 6NS.
> 
> This can be done by VO Coding, which does not require a Token solution. A Token solution is needed only for FDL Coding. The difference being:
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi
I would like to know if I can code the enhanced Bluetooth capabilities to my car. 
I'll attach the list of the options on board because I really don't know if I've the famous 
HU_NBT. 
Thanks in advance

Code	Serienausstattung	Standard Equipment
S1CBA
CO2 Umfang	CO2 package
S548A
Kilometertacho	Kilometer-calibrated speedometer


Code	Sonderausstattung	Optional Equipment
S1CAA
Selektion COP relevanter Fahrzeuge	Selection of COP relevant vehicles
S205A
Automatikgetriebe	Automatic transmission
S230A
Zusatzumfang EU-spezifisch	Extra package, EU-specific
S249A
Multifunktion für Lenkrad	Multifunction f steering wheel
S255A
Sport-Lederlenkrad Airbag	Sports leather steering wheel
S258A
Bereifung mit Notlaufeigenschaften	Tire with run-flat functionality
S2A5A
BMW LM Rad Doppelspeiche 397	BMW LA wheel, Double Spoke 397
S2PAA
Radschraubensicherung	Lug bolt retainer
S420A
Abgedunkelte Verglasung	Sun protection glazing
S431A
Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend	Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S465A
Durchladesystem	Through-loading system
S481A
Sportsitz	Sports seat
S4ATA
Interieurleisten hochglänzend schwarz	Interior trim finishers black high-gloss
S4DNA
Akzentleisten korall-rot matt	Accent strips, korall-rot, matt
S502A
Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage	Headlight cleaning system
S507A
Park Distance Control hinten (PDC)	Park Distance Control (PDC), rear
S520A
Nebelscheinwerfer	Fog lights
S521A
Regensensor	Rain sensor
S522A
Xenon-Licht	Xenon Light
S544A
Geschwindigkeitsregelung mit Bremsfunkt.	Cruise control with brake function
S5DAA
Deaktivierung Airbag Beifahrer	Passenger airbag deactivation
S606A
Navigationssystem Business	Navigation system Business
S698A
Area-Code 2 für DVD	Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6ALA
BMW Live	BMW Live
S6NHA
Freisprecheinr. mit USB-Schnittstelle	Hands-free with USB interface
S6UHA
Traffic Information	Traffic Information
S6VBA
CCC Zusteuerung	CCC allocation
S6WAA
Instrumentenkombi mit erweitertem Umfang	Instrument cluster, expanded equipment
P7ACA
Sport Line	Sport Line
S845A
Akustische Gurtwarnung	Acoustic belt warning
S855A
Sprachversion italienisch	Language version Italian
S884A
Bordliteratur italienisch	On-board literature, Italian
S8KAA
Ölwartungsinterval 30.000km/24Monate	Oil-maintenance interval - 24 months/30,000 km
S8V1A
Hinweisschild	Label
S962A
Entfall Kennzeichenträger vorne	Deleted, licence plate support front


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have 606 Business navigation, so you do not have NBT. You probably have HU_CHAMP instead,

I have no idea if you have Combox in this setup. Since you have 6AL BMW Live, I am inclined to think you do.

So, I would just code EBT, and see what you get, It won't hurt anything.


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

What I have to do to code EBT? Can I cause some bad things? Sincerely I really don't know how to do that! Maybe my bmw dealer could do that for me? Could be very expensive? 
Thanks you so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, for starters, how about reading this whole thread, in particular, my post #7:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

Your Dealer won't do it for your. Your car did not come with this as a factory option, and they are not going to add it. They couldn't even if they wanted to.

It is a simple thing to code, but there is risk in everything, particularly if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## davekilshaw (Mar 20, 2014)

I have just purchased a 420i with the standard Bluetooth and usb package, and it also came with Business navigation...

I have got the combox in the boot, so was wanting to code the car to have EBT.

I have purchased a lead, but cant seem to find all the software I require.... And as this car is model build Jan 2014, I presume I would need the latest E Sys and the latest PSdZData files..

Does anyone have any links? preferably compressed!

Many thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davekilshaw said:


> I have just purchased a 420i with the standard Bluetooth and usb package, and it also came with Business navigation...
> 
> I have got the combox in the boot, so was wanting to code the car to have EBT.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## davekilshaw (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

After reading the whole thread I think the answer is yes. But I would like to make sure.
I have a friend who is about to get a 320i (2014). He doesn't want to add the NAV package, but having Bluetooth music streaming is a must.

The car comes with 6NH standard, so I understand he should be able to code the car in order to enable the bluetooth musing streaming (6NS). The only thing he might miss is the album art, correct?

Thanks to all (again).


----------



## davekilshaw (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

The links you sent me for the lite version don't seem to be working, as part 2 contains the same files as part 1? Bit confused....

Cheers..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, they work perfectly fine, but it seems you are not familiar with a multi-volume .rar package:

http://www.rarlab.com/rar_file.htm

_Some RAR files can be parts of multi-volume sequences. In WinRAR you can split a huge archive to a few smaller files, which are called volumes. They may have extensions .rar (the first volume), .r00, .r01, ..., or .part1.rar (the first volume), .part2.rar, ..., etc. If you need to unpack volumes, place all them to the same folder and start extraction from the first volume._

So, open only Part1.rar and hit Extract. It will automatically extract all files and folders that are spanned across all parts of the .RAR archive.


----------



## davekilshaw (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Shawn, I must admit I was a novice using winrar... But now I totally understand...

Anyway, I got EBT coded on my car, but for some reason I got an error on the car.. Fuel supply.. Contact service...

Don't know what I did to get this error, as all went fine...
I took the car out today hoping code would go, but still there... I did only drive for 15 mins though...

I will take it into dealer tomorrow if still there..

Thank you for your help getting me into coding, looking forward to exploring more soon..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. You could try clearing the fault code with Tool32 though.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7238715&postcount=2


----------



## davekilshaw (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for that, how can I get hold of tool32?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davekilshaw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for that, how can I get hold of tool32?
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## rasputinj (Feb 13, 2014)

Coded 6NS, it was very easy with all the info Shawn provided. Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Y2BNE1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 2014 F25 with 6NH. What do I need to do to code it to 6NS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You start by reading this whole thread, and you will see exactly what you need to do in my Post #7 above:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Y2BNE1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply.

I did read the whole thread and saw that post. I found another post describing how to make the ENET cable so that part will be taken care of. One thing I was wondering where I could get all the required software.

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Y2BNE1 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> I did read the whole thread and saw that post. I found another post describing how to make the ENET cable so that part will be taken care of. One thing I was wondering where I could get all the required software.
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## Y2BNE1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## smub99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all. I followed shawn's instructions and got everything working. This was on a 2014 F20 with an iPhone 5S.



crow65 said:


> I went through the steps and edited the VO by changing the 6NH in SALAPA elements to 6NS. ie I edited the H to be an S.
> 
> I then coded the ECU etc.
> 
> ...


 I am just wondering whether you configured the bluetooth settings on idrive? Mine was not automatically setup once it was coded. I had to enable the option for audio under bluetooth options in order for it to show up under the 'configure phone' option. Had you done this? I can take a pic if I haven't explained properly.

Only thing I can't seem to get to work is for the car to play the notification sounds when the phone is connected to bluetooth or even just USB. Is this something that can be changed/configured?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you mean you had to enable BT Audio on the iDrive screen, that is normal.

There is no message notification sound, just the Mail icon on the CID overlay.


----------



## thatman (May 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) You will have either HU_ENTRY or HU_CHAMP. HU_CIC and it's replacement HU_NBT are for car's equipped with 609 Navigation Professional.
> 
> 2) and 4) The only way to know with certainty that you have a Combox, which in turn means you can code EBT, is to physically verify the presence of the Combox Control Unit installed in car or read the car with E-Sys, and see if you have CMB_MEDIA Control Unit. And if you do, you would change 6NH to 6NL, which is EBT with Telematics as your car has 8SC Telematics. 6NS is for NBT units from 0713 on.
> 
> 3) You should be able to do most anything on the F30 Cheat Sheet except most of which is in HU_CIC / HU_NBT.


Thanks for the help. No combox in the trunk. 

Looks like there are some on ebay for $350 or so but they don't come with cables. I'll have to figure out how/where/which wires to run to make it work.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Understand there are two version, Media Combox, and Telematics Combox, and if you want to retain your Telematics (BMW Assist), you will need a Telematics Combox.


----------



## thatman (May 24, 2014)

Got it, thanks. Does the Telematics combox have the same features as the media + Assist? or is it a different suite of features?

I was thinking of getting this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-F01-F02...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338b09ab11&vxp=mtr

Could you point me in the right direction as to what cables (and connections) I'd need to make?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

They are identical, except Telematics is added.

That one looks correct.

I have no idea on cables. My car came with Combox.


----------



## thatman (May 24, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good to know I'm not the only one, hopefully get fixed soon.



bomax said:


> I have the feature factory installed and I notice the same behavior. It definitely seems like a bug in the software. iPhone 5s here as well. I'm surprised BMW didn't fix it with that last update a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stan_w (Oct 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) You will have either HU_ENTRY or HU_CHAMP. HU_CIC and it's replacement HU_NBT are for car's equipped with 609 Navigation Professional.
> 
> 2) and 4) The only way to know with certainty that you have a Combox, which in turn means you can code EBT, is to physically verify the presence of the Combox Control Unit installed in car or read the car with E-Sys, and see if you have CMB_MEDIA Control Unit. And if you do, you would change 6NH to 6NL, which is EBT with Telematics as your car has 8SC Telematics. 6NS is for NBT units from 0713 on.
> 
> 3) You should be able to do most anything on the F30 Cheat Sheet except most of which is in HU_CIC / HU_NBT.


Hi Shawn,

I have some questions on the EBT retrofit too, could you please give me some suggestions? I had a 2013 F20 (118i sport), it came with 6NH (hands free and USB). I checked from E-SYS, there is only HU_ENTRY (cannot find CMB_MEDIA). So can I do the EBT retrofit? Change 6NH to 6NK? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. HU_ENTRY and no CMB_MEDIA, means you cannot have EBT.


----------



## stan_w (Oct 22, 2013)

Shawn,

Thanks a lot!


----------



## simonto1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn

I've just switched from an E82 135i to an F20 M135i (Dec 2013 build). It doesn't have EBT and I would like to code it (from what I've read here, the car should have the NBT version of pro nav). I've got myself an esys cable and would like to know if you can help out with the latest esys software and data files? 

Thanks
Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonto1 said:


> ... I've got myself an esys cable and would like to know if you can help out with the latest esys software and data files?
> 
> Thanks
> Simon


PM sent.


----------



## simonto1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheers! 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## justplain (Apr 1, 2013)

ok, going on what has been said before a few posts ago and the pic uploaded (ECU tree), I cant enable bluetooth audio streaming in my car as I dont have CMB_Media?
It currently has 6NH hands free calling
I presume enabling the A2DP using e-sys wont help either?
3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, A2DP_PROFILE (havent tried as I dont have a token to save the changes)
I tried VO/FA coding 6NS and that seemed to kill my HK radio and added a number of other options to the iDrive menu, so I code it back to 6NH.

thanks guys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have HU_ENTRY Head Unit, and no CMB_MEDIA Combox. You cannot enable EBT nor any EBT feature such as A2DP profile.


----------



## justplain (Apr 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have HU_ENTRY Head Unit, and no CMB_MEDIA Combox. You cannot enable EBT nor any EBT feature such as A2DP profile.


ok cool thanks, thought as much.
cheers


----------



## timelessky (Feb 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have HU_ENTRY Head Unit, and no CMB_MEDIA Combox. You cannot enable EBT nor any EBT feature such as A2DP profile.


@shawnsheridan i ve tried but result as you said.  but now i ve problem on idrive screen contacts and phone does not appear . i ve gotten 2 error while coding.

if i change 6nk to 6nh( default) from beginning can I solve it ? or do I need to turn factory coding( how ?)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Change FA back to 6NH and VO Code HU_ENTRY.


----------



## timelessky (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks for quick response


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit
> ...


Ok, I'm a total noob at this and I hope I don't get shot for asking dumb questions..

I've done step 1, but I don't understan how to do step 2.
Is "VO Coding" when you are in EXPERT MODE => CODING?
I have no HU_NBT. But I do have a HU_ENTRY... See screenshot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you have ENTRY Head Unit instead of NBT. Use it.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

bomax said:


> I have the feature factory installed and I notice the same behavior. It definitely seems like a bug in the software. iPhone 5s here as well. I'm surprised BMW didn't fix it with that last update a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


This has to do with the music app you're running. If I stream from MOG or iTunes the album art works fine. If I use Spotify, Amazon or Beats, I get the same problem as you described.


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

I Think I f*ed things up..
First i changed 6NH to 6NS. Then my Bluetooth disappeared.
So I decided to try 6NL. And on the step of coding HU_ENTRY it failed.
After that the CADF disappeared and now there is no way to code it. Its greyed out.
Have even tried to change back to 6NH and it still greyed out.
Have attached log and screenshot.

Help please!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You somehow deleted your Head Unit CAFD, and need to inject new one into it, and then VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_ENTRY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

which one is the latest?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F020-12-11-505


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok, That worked! Thank you Shawn for your expertice and help.
So now that my car is restored back to original, what actually happend when i tried 6NL. Do I continue and try again, do I try 6NK, do I give up?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, try again.

6NL is used only if car also has BMW Assist. Otherwise, use 6NK.


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

I got 
BMW TeleServices - 6AA
6AB
8SC
1CA

Is is that same as BMW Assist or not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. Use 6NK.


----------



## soapb0x (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Very new to coding. Have been trying to follow along with the coding threads, until my enet cable gets here.

Could you please pm the necessary esys software/data files? 

Also, I have a 7/13 F30 build, non-navigation + combox. I believe I should be coding 6NH -> 6NK, that correct?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have U.S. Spec car, so it should have BMW Assist, in which case you would use 6NL.

PM sent.


----------



## carvhe (Jul 17, 2014)

*BMW 535i (5H31)*

Dear All

I do have an Issue which no one can help me sind a couple of weeks (no one @ BMW). I do have an 535i xDrive Touring (5H31) and unfortunately the car does not have the comfort telephone installed (no second phone, no bluetooth audio). Is there any way to solve this problem on coding? I have the following configuration:

onderausstattung
337 M Sportpaket
2NB LM-Räder Doppelspeiche 351M,19"
456 Komfortsitze, elektrisch verstellbar
4EH Intérieurleisten schwarz hochglänzend
5A1 LED-Nebelscheinwerfer
710 M Lederlenkrad
715 M Aerodynamikpaket
760 Indiv.Hochglanz Shadow Line
775 Indiv.Dachhimmel anthrazit
Z96 Sicht-Paket
3AG Rückfahrkamera
430 Innen-u.Aussenspiegel autom.abblendend
552 Adaptiver LED-Scheinwerfer
5AC Fernlichtassistent
Z6X Preisvorteil Sicht-Paket
Z98 Welcome-Edition
2VB Reifendruckanzeige
5AL Active Protection
5AT Driving Assistant Plus 
Z99 Swiss-Premium 
508 Park Distance Control (PDC)
Z1X Preisvorteil Swiss-Premium 
ZB1 ConnectedDrive Paket Premium 
609 Navigationssystem "Professional"
6AK ConnectedDrive Services
6AM Real Time Traffic Information
6AN Concierge Services
6AR Internet
6NR BMW Apps
Z2Y Preisvorteil ConnectedDrive Premium
258 Bereifung mit Notlaufeigenschaft
2TB Sport-Automatic Getriebe Steptronic
322 Komfortzugang
3MC Dachreling Hochglanz Shadow Line
402 Panorama Glasdach
417 Sonnenschutzrollo für hintere Türseitenscheiben, mechanisch
488 Lordosenstütze für Fahrer und Beifahrer
494 Sitzheizung Fahrer/Beifahrer
4UR Ambientes Innenlicht
5AG Spurwechselwarnung
5DL Surround View
610 Head-Up Display
654 DAB-Tuner
676 HiFi Lautsprechersystem
6WB Multifunktionales Instrumentendisplay
761 Indiv.Sonnenschutzverglasung
8TH Speed Limit Info

Many thanks,
Stefan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Your car has 609 Navigation Professional, so it has NBT Head Unit with integrated Combox. I assume you have 6NH, although it is not listed above, but you would change it to 6NS and VO Code HU_NBT.


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

Just completed this on my F25 08/13 build date and changed 6NH to 6NS. I think it worked suddenly my emails and SMS appeared to pile in to Office which previously only displayed messages sent to the car over ConnectedDrive.


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

UPDATE

I've had mixed results on my F25. I followed the instructions that Shawm had put down in his post, I'm fairly certain I entered the VO correctly because if I read the FA from the car now I see 6NS and not H. I also coded the module too and again I think this was successful because it replaced all my previous FDL coding too.

I am unable to register two mobiles and on my Android Samsung Galaxy I am able to read my SMS messages under office. But when I pair an iPhone 5S there are no SMS messages. The iPhone was paired previously but I deleted the pairig both from the car and on the phone.

So in summary, only one phone at a time and no SMS or email on iPhone.

Does anyone have any ideas?


Cheers,



Craig


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

It needs a bit of messing about Craig... I think you've got it coded right - it's now just about setting the car up.

If you go into Settings, Connectivity and then Bluetooth and bring up options (press the options button), you need to enable Telephone 1 and 2 and audio, data etc - there is a list of capabilities that you need to enable.

Then for each paired device, pressing options again allows you to link them to Telephone 1 (or 2) and select for audio.

When you've got it working, you can pair and connect 2 phones at the same time .. but you can only connect and stream audio from one device at a time.

Bit hard to describe - and I didn't take photos - but I went through the same trials earlier on today.


----------



## rsrich2 (Jul 21, 2014)

*coding 6NH to 6NS with autologic*

Hi guys first post here looking to code EBT on my f30 i have access to Autologic , does anyone know if this can be used to change the 6NH to 6NS ? and the code the head unit


----------



## Raboo (Jun 8, 2014)

For me this failed like last time.
When coding HU_ENTRY it fails and "loses" the CAFD.
So I've tried
6NS - no Bluetooth at all.
6NL - coding failed, lost CAFD.
6NK - coding failed, lost CAFD.
6NH - works(this was the car original, only Bluetooth phone).

This is what happens when it fails.

```
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2014/07/19-21:10:08.050
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_ENTRY - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_ENTRY - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_ENTRY - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_ENTRY - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_ENTRY - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_003_024] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_ENTRY - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_003_024] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HU_ENTRY - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_ENTRY - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_ENTRY - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - HU_ENTRY - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "17s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
```
Then again I have no combox in my trunk and it's a 2012. The early F30.
Any more suggestions or is my Dream of streaming Music via Bluetooth over?


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

Raboo said:


> For me this failed like last time.
> When coding HU_ENTRY it fails and "loses" the CAFD.
> So I've tried
> 6NS - no Bluetooth at all.
> ...


So, you have no combox, and you've said before that you have no HU_NBT (= no NBT).
From what I've read, I believe you have to have a combox or NBT for coding EBT 
So I guess you can't have EBT.

What made you think you can ?


----------



## chemgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

asilv45 said:


> I am a complete newbie to coding and am starting from nothing. I just got a 2015 m4 convertible with the executive package and hk sound but i didn't get the enhanced usb and bluetooth. I want to be able to read text messages on my car. I assume I have to add 6ns? Advice on what I need to order/download and then how to code it would be really helpful. Thanks a lot for the help!


I have a similar problem. I went to pick up my 2015 550 today and it did not have 6NS and I could not check text messages or connect a second phone. I did not take delivery. I told them to hold it and see if there was a way to add it without the snap in adapter. I also do not want to wait three months for a new ordered car to arrive.

Will BMW code 6NS if I pay for the feature? How difficult is this to do? I am not too tech savvy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chemgeek said:


> I have a similar problem. I went to pick up my 2015 550 today and it did not have 6NS and I could not check text messages or connect a second phone. I did not take delivery. I told them to hold it and see if there was a way to add it without the snap in adapter. I also do not want to wait three months for a new ordered car to arrive.
> 
> Will BMW code 6NS if I pay for the feature? How difficult is this to do? I am not too tech savvy.


Dealers cannot code cars, they can only program them, and without 6NS in your Vehicle Order, it cannot be programmed. It is very easy to code yourself or have a coder do it for you.


----------



## Chuckbuster (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn..seems like you are the man! 
Same request as many others here..I've ordered the cable, but now need access to software, data files, token etc, to activate EBT.
My car is a Feb 2014 328i.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuckbuster said:


> Hi Shawn..seems like you are the man!
> Same request as many others here..I've ordered the cable, but now need access to software, data files, token etc, to activate EBT.
> My car is a Feb 2014 328i.
> Thanks for your help!


PM sent.


----------



## chemgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Dealers cannot code cars, they can only program them, and without 6NS in your Vehicle Order, it cannot be programmed. It is very easy to code yourself or have a coder do it for you.


Can you recommend a coder in Orange County, CA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chemgeek said:


> Can you recommend a coder in Orange County, CA?


No, but check here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7562294&postcount=1

And if you can't find a coder, it can be done remotely so long as you pick up an ENET Cable and Setup E-Sys on your PC.


----------



## Chuckbuster (Dec 2, 2014)

..deleted..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuckbuster said:


> Hi Shawn, just doing some more research while waiting for my cable to arrive.
> Looking at this site: http://www.bmwarchive.org/vin/bmw-vin-decoder.html
> It seems my 2014 328 (with pro nav, hud, etc) has 6NL (not 6NH).
> Is it still possible to go from this to 6NS...or am I ADDING 6NS into the VO?


It is odd a 2014 car has 6NL. But, if you have 6NL, which is Enhanced Bluetooth, what is the purpose of changing it to 6NS?


----------



## Chuckbuster (Dec 2, 2014)

..sorry my bad..with all the acronyms I got confused.
I DO have 6NH...so all is good...carry on


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got an older F11. I don't have 6NH, 6NS, 6NK or 6NL. But what I do have is 633 - "Preparation, mobile phone, Business".
I've got BT Audio and calling, no texts,etc as I sport a Windows Phone (get in the game, BMW!)
Tried for the fun of it to code 6NL (as I have BMW Assist) but it didn't change anything. I guess this is to be expected as the 633 is the only SA option I need to have bluetooth with audio, texts (if the phone supports it...) etc.? No benefit in coding 6NL then, right?

Info, I do have the Combox (S6VCA) and 609 Navi Pro.

Is it safe to just "recode" and by that remove the 6NL option?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Since 633 is Enhanced Bluetooth telephone functionality with Telematics for Europe, this is no reason or benefit to changing to 6NL. Switch it back to 633 and recode Head Unit and Combox.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

But you maybe do have 6FL and 7SP?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> But you maybe do have 6FL and 7SP?


I do not have 6FL, but 7SP is present. What is 7SP?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Since 633 is Enhanced Bluetooth telephone functionality with Telematics for Europe, this is no reason of benefit to changing to 6NL. Switch it back to 633 and recode Head Unit and Combox.


Reverted coding.

Thanks for the reply. I then assume that 633 is the highest one can get


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

7SP Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth. This doesn't seem to change anything though, I hadn't actually tested it before. It is like Shawn said, 633 brings bluetooth audio streaming etc.


----------



## Chuckbuster (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn, so I managed to code the FA no problems, but i had the attached error(s) while coding the HBU_NBT.
Some changes have worked, however:
Bluetooth Audio
Bluetooth Album Art

However:
Although "Office" has appeared, it only has Notes and Contacts, nothing there about messages and in my testing i couldn't get inbound txts to appear anywhere (any info on this? Where are they meant to appear?)

Should I be concerned with those errors? Any advice on what to do next?
Thanks!


----------



## crow65 (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to make sure that your phone has "show notifications" switched on in the bluetooth settings to get the messages to work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Those errors are normal, and you should just go under E-Sys Options and uncheck the Update MSM and Update VCM options.

As for office text, assuming head unit supports it, you need to unpair phone and repair it, and make sure that under both the iDrive Bluetooth options and Phone Options that messaging is enabled, and make sure MAP Bluetooth profile on phone is enabled.


----------



## Chuckbuster (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for replies, and glad to know "errors" are normal.
I'm using an iPhone6 on ios 8.1.1, and yeah I totally disconnected (I.e "forget device") on phone and deleted my phone from car.
Bluetooth notifications are enabled for the (reconnected) car and I have the option on iDrive of enabling phone, data and audio for the phone.

So I'm assuming that (for some reason) my car doesn't support messages/email, even though it is a feb 14 build and originally came with 6nh?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuckbuster said:


> Thanks everyone for replies, and glad to know "errors" are normal.
> I'm using an iPhone6 on ios 8.1.1, and yeah I totally disconnected (I.e "forget device") on phone and deleted my phone from car.
> Bluetooth notifications are enabled for the (reconnected) car and I have the option on iDrive of enabling phone, data and audio for the phone.
> 
> So I'm assuming that (for some reason) my car doesn't support messages/email, even though it is a feb 14 build and originally came with 6nh?


In your SVT, what is the name of your Head Unit (HU_xxx), and do you see CMB_MEDIA module in SVT?


----------



## Leeberry50 (Jan 19, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> Then it is not combox (which is not black). I suppose it is TCB, telematics communication box.


Does this mean 6NS won't work?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't remember if entrynav supports 6NS directly or if it requires a combox.


----------



## Leeberry50 (Jan 19, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> I can't remember if entrynav supports 6NS directly or if it requires a combox.


I can already stream Bluetooth audio it's the office I'm trying to get to work.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay. If you can do bt-audiostream, then you already have enhanced bluetooth coded. This office is just crap, you are lucky if it can even show you your text messages. Data options are not available maybe because you have assist and data goes through it. My car didn't have data options, until I coded internet & live on (via mobile phone data plan)


----------



## Leeberry50 (Jan 19, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> Okay. If you can do bt-audiostream, then you already have everything coded. This office is just crap, you are lucky if it can even show you your text messages. Data options are not available maybe because you have assist and data goes through it. My car didn't have data options, until I coded internet & live on (via mobile phone data plan)


I could do audio stream before but I don't get album covers.
Can live/internet and apps be coded?


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi 

I own an F31 Sport line manufactured in November 2013. I have S6NHA optional. I only have HU_ENTRY unit and no combox.
Reading the previous posts I seem to have understood that I can not activate the bluetooth extended chenging the VO with 6NS. Right?
I ordered a Y cable on Amazon. With this cable can I stream music from my iPhone 4 using the 'I-Drive?
Tks in advance


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi 

I own an F31 Sport line manufactured in November 2013. I have S6NHA optional. I only have HU_ENTRY unit and no combox.
Reading the previous posts I seem to have understood that I can not activate the bluetooth extended chenging the VO with 6NS. Right?
I ordered a Y cable on Amazon. With this cable can I stream music from my iPhone 4 using the 'I-Drive?
Tks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Hi
> 
> I own an F31 Sport line manufactured in November 2013. I have S6NHA optional. I only have HU_ENTRY unit and no combox.
> Reading the previous posts I seem to have understood that I can not activate the bluetooth extended chenging the VO with 6NS. Right?
> ...


HU_ENTRY and no Combox means you cannot enable Bluetooth Streaming.

Y-Cable has nothing to do with Streaming as Steaming is wireless.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_ENTRY and no Combox means you cannot enable Bluetooth Streaming.
> 
> Y-Cable has nothing to do with Streaming as Steaming is wireless.


Tks a lto for your answer
I cannot streaming audio via Bluetooth at this moment.
I enable with E-SYS Bmw Live but if i play a song on my IPHONE4 with IOS 7.02 JB I do not hear the audio in the speakers of the car.
And the what is the use Y cable?

Tks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Tks a lto for your answer
> I cannot streaming audio via Bluetooth at this moment.
> I enable with E-SYS Bmw Live but if i play a song on my IPHONE4 with IOS 7.02 JB I do not hear the audio in the speakers of the car.
> And the what is the use Y cable?
> ...


Yes, you will need cable then.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you will need cable then.


Ok...
thanks a lot.
But I have to do some coding or is enough the Y cable?
I have no trouble making encodings

Tks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Ok...
> thanks a lot.
> But I have to do some coding or is enough the Y cable?
> I have no trouble making encodings
> ...


I think just Y-Cable. Don't really know, as I do not have iPhone.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think just Y-Cable. Don't really know, as I do not have iPhone.


I have a Samsung S5 too...I need a particular cable for this smartphone?
anyway tomorrow I'll try the Y-cable for iphone 4 ... I Do not have any cable for the 
thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> I have a Samsung S5 too...I need a particular cable for this smartphone?
> anyway tomorrow I'll try the Y-cable for iphone 4 ... I Do not have any cable for the
> thanks a lot


I don't know about cables. I use a USB Flash Drive not my phone.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know about cables. I use a USB Flash Drive not my phone.


Me too ...i think that you know 
Thanks anyway...
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wsantia2 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Can you kinldy provide a PDF file for STEP 2? Change FA from 6NH to 6NS*



shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


I am new to the group ( 1st post) an hope I am posting this correctly. Looking to see if there is a PDF file for step 2 similar of the one for Step 1 ( not able to follow the steps written) .

Also not sure if there are Video tutorials on this particular change of activating the Enhance BT function. I have a 320i 2014 no Nav, USB/Aux connection and 6.5in display and have confirmed a Telematics box in the trunk.

Thansk in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wsantia2 said:


> I am new to the group ( 1st post) an hope I am posting this correctly. Looking to see if there is a PDF file for step 2 similar of the one for Step 1 ( not able to follow the steps written) .
> 
> Also not sure if there are Video tutorials on this particular change of activating the Enhance BT function. I have a 320i 2014 no Nav, USB/Aux connection and 6.5in display and have confirmed a Telematics box in the trunk.
> 
> Thansk in advance.


There is no .pdf for Step 2, as the exact Steps needed are provided. I do not understand why you are unable to follow them. :dunno:


----------



## wsantia2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just forgot to mentioned that I am a novice in coding that was asking for additional guidance on Step 2..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wsantia2 said:


> Just forgot to mentioned that I am a novice in coding that was asking for additional guidance on Step 2..


It will make more sense to you after you familiarize yourself with E-Sys and how it works.


----------



## chsmuc (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Hope I can get help here. I have a 2014 F22 with old navigation business and the 6NH. I found a telematic combox in the booth. 
ConnectedDrive services are working. I would like to get rid of the y-cable and also have enhanced Bluetooth. Do I need 6NS 6NK or 6NL? I was thinking 6NL but I am not sure. Can I break something in testing all out?

By any chance can I get the spotify Idrive integration or is this limited to NBT? Thanks guys - I have been reading 100s of posts but am totally lost!


----------



## Carsbyte (Feb 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your picture shows that ECU was Read and matching CAFD was not found. You need to download the CAFD and copy to your CAFD Library folder.


Thanks Shawn you are the man:thumbup:
Album art
Iphone cable
massages and email


----------



## wsantia2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shawn, thanks for advise. I was able to follow the steps as instructed but, during the code of the HU_EBT step I did not chose the folder as instructed and Rick clik on the CAFD extension instead. I got the attached error. I repeat the correct step and code the HU and The Media box and got in both cases green messages the all is ok. I just want to know if there is a step that needs to be reseated. I was able to get the EBT, Office and display Album art when connected with apple cable. What I am noticing us that there is delay on getting album art to change as music changes. In some cases it dies not change and by just going back and forth in the menu it tries to read and refresh. Is there any advise or others step to verify. Thanks in advance. Mine is f30 320 I 2014 no nav with comb box.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, it seems coding took. Not sure what the error is from.


----------



## Yepun (Sep 16, 2014)

*Bluetooth connection lost*

Hi Guys,

I have done coding to enable EBT on my F32 manufactured in July 2014. Unfortunately, after changing 6NH to 6NS I cannot pair my iPhone 5 anymore with the car***8217;s bluetooth.

What I have done successfully:

Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS
Step 2. VO code Head Unit (HU_ENTRY) and combox (CMB_MEDIA)

Please note, I do not find in the boot under the carpet a combox unit. For F32 series it could be in a different place than described for F30 but I did not dig out any description on this. Having a combox is therefore merely a speculation based on the fact I see CMB_MEDIA in the list for VO code.

The HU_ENTRY component number was provided by the garage: 65129270363. Imho this unit shall be capable to provide 6NS features because the HU is available in configurations with 6NS enabled (according to realm.com).

During the configuration I received no error message, the last step with ECU coding of the two units went well, all in green. Following coding I disconnected E-Sys from the car, switched off the ignition and re-started the car again.

After this, I deleted all mobiles from the synched mobiles list of the car; and deleted the car's bluetooth from the list of the mobile phone. Then I tried to synch again my mobile to the car but it does not work: the mobile can see the car's bluetooth ID but it cannot connect, i.e. I never get the pin code on the mobile what I should enter in the car. After a number of attempts and timeout messages I see no way out.

As a very positive effect of the change, I can now listen music through the iPhone (5) white cable, and I can see album artwork - this was not possible before in 6NH factory configuration. It seems the 6NH to 6NS software update did happened but for some reason I cannot recover the bluetooth conection.

The fact the car***8217;s bluetooth ID appears on the mobile tells me that I did not completely lost the car***8217;s bluetooth capability, it rather seems to be a compatibility problem I never had before in 6NH configuration.

Is it anything to do with the software version of the car? Shall I try the configuration again? Maybe something related to the BT profile settings of the car?

Please advise...

Many thanks!


----------



## Weiman (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think you have a combox; it should be in the boot for F32 also. Do you have 6AC or 6AE?


----------



## Yepun (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, I have both 6AC and 6AE in original factory settings. In the boot I have two deep boxes for storage under a foldable cover. There is nothing else I can uncover without a strong intervention dismantling the carpet cover.


----------



## Yepun (Sep 16, 2014)

... problem magically solved! The bluetooth authentication works if I type 0-1-2-3-4-5 in the car during the pairing process. As a response, the iPhone pups-up a dial page where the same code must be entered, e voila, the connection works immediately.

I think the car software has a bug in the configuration which I ended up. This pairing looks like a fallback solution for cases where the standard protocol fails.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

I need a help and an explanation.
Yesterday I tried to change the FA of my car by changing the value from 6NH to 6NS and I proceeded as follows.
Before I always saved as the FA and the various CAFD to a folder on my laptop and on a pendrive then:
1 Read FA then Edit and went on screen FA EDITOR
2 Changed 6NH in 6NS
3 Calculate FP and had no errors for new code option used
4 Clicked Save and came back on the screen Coding
5 Right-click and click CODE on HU_ENTRY

The result has been an error in the coding phase
HU_ENTRY [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_000000f9-007_009_006 FinishedWithError

Maybe the error is because of not having the COMBOX and then the ECU CMDB_MEDIA?

At that point I decided to try to encode using 6NK but here it was even worse because I was only 5 voices in the main menu items than the usual 7. Practically part Telephone disappeared .Even if I could intervene on programming the start of the air conditioner in the menu settings 

I went a bit 'agitated and at that point I put the code 6NH but here I had another surprise. I not had the opportunity to encode the CAFD of HU_ENTRY, because ESYS could not find the CAFD File .
Even more panicked then I closed ESYS and I restored the files from the backup
I opened ESYS redid the procedure FA (although I do not think would serve to read because I have always found the FA code 6NH) and I coded the HU_ENTRY 's CAFD 
Now the fact is that the CAFD that I injected already had the modifications to the audible alarm ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM and all part of BMW Connected Drive and LIVE.
The strange thing is that the beep works but whereas before I could set it from the settings menu lock doors now to activate and deactivate the voice is gone.
I have the voice Connected drive but I only phone numbers while before I LIVE BMW working and I do not work transferring data BLUETOOTH

What do you think I do?
I make a code of the whole unit HU_ENTRY and then get back to a encodings?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you need to load your original unmodified FA, and VO Code HU_ENTRY again to get back to your original settings, and then try again.

But, if you do not have Combox (CMB_MEDIA), then you are wasting your time coding EBT.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Shawn as always
I restored all without problems
You had already warned that the EBT without combox could not work, but I still wanted to try.
It was a hope that has fallen in the toilet


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*2015 750*



shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Hello,
I did not order the 6NS option since the streaming was added for 15, but do I still need to code 6NS to get text messages? I just read them. If so I follow the above and just code the VO, etc.
Correct?
TX,
er


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Hello,
> I did not order the 6NS option since the streaming was added for 15, but do I still need to code 6NS to get text messages? I just read them. If so I follow the above and just code the VO, etc.
> Correct?
> TX,
> er


Yes, you need to code it for 6NS to get Office functions.


----------



## fl_user (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

I want to code an F15 car (X5 2014, only for BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP 3 --> 5). If I use 3.22.5 + 50.4 version, it's good ?

If not, can you send new links?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fl_user said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I want to code an F15 car (X5 2014, only for BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP 3 --> 5). If I use 3.22.5 + 50.4 version, it's good ?
> 
> ...


Most likely not. You should update.

PM sent.


----------



## waoudi (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone in Nashville that can help me add the office functionality to my 2015 X5? I'm not very technical and worried I will brick my car. I already received the cable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## waoudi (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone in Nashville that can help me add the office functionality to my 2015 X5? I'm not very technical and worried I will brick my car. I already received the cable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waoudi said:


> Anyone in Nashville that can help me add the office functionality to my 2015 X5? I'm not very technical and worried I will brick my car. I already received the cable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## icepeek (Mar 19, 2015)

I finally got my cable and activated 6NS immediatelly.
Thanks to all the info available here it took me 15 minutes and the office menu appeared on my idrive.

Special thanks to shawnsheridan for the soft and detailled instructions.

I must say that I'm a bit disappointed in the integration of iphone with the idrive office menu.
Ok, you can read your sms messages, but that's about it.
Bluetooth streaming and album covers was already working.


----------



## patnaik (May 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you wrote 6NS to the car, it very well could cause Dealer programming issues as 6NS may require other hardware your car does not have.
> 
> It is best to just modify FA with 6NS and use it for VO Coding without writing it to the car.


Sorry for replying to this old post. I would like to know how to "just modify FA with 6NS and use it for VO Coding without writing it to the car." Your instructions in post #7, step 9 in the PDF writes the modified FA to the car. I would prefer to just VO code the update and not have to revert the FA before taking to the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patnaik said:


> Sorry for replying to this old post. I would like to know how to "just modify FA with 6NS and use it for VO Coding without writing it to the car." Your instructions in post #7, step 9 in the PDF writes the modified FA to the car. I would prefer to just VO code the update and not have to revert the FA before taking to the dealer. Thanks.


Just modify FA, save it, click on Coding Module, load modified FA, Activate it, and code with it. Skip last part of writing FA to VCM.


----------



## Tidybeard (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,

Great thread and thank you to those who are helping others - I'd like some help myself please!

I have a Sept 13 build F10 Activehybrid with 609 pro nav, connected drive, etc. I have 6NH and would like to code to 6NS which from reading this thread looks like it is the correct option for my car to enable enhanced bluetooth including streaming, office, 2 phones connected, etc.

I've read (and I think I understand) Shawn's guide and I'm just about to order this cable :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271930371835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could someone please PM me the links to the ESYS and any other appropriate software I may need?

Many thanks again.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

A piece of information that might be useful to those coding 6NS.

I had coded from 6NH to 6NS some time ago and everything appeared to be working fine, but today I read the fault codes on my car with Rheingold and found that there is an ongoing fault in HU_NBT that reads "B7F850: Microphone 2. Open circuit". 

Cars that come from the factory with 6NS (other than convertibles) have a second microphone on the passenger side that is not present on cars that come with 6NH, hence the fault code. Changing HU_NBT > MICROPHONE_NUMBER back to "wert_01" after VO coding HU_NBT should solve the issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is also the reason I advise people to remove 6NS from FA for Dealer Programming.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is also the reason I advise people to remove 6NS from FA for Dealer Programming.


I have restored my original FA to the car, but I might consider putting some weird option in to prevent the dealer from updating the software if we get to the point where the new I-Steps can no longer be coded.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tidybeard said:


> ...
> I've read (and I think I understand) Shawn's guide and I'm just about to order this cable :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271930371835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ...


Cable should be good, and I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I have restored my original FA to the car, but I might consider putting some weird option in to prevent the dealer from updating the software if we get to the point where the new I-Steps can no longer be coded.


Dmnc92,

Can you please tell me what I-Steps is? I'm rather new to coding, I've changed some simple things by following step by step tutorials, but I'm want to understand what I'm doing in more depth... Is there a danger that when i bring in my bmw for servicing, they can update software in the car so that I can no longer code? Thanks for the clarification


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Simpaty said:


> Dmnc92,
> 
> Can you please tell me what I-Steps is? I'm rather new to coding, I've changed some simple things by following step by step tutorials, but I'm want to understand what I'm doing in more depth... Is there a danger that when i bring in my bmw for servicing, they can update software in the car so that I can no longer code? Thanks for the clarification


The latest I-Step can still be coded. However, it is a fact that BMW, starting with PSdZData 54.2 (if I remember correctly, Shawn knows this better) has started trimming the files, i.e., eliminating the names of the different functions and the comments regarding what they do. TokenMaster's E-Sys Launcher 2.x gets around this issue by dynamically mapping the comments present in PSdZData 54.1 back into E-Sys. However, the mapping is not perfect and there are a couple of known issues with PSdZData 56.2. Moreover, if BMW substantially revises the software for a given ECU (for example, by adding new functions), those functions cannot be identified based on the older PSdZData and thus can no longer be coded (at least, not without some painful trial and error).


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Shawn, a good friend has got a F20 from 2014 with Business navigation, he has 6NH as an option. His HU is not HU_NBT or CIC, but it his HU_CHAMP2.
Can I change 6NH to 6NS as described by your procedure? I guess I just have to code HU_CHAMP2 after changing FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Shawn, a good friend has got a F20 from 2014 with Business navigation, he has 6NH as an option. His HU is not HU_NBT or CIC, but it his HU_CHAMP2.
> Can I change 6NH to 6NS as described by your procedure? I guess I just have to code HU_CHAMP2 after changing FA?


Yes, but only if car also has CMB_MEDIA (Combox) ECU.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, but only if car also has CMB_MEDIA (Combox) ECU.


Shawn, how do I know if the car has got CMB_MEDIA. Should it appear, if present, in the CAFD section list when I read SVT from E-SYS? is that how to check?

This car does not have audio bluetooth streaming, only bluetooth for telephone...


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

Simpaty said:


> Shawn, how do I know if the car has got CMB_MEDIA...


The ECU with name CMB_MEDIA has to be in SVT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Shawn, how do I know if the car has got CMB_MEDIA. Should it appear, if present, in the CAFD section list when I read SVT from E-SYS? is that how to check?
> 
> This car does not have audio bluetooth streaming, only bluetooth for telephone...


As fatespb wrote, you should see CMB_MEDIA in your SVT along with HU_CHAMP2.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> A piece of information that might be useful to those coding 6NS.
> 
> I had coded from 6NH to 6NS some time ago and everything appeared to be working fine, but today I read the fault codes on my car with Rheingold and found that there is an ongoing fault in HU_NBT that reads "B7F850: Microphone 2. Open circuit".
> 
> Cars that come from the factory with 6NS (other than convertibles) have a second microphone on the passenger side that is not present on cars that come with 6NH, hence the fault code. Changing HU_NBT > MICROPHONE_NUMBER back to "wert_01" after VO coding HU_NBT should solve the issue.


Thanks very much for this hint, it indeed solved my error code too


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I am ordering a new 340i with nav (not sure about tech package yet) is it worth it on a lease to spring for 6NS or should I just get the feature coded? Seems there are concerns about dealers wiping out the functionality down the road via software updates. All I really care about from 6NS is text messages on the idrive display and album artwork and browsing of music over Bluetooth.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> As fatespb wrote, you should see CMB_MEDIA in your SVT along with HU_CHAMP2.


Shawn, look at the attachment, it shows all ECU's of the car. I guess this means I cannot just convert 6NH to 6NS, right? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Shawn, look at the attachment, it shows all ECU's of the car. I guess this means I cannot just convert 6NH to 6NS, right? Thanks!


This car has no Combox. It cannot be coded for EBT.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This car has no Combox. It cannot be coded for EBT.


Shawn, ok for EBT. But can I just enable audio bluetooth streaming? Car has the bluetooth for the phone, so I guess it is only a siftware change?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Shawn, ok for EBT. But can I just enable audio bluetooth streaming? Car has the bluetooth for the phone, so I guess it is only a siftware change?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


With CHAMP2 or ENTRY Head Units, you must have a standalone Combox in order to have A2DP BT Streaming support. It is not built into either Head Unit.


----------



## Tidybeard (Aug 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cable should be good, and I replied to your same PM.


I successfully coded 6NH to 6NS and now have streaming, 2 phone connection and office.

Thank you very much for the information and the links Shawn, it's much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tidybeard said:


> I successfully coded 6NH to 6NS and now have streaming, 2 phone connection and office.
> 
> Thank you very much for the information and the links Shawn, it's much appreciated.


:thumbup:


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello guy,

I have F20 LCI with navi professional and 6nh (audio streaming via BT), can I code 6NS to view video from USB and for Office functionality?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> Hello guy,
> 
> I have F20 LCI with navi professional and 6nh (audio streaming via BT), can I code 6NS to view video from USB and for Office functionality?


You should have NBT Head Unit then, so yes.


----------



## IFlyX5 (Aug 26, 2003)

I successfully added 6NS to my existing 6AK ('15 F10 with NBT) and now have Office working with text messages on both iPhone 5S and 6. Streaming has always been there from factory. Haven't tried mail yet, but will soon.

I also coded HU_NBT > 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC > MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01 to avoid the fault with the missing 2nd microphone.

Thanks again, Shawn, for the links for the E-Sys and pzdata files, and everyone else for your questions, feedback, and insights.

*Updated*: emails also work with Office.


----------



## miceand (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have Combox, you can try and code CMB_MEDIA => SVS_EIN_AUS = aktiv.


Hi Shawnsheridan,
a month later I can reply about my first experience coding on my X3.
First of all I wish to thank you for the assistance and Tokenmaster which provided a awesome tool for simplifying the job.
No problem concerning limited FDL codings, but I was not able to VO code FA trying to change 6NH to 6NK. Using e-sys I discovered I have no combox HU. I own HU_Champ2 standalone. After coding the telephone menu hangs with 'please wait...' and nothing happens. I noticed a Office menu appeared also, but I had to restore 6NH.
So it seems I have no hope to improve BT connections on my car 
Any suggestions to bypass such limitations?
Bye
Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miceand said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> a month later I can reply about my first experience coding on my X3.
> First of all I wish to thank you for the assistance and Tokenmaster which provided a awesome tool for simplifying the job.
> No problem concerning limited FDL codings, but I was not able to VO code FA trying to change 6NH to 6NK. Using e-sys I discovered I have no combox HU. I own HU_Champ2 standalone. After coding the telephone menu hangs with 'please wait...' and nothing happens. I noticed a Office menu appeared also, but I had to restore 6NH.
> ...


CHAMP2 Head Unit does not have an integrated Combox, but does car have a standalone Combox. which would show as CMB_MEDIA in your SVT?


----------



## miceand (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> CHAMP2 Head Unit does not have an integrated Combox, but does car have a standalone Combox. which would show as CMB_MEDIA in your SVT?


Unfortunately not. So I fear I have no hope.
Bye
Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miceand said:


> Unfortunately not. So I fear I have no hope.
> Bye
> Andy


Only options are retrofit Combox, or retrofit NBT Head Unit, or seek aftermarket A2DP solution.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

I read the whole 3D because I'd like to add the EBT feature to my 2er AT F45

My factory config for the 6xx SALAPA elements is:

610 Head Up Display
650 Cd Player
698 Area*code 2 (even though I don't have a DVD)
6AC Intelligent Emergency Call
6AE Teleservices
6FW Media 6.5" + handsfree BT with audio streaming + USB/AUX IN
6UH Traffic Information Plus
6UP Navigation Plus - Connected Pro 8.8"

So I don't have the 6NH but I supposte it is a std equipment for this car or anyway it is included in the 6FW

Reading ECUs via E-SYS I have the HU_ENTRYNAV but I DON'T have the CMB_MEDIA, but having already BT and 6AC/6AE I suppose I've got an integrated combobox or similar...

So, if I'm not mistaken, I should be able to add 6NS functionality to my car.... 

First question:
am I right? 

Second question:
In the price list / optional equipment for my car I can read that 6NS will also add "Voice Control" but I read that I should need a FSC code for this feature.
Is it still true or adding 6NS to new cars will enable it with no FSC code needed?
And, if needed, will I be able to add anyway the 6NS code without Voice Control or this is going to prevent the possibility of coding it?

Third question:
I'd like to code the ECU without writing the modified FA; so if I've correctly understood these are the step I should follow:
1) read FA, calculate FP in FA Editor
2) add 6NS in SALAPA elements, apply changes
3) calculate new FP (FA Editor) and save FA
4) in VCM (Expert Mode) load FA and calculate FP again (I don't know if it is necessary)
--> at this point FA WON'T be written but only ECUs must be coded
5) in Coding (Expert mode) select the HU_ENTRYNAV main folder and right-click "Code"
6) under HU_ENTRYNAV revert MICROPHON_NUMBER to 1
7) FDL code this param

Maybe 6 and 7 could be done before the VO Coding stated on the 5th point

Am I missing something?

I must tell you I'm a little bit scared by this coding...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Just Add 6NS to FA and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV

2) You will not get Voice Control without an FSC Code, but you can still code EBT.

3) No. Just add 6NS to FA, Save FA, Load FA in Coding Module, Activate FA, and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV. You should not be in VCM at all if not writing FA to car.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Just Add 6NS to FA and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV
> 
> 2) You will not get Voice Control without an FSC Code, but you can still code EBT.
> 
> 3) No. Just add 6NS to FA, Save FA, Load FA in Coding Module, Activate FA, and VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV. You should not be in VCM at all if not writing FA to car.


Thank you, I'll definitely try!


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

OK, I'll report you with the results of my test

Coding was very easy and I succeeded with no problem, but....

BT
Enhanced BT has been activated because I see the number of the phone in the phone icon but I cannot connect two phones at the same time both with telephone connection.
Anyway even if I connect two phones I always got Phone 1 and I'm not able to have Phone 2. When I connect the second telephone, the first one got disconnected.
I can just connect two phone one of which for Phone connection and the second one for Audio connection just as it was before the EBT was activated
:thumbdwn:

TETHERING
The world icon is not appearing and I'm not able to have the internet shared.
Of course I tried to un-pair the phones e re-paired them enabling the tethering for both of them (iPhone 6 Plus, and Honor 7) but no internet connection was enabled and can be shared
:thumbdwn:

OFFICE
The Office menu appeared in the system.
Under it I've got only 3 submenus: Current Office, Contacts and Messages
Under the Current Office menu I can see just the SMSs of my phones but the list is always empty even if I receive a message when the phone is connected to the car. I'm even not notified of an SMS incoming (tried with both phones)
Under Contacts I just have the contacts that I have in the Phonebook submenu of the TEL menu
Under Messages I can read just the messages of the car's SIM, the same that I can read under the ConnectdDrive menu
Email functionality is missing
:thumbdwn:

VOICE CONTROL
As known voice control won't be possible without a FSC code so when I push the button I'll get a disclaimer stating that Features will be available shortly (or something like that)
:thumbdwn:

So, based on that results, I considered the 6NS addition worthless to me and I reverted back to my original config :dunno:

:wave:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BT: Make sure you after coding 6NS, you delete all phone pairings and then add both phones. Also make sure the following as present are FDL Coded:

HU_ENTRYNAV => HANDSFREE_SECONDARY = aktiv
HU_ENTRYNAV => SECONDARY_HFP = aktiv
HU_ENTRYNAV => MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01

TETHERING: This has nothing to do with 6NS Coding. Tethering is only possible if you disable all Telematics. You can only have either the car SIM or the mobile phone SIM enabled, not both.

OFFICE: If you are using an iPhone, particularly iPhone 6, email functionality is a known issue. You should test email functionality with a Droid to determine if iPhone is the issue.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> BT: Make sure you after coding 6NS, you delete all phone pairings and then add both phones. Also make sure the following as present are FDL Coded:
> 
> HU_ENTRYNAV => HANDSFREE_SECONDARY = aktiv
> HU_ENTRYNAV => SECONDARY_HFP = aktiv
> HU_ENTRYNAV => MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01


Yeah I'm more than double sure.
I unpaired both the phones and I removed the association with the car more than once in my various test.
For sure the mic number was 2 because I reverted it back to one after VO coding the HU_ENTRYNAV.
I dunno the other two params, I should try.... Is there any possibility to see offline (without coding) how these two params will be coded after changing the FA?



shawnsheridan said:


> TETHERING: This has nothing to do with 6NS Coding. Tethering is only possible if you disable all Telematics. You can only have either the car SIM or the mobile phone SIM enabled, not both.


Oh ok thanks, didn't know it.
I thought tethering it was part of extended BTW capabilities.



shawnsheridan said:


> OFFICE: If you are using an iPhone, particularly iPhone 6, email functionality is a known issue. You should test email functionality with a Droid to determine if iPhone is the issue.


Actually I tried with both my phones one of which is android based (Honor 7) but with none of them email was present


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Yeah I'm more than double sure.
> I unpaired both the phones and I removed the association with the car more than once in my various test.
> For sure the mic number was 2 because I reverted it back to one after VO coding the HU_ENTRYNAV.
> I dunno the other two params, I should try.... Is there any possibility to see offline (without coding) how these two params will be coded after changing the FA?
> ...


Did you check Droid phone for new Email after paring and not existing old email?


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you check Droid phone for new Email after paring and not existing old email?


Yeah I should have done it, anyway I'll try again after checking the FDL you suggested me.
Any idea for the SMS not received nor notified?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Yeah I should have done it, anyway I'll try again after checking the FDL you suggested me.
> Any idea for the SMS not received nor notified?


No, sorry.


----------



## Lazoroud (Dec 28, 2015)

*Esys software version*

hi,

First of all just wish everyone a happy new year.

I found this forum by accident and is feeling excited that I might be able to have Bluetooth streaming music. That's really all I'm after. I have an Australia or EUR 2012 F30 328i Aug/2012 production with 606 and 6NH. I can't confirm if I have combox or not but I have read in some post someone with similar option was able code it. I have a few questions which I hope can get some help:

1) I have ordered an enet cable and the seller will provide esys 3.23.4 with v50.3 data. Will this work for my car or do I need a updated version? Also I only have windows10 on my laptop. Can you please provide me the link if I need an updated version. 
2) I believe I should be code from 6NH to 6NK instead of 6NS as my car is before Jul13. Is this right?
3) once I have coded 6NK or 6NS. Will I get album art via Bluetooth or just via the use cable? I have tried the cable with 6NH which my sales told should work but it won't even play music. I can only play music via the aux cable at moment.

Thanks for helping with my questions. I'll report back if I'm successful.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lazoroud said:


> ...1) I have ordered an enet cable and the seller will provide esys 3.23.4 with v50.3 data. Will this work for my car or do I need a updated version? Also I only have windows10 on my laptop. Can you please provide me the link if I need an updated version.
> 2) I believe I should be code from 6NH to 6NK instead of 6NS as my car is before Jul13. Is this right?
> 3) once I have coded 6NK or 6NS. Will I get album art via Bluetooth or just via the use cable? I have tried the cable with 6NH which my sales told should work but it won't even play music. I can only play music via the aux cable at moment.
> 
> Thanks for helping with my questions. I'll report back if I'm successful.


You need to update your software. PM sent.

I would try 6NK first, and if it doe snot work then try 6NS.

You will not get Bluetooth Album Art. This is only possible with NBT Head Unit.


----------



## xtyou (Jan 2, 2016)

Successfully coded on my F45
Now, I can connect 2 phones simultaneously.

Thanks


----------



## eyalglobal (Feb 12, 2016)

*Help with coding my F30 VO*

Hi,

So I have been reading all the posts and trying to follow Esys manuals posted everywhere.
After connecting to my car's port (2015 328xi) through the VIN connection, reading FA data. trying to enable office (6NS?) but for some reason the features information (populated on the right windows) does not exist.
On the right side of the table, it only shows the features/modules numbers [1]....[250] without the description that I see in all the videos.
What's wrong?


----------



## eyalglobal (Feb 12, 2016)

Just tried your procedure for my 2015 328xi equipped with Navi and it did the trick! I have office with text messages!!!

Thanks Shawn!!!!


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

eyalglobal said:


> Just tried your procedure for my 2015 328xi equipped with Navi and it did the trick! I have office with text messages!!!
> 
> Thanks Shawn!!!!


Can you elaborate on what changed between this post and your previous post where you said you couldn't get it working? Might help others.


----------



## eyalglobal (Feb 12, 2016)

*6NS - Enabling Office*

The thing I missed was:

Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf
Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).


----------



## Dimment (Feb 21, 2016)

please help, trying to f15 to turn off the headlight washers, but I have no bookmark body-3080 WipeWashMaster-WW_SCHEINWERFEREINIGUNG. Most interesting is that other settings from the forums on the f30 is, the response time and d-R.
And another question, also annoying comfortable the servo steering wheel when entering exiting the car, also could not find the codes to disable this feature. Help.
There is still a question on sport mode gear, my FA is doesn't have option 205 to erase it and change on 2TV, how to change and do not mistake ?
Thank you very much!


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

eyalglobal said:


> The thing I missed was:
> 
> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf
> ...


Did you could WERT_01 for the microphone? I can't figure out how to do that as the values mentioned in this thread don't appear anywhere in my HU_CIC2 CAFD.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

eyalglobal said:


> The thing I missed was:
> 
> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf
> ...


Did you code WERT_01 for the microphone? I can't figure out how to do that as the values mentioned in this thread don't appear anywhere in my HU_CIC2 CAFD.


----------



## oidoma (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a X3 F25, you can turn on the fog lights when using high beam? Or like flash, or when dark road, without activating each time manually with their fog lights button. Thanks and sorry for the translation.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

oidoma said:


> Hello everyone, I have a X3 F25, you can turn on the fog lights when using high beam? Or like flash, or when dark road, without activating each time manually with their fog lights button. Thanks and sorry for the translation.


This thread is about coding the Bluetooth features only, not general coding questions.

You should search the forum to answers for your question or start a new thread with your question.


----------



## oidoma (Dec 19, 2013)

You're absolutely right, sorry


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, now that the detours and derails are hopefully aside for a day, I am unable to get Office fully working with my phone after changing FA from the default to 6NS on my 340i that already has BT streaming and all of the other features working.

I changed FA to 6NS and then wrote the FA.

Then I did VO coding (to defaults) on all of the modules.

I have Office in the main menu, but when I add my iPhone via BT pairing I do not get an option for Office/Messages for it in BT settings either on the phone or in iDrive. I must be missing a step but can't seem to figure out what it is.


----------



## kcorb88 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey All,

I have a quick question, I have a 2014 x3 xdrive35i without the navigation package and I was wondering, I'm fairly sure my model does not have a combox, will I still be able to program the code to allow for Bluetooth audio? I bought the cable and have ESYS running through windows interface on my mac. The cable should be in this coming Tuesday. 

Thank you,
Brock


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kcorb88 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have a 2014 x3 xdrive35i without the navigation package and I was wondering, I'm fairly sure my model does not have a combox, will I still be able to program the code to allow for Bluetooth audio? I bought the cable and have ESYS running through windows interface on my mac. The cable should be in this coming Tuesday.
> 
> ...


It depends on Head Unit. If car has older CHAMP2 Head Unit, and No Combox, then no. If car has newer ENTRYNAV Head Unit, then yes. I think a 2014 F25 will have CHAMP2.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

My CHAMP 2 would stream Bluetooth. But I had nav.


----------



## kcorb88 (Feb 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> It depends on Head Unit. If car has older CHAMP2 Head Unit, and No Combox, then no. If car has newer ENTRYNAV Head Unit, then yes. I think a 2014 F25 will have CHAMP2.


I did a vin search at BMW Vin Decoder and it says I have a 6VC: Control Combox, would this mean I'm good to go with the coding next week? The results of the vin search are below...

Order options 
No. Description 
1CA SELECTION COP RELEVANT VEHICLES

1CC AUTOMATIC START/STOP FUNCTION

1CD BRAKE ENERGY REGENERATION

2EC LIGHT ALLOY WHEELS Y-SPOKE 308

2VB TYRE PRESSURE INDICATOR

216 SERVOTRONIC

249 MULTI-FUNCTION FOR STEERING WHEEL

3AT ROOF RAILS ALUMINIUM SATINATED

302 ALARM SYSTEM

316 AUTOMATIC TAILGATE OPERATION

319 INTEGRATED UNIVERSAL REMOTE CONTROL

4AD INTERIOR ALUM. LENGTHWISE FINE

4NE BLOW-BY-HEATER

4NG COVER INSTRUMENT PANEL HIGH GLOSS

402 PANORAMA GLASS ROOF

420 SUN PROTECTION GLAZING

423 FLOOR MATS, VELOUR

430 INT/EXT RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-DAZZLE

431 INTERIOR RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-D

459 SEAT ADJUSTM., ELECTR. W. MEMORY

465 THROUGH-LOAD SYSTEM

493 STORAGE COMPARTMENT PACKAGE

494 SEAT HEATING F DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER

521 RAIN SENSOR

522 XENON LIGHT

524 ADAPTIVE HEADLIGHTS

534 AUTOMATIC AIR CONDITIONING

544 CRUISE CONTROL WITH BRAKING FUNCTION

563 LIGHTS PACKAGE

6AC INTELLIGENT EMERGENCY CALL

6AE TELESERVICES

6NH HANDS-FREE FACILITY W. USB INTERFAC

6VC CONTROL COMBOX

663 RADIO BMW PROFESSIONAL

676 HIFI LOUDSPEAKER SYSTEM

693 SATELLITE TUNER PREPARATION

697 AREA-CODE 1

8KC OELSERVICEINT. 24.000KM/24MONTHS

8S4 DECODING VARIABLE LIGHT DISTRIBUTIO

8TN DAYTIME DRIVING LIGHTS SELECTABLE B


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maroondestroyer said:


> My CHAMP 2 would stream Bluetooth. But I had nav.


Yeah, which means you had Combox. He has no Combox.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kcorb88 said:


> I did a vin search at BMW Vin Decoder and it says I have a 6VC: Control Combox, would this mean I'm good to go with the coding next week? The results of the vin search are below...
> ...


You cannot tell by Option Codes which Head Unit you have. You need to read SVT with E-Sys, and see which Head Unit it is.


----------



## maroondestroyer (May 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yeah, which means you had Combox. He has no Combox.


Roger, that makes sense.


----------



## alain.g (Mar 22, 2016)

*Unable to code HU_ENTRY anymore !*

Hi,

I want to code extended bluetooth on my 328i xDrive Sport 2013.

I've changed FA from 6NH to 6NK. 
I'm getting an error when VO coding the HU_ENTRY (the only HU_* that I have).

I've reverted the FA to 6NH but the code command on the HU_ENTRY is now disabled!

As a side effect I've lost the phone support !

Any idea on how I can activate again the VO coding of HU_ENTRY?

Thanks,
Alain

Using:
E-Sys Version: 3.27.1 (build 44813)
PSdZ Version: 5.01.02-2015-08-12T12:04:59Z
ESYS Launcher Premium 2.3.0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alain.g said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to code extended bluetooth on my 328i xDrive Sport 2013.
> 
> ...


Have you confirmed car has CMB_MEDIA (Combox) ECU?

Why 6NK instead of 6NS?

Does your HU_ENTRY still have CAFD after reading SVT?


----------



## alain.g (Mar 22, 2016)

> Have you confirmed car has CMB_MEDIA (Combox) ECU?


No, CMB_MEDIA is not there. Is it required?



> Why 6NK instead of 6NS?


I tried first with 6NS then with 6NK since I didn't know how to check for the firmware date.



> Does your HU_ENTRY still have CAFD after reading SVT?


I don't have the car close by to verify but here is the list of CAFD files I got during my last session:
CAFD_00000098_000_008_103.ncd
CAFD_000000B5_010_004_002.ncd
CAFD_000000F9_007_009_005.ncd
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_027.ncd
CAFD_0000067B_002_003_139.ncd
CAFD_00000694_003_003_046.ncd
CAFD_00000794_011_033_013.ncd
CAFD_000007A1_005_033_004.ncd
CAFD_00000909_004_002_037.ncd
CAFD_0000090A_004_003_033.ncd
CAFD_0000090B_004_004_009.ncd
CAFD_000009C8_006_000_031.ncd
CAFD_000009EF_000_023_000.ncd
CAFD_00000A07_002_016_000.ncd
CAFD_00000A08_003_010_001.ncd
CAFD_00000A3F_005_001_019.ncd
CAFD_00000B0A_000_030_000.ncd
CAFD_00000D37_001_000_000.ncd
CAFD_00001543_000_047_006.ncd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwOfar said:


> ...Only thing I was hoping for was that album artwork would be present with bluetooth audio but nope, only with USB.
> 
> A bit interesting that 6NS would not work though, wonder why.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help Shawn, you been a real saver today.


:thumbup:

Need HU_NBT to get BT Album Art.

6NS is not for HU_ENTRY Head Unit.


----------



## bmwOfar (Mar 31, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Need HU_NBT to get BT Album Art.
> 
> 6NS is not for HU_ENTRY Head Unit.


Ahh, I think the error was me just going off the production date and since mine was after 07/13 I assumed it was 6NS to use. Could it be a difference between North America and Europe perhaps?

Thank you either way!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwOfar said:


> Ahh, I think the error was me just going off the production date and since mine was after 07/13 I assumed it was 6NS to use. Could it be a difference between North America and Europe perhaps?
> 
> Thank you either way!


There is no difference. 6NS is not for ENTRY Head Unit, no matter what.


----------



## bmwOfar (Mar 31, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no difference. 6NS is not for ENTRY Head Unit, no matter what.


Okay, good to know, I was more wondering if you guys got different hardware after 07/13 that us Europeans did not. So that HU_ENTRY does not exist on North America cars with production date after 07/13. Im just finding it interesting in differences.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwOfar said:


> Okay, good to know, I was more wondering if you guys got different hardware after 07/13 that us Europeans did not. So that HU_ENTRY does not exist on North America cars with production date after 07/13. Im just finding it interesting in differences.


There is no market difference. ENTRY Head Unit was replaced with ENTRYNAV Head Unit everywhere, and comes in cars even without 606 Business Navigation option now.


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi. I have a new F31 with production date 02/2016
I have changed my 6NH to 6NS but now *ConnectedDrive Services and Remote Services* seem are not working because now when I try to use them appears "Start service" in grey and "Network not available. Please try later."
I have returned buetooth to 6NH but the result is the same. Please, any idea how to return them to function?
****** SOLVED in next post ***** 
Thanks !!! *

These are some of my options:

5DP	Park Assistant	Parkassistent
508	Park Distance Control (pdc)	Park Distance Control (pdc)
521	Rain Sensor	Regensensor
534	Automatic Air Conditioning	Klimaautomatik
544	Cruise Control With Braking Function	Geschwindigkeitsregel. Mit Bremsf.
563	Lights Package	Lichtpaket
575	Additional 12v Power Socket	Zusaetzliche 12-v-steckdose
*6AC	Intelligent Emergency Call	Intelligenter Notruf
6AE	Teleservices	Teleservices
6AK	Connecteddrive Services	Connecteddrive Services
6AP	Remote Services	Remote Services*
6NH	Hands-free Facility W. Usb Interfac	Freisprechein. M. Usb-schnittstelle
6WA	Instrument Cluster W. Extended Cont	Instrumentenkombi. M. Erw. Umf.
609	Navigation System Professional	Navigationssystem Professional


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

***** *SOLUTION to lost "Connected Drive Services" ******
Well I am a newbie in the coding but if someone has the problem that when he code he lose the "Connected Drive Services" the solution is:
In Connected Drive menu, press "Option" key on Idrive adb (the buttons on your car), choose "update connected drive service", OK, and Works!!!
:thumbup:

Solution found in this thread, ( thanks @oceandiver86 ) :
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=888708


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

Please :
I have a new F31 produced 02/2016 with 609 Navigation System Professional (HU_NBT2).
I have changed 6NH to *6NS*. But *Enhanced BT seems not working* because I cannot connect two phones at the same time, in Settings>Connections> there is no "Telephone 2" option. Like Simpaty said in another post "when I connect 1 phone, the other one gets disconnected. Also, on both of them I see the icon of a phone with a number 1 on top." It seems the normal BT, not the Enhanced BT.

*Any suggestions* how to code it to use 2 phones? 
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ZiMMie (Nov 29, 2006)

followed the Guide, somehow i can get Bluetooth audio to work. is there something i did wrong? BTW this is an F20.

this is what happen when i pair my phone and try to use bluetooth audio.

thanks in advance.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...336&authkey=!AAiYFz6OL2yfXcc&ithint=video,mp4


----------



## bmwOfar (Mar 31, 2016)

ZiMMie said:


> followed the Guide, somehow i can get Bluetooth audio to work. is there something i did wrong? BTW this is an F20.
> 
> this is what happen when i pair my phone and try to use bluetooth audio.
> 
> ...


Looks like how it was for me when I used the incorrect code in the FA. What is the HU_ ECU named?


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

*Solved!*
I need to redo step 4 because was not clear. Now works perfectly! :thumbup:

Summary:

*How to change 6NH to 6NS*



shawnsheridan said:


> *Step 1. Change FA* from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> *Step 2. VO Code* Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


*Step 3. FDL Coding *. 


dmnc02 said:


> Cars that come from the factory with 6NS (other than convertibles) have a second microphone on the passenger side that is not present on cars that come with 6NH, hence the fault code. Changing HU_NBT > MICROPHONE_NUMBER back to "wert_01" after VO coding HU_NBT should solve the issue.


*Step 4 Enable Bluetooth Options*. 
Like Wiggis said:
Go into Settings > Connections > Bluetooth > Press the "OPTIONS" button to bring up options > Configure Bluetooth > Enable all options like telephone 2 ...

Then for each paired device, pressing options again allows you to link them to Telephone 1 (or 2) and select for audio.



wiggis said:


> ... go into Settings, Connectivity and then Bluetooth and bring up options (press the options button), you need to enable Telephone 1 and 2 and audio, data etc - there is a list of capabilities that you need to enable.
> Then for each paired device, pressing options again allows you to link them to Telephone 1 (or 2) and select for audio.
> When you've got it working, you can pair and connect 2 phones at the same time .. but you can only connect and stream audio from one device at a time.


*Another Step: Delete all phone pairings and add then*. 


shawnsheridan said:


> Make sure you after coding 6NS, you delete all phone pairings and then add both phones.


----------



## Vins (Apr 13, 2016)

ZiMMie said:


> followed the Guide, somehow i can get Bluetooth audio to work. is there something i did wrong? BTW this is an F20.
> 
> this is what happen when i pair my phone and try to use bluetooth audio.
> 
> ...


Hi, like bmwOfar has said, you can try to review all steps and charge a previous FA. Do not worry.


----------



## JF31Melbourne (Apr 16, 2016)

Look for assistance, just picked up my F31 and looking for a link to the most current E-sys with current data files and psdzdata


----------



## JF31Melbourne (Apr 16, 2016)

Look for assistance, just picked up my F31 and looking for a link to the most current E-sys with current data files and psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JF31Melbourne said:


> Look for assistance, just picked up my F31 and looking for a link to the most current E-sys with current data files and psdzdata


PM sent.


----------



## JF31Melbourne (Apr 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you good sir!


----------



## paul204 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,

I successfully coded and enabled enhanced Bluetooth and I've gained the Office option on the main screen. I used to have the Connected Drive option but that has now gone. I didn't use it that much but is there a way to get it back?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## patwi (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a totaly beginner in coding. Since now, I only played around with the FSC Generator for navi map updates and with INPA to read the failure logs from my F31. I read some .pdfs about coding with E-Sys and I read threads about coding from 6NH to 6NS and I already checked with Shawn, which ECUs are built in my car:

HU_CHAMP2 ECU with a CMB_MEDIA ECU 

At the end, I'm not sure, what the right way is, to code with E-Sys. Is anyone here, you can explain the whole coding steps for a beginner? 

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patwi said:


> ...At the end, I'm not sure, what the right way is, to code with E-Sys. Is anyone here, you can explain the whole coding steps for a beginner?
> 
> THX


What more can possibly be explained that is not already explained Post # 7? :dunno:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## kucsi (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

What does it mean that the head unit without navigation is the same as with 606 in relation to retrofitting the navi?

Does it make it easier/cheaper to retrofit? or it doesnt make any difference and the whole HU needs to be replaced?

thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> There is no market difference. ENTRY Head Unit was replaced with ENTRYNAV Head Unit everywhere, and comes in cars even without 606 Business Navigation option now.


----------



## Maxblast (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, found it. 
Set to activ and the Office is now showing in my menu with "Office actueel", "Contacts" and "Messages". 
Now trying to find out if it works and what the features are.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxblast said:


> Thanks, found it.
> Set to activ and the Office is now showing in my menu with "Office actueel", "Contacts" and "Messages".
> Now trying to find out if it works and what the features are ***55357;***56841;.


:thumbup:


----------



## Maxblast (Jul 4, 2012)

So far nothing happens. Receiving e-mail on my iphone but nothing in Office. 
Reconnected via BT a few times but no luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxblast said:


> So far nothing happens. Receiving e-mail on my iphone but nothing in Office.
> Reconnected via BT a few times but no luck.


Try a Droid and see if it works.


----------



## Fazwilliam (Aug 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Hello I have a BMW 320i xdrive with I believe it is 6nh, which cable do I need to buy to do the above please? I only bought my car a few days ago so I'm new to this, any help would be much appreciated.

I am wanting to use the full Bluetooth functionality and possibly change some setting on the IDrive.

Please help me

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fazwilliam said:


> Hello I have a BMW 320i xdrive with I believe it is 6nh, which cable do I need to buy to do the above please? I only bought my car a few days ago so I'm new to this, any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I am wanting to use the full Bluetooth functionality and possibly change some setting on the IDrive.
> 
> ...


An ENET cable (Ethernet x OBD11). You can easily find on eBay or Amazon, and it will say it is for BMW F-Series Coding.


----------



## Fazwilliam (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply, can I pm you my VIN to check if I can change my 6nh? Please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fazwilliam said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply, can I pm you my VIN to check if I can change my 6nh? Please?


Send it.


----------



## jayp80 (Aug 18, 2016)

I've recently did a hu_entry to nbt upgrade on a 2013 f30 US model with combox in the trunk, enhanced Bluetooth (2/26/2013 build date) I have 6AB, 6NL. Rather than running cords from combox to HU I disconnected everything and added a MOST terminator. I've read conflicting things so what do I need to do to activate nbt and enhance BT and disable the combox? Do I need to change my build date? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jayp80 said:


> I've recently did a hu_entry to nbt upgrade on a 2013 f30 US model with combox in the trunk, enhanced Bluetooth (2/26/2013 build date) I have 6AB, 6NL. Rather than running cords from combox to HU I disconnected everything and added a MOST terminator. I've read conflicting things so what do I need to do to activate nbt and enhance BT and disable the combox? Do I need to change my build date? Any help would be appreciated.


NBT has it's own Combox, so you have to disconnect and terminate any standalone Combox. To Code NBT, you need to use a VO Date when NBT instead of CIC was valid for Option Code 609, and depending on which date you use will depend on which EBT Option Code you use (e.g. 6NK, 6NS) etc.


----------



## Fazwilliam (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello,

I'm struggling with the coding, all I need now is to play music over Bluetooth, any help please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fazwilliam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm struggling with the coding, all I need now is to play music over Bluetooth, any help please?


What exactly are you struggling with?

I don't think it can be made any clearer then here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## jayp80 (Aug 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> NBT has it's own Combox, so you have to disconnect and terminate any standalone Combox. To Code NBT, you need to use a VO Date when NBT instead of CIC was valid for Option Code 609, and depending on which date you use will depend on which EBT Option Code you use (e.g. 6NK, 6NS) etc.


Do I have to remove 6aa and 6ab which some people say I need to do?( I'm in the US)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jayp80 said:


> Do I have to remove 6aa and 6ab which some people say I need to do?( I'm in the US)


This thread is not about NBT Retrofit and correct FA for it, and I don't want to turn it into that. I think that is better suited to and covered by NBT Retrofit threads.

I will say though that these codes are for Telmetaics, and since you are going from a Standalone Telematics Combox to an Integrated Media Only Combox, I see no use for these Option Codes with your NBT:

S6AAA BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Control for Teleservices


----------



## SHNNGNS (Jul 16, 2013)

I have an i3 with professional navigation and streaming Bluetooth. In FA I have option 609 but not 6nh or ns. I tried adding 6ns but still do not have office enabled. I also had errors when getting to the svt... part. It wouldn't get past it. I'm stuck. Any help appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SHNNGNS said:


> I have an i3 with professional navigation and streaming Bluetooth. In FA I have option 609 but not 6nh or ns. I tried adding 6ns but still do not have office enabled. I also had errors when getting to the svt... part. It wouldn't get past it. I'm stuck. Any help appreciated.


I take it you have HU_NBT?

What are you trying to gain with 6NS? Bluetooth Audio Streaming? Office?


----------



## SHNNGNS (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Shawn. I figured it out. Needed to choose "ecm" instead of svt... it wrote it correctly and now I have office with messages. The i3 value package has a strange nbt with full screen and two Bluetooth speakers and streaming Bluetooth but no office. This solved it and I now have it all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SHNNGNS said:


> Thanks for the reply Shawn. I figured it out. Needed to choose "ecm" instead of svt... it wrote it correctly and now I have office with messages. The i3 value package has a strange nbt with full screen and two Bluetooth speakers and streaming Bluetooth but no office. This solved it and I now have it all.


:thumbup:


----------



## Maxblast (Jul 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try a Droid and see if it works.


Tried an Android but no luck. My car has issues with receiving messages I think. Cannot receive any message in my car. Even BMW has no solution for this issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxblast said:


> Tried an Android but no luck. My car has issues with receiving messages I think. Cannot receive any message in my car. Even BMW has no solution for this issue.


I don't know then.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still reading the thread and I am on page 6. A lot of information to digest but was wondering if I can get some guidance. I want to add 6NS because to my understanding this is the option that will allow me to have email/text etc.
> I have 2015 640iX Gran Coupe (Production date July 2014). Below are the options I have per the VIN. So to code 6NS do I follow exactly what is written in POST# 7 by editing FA and coding VO. How do I know if I have if I have CMB_MEDIA also do I have HU_NBT
> ...


2015 vehicle with 609, will have HU_NBT with built in combox. You will not have or need CMB_Media.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> 2015 vehicle with 609, will have HU_NBT with built in combox. You will not have or need CMB_Media.


So I follow POST#7 without the CMB_Media correct?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> So I follow POST#7 without the CMB_Media correct?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker65 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all, sorry for the noob post that's probably been answered a hundred times already, I've only just joined up. I've got a 2014 F30 330D when I'm hoping to change from 6NH to 6NS. I've ordered a cable, should be arriving tomorrow and was just looking for a pointer to the software I'll need. Any help will be appreciated, I won't be doing the change until I feel confident with what I'm doing so I've got a bit more reading to do first. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Walker65 said:


> Hi all, sorry for the noob post that's probably been answered a hundred times already, I've only just joined up. I've got a 2014 F30 330D when I'm hoping to change from 6NH to 6NS. I've ordered a cable, should be arriving tomorrow and was just looking for a pointer to the software I'll need. Any help will be appreciated, I won't be doing the change until I feel confident with what I'm doing so I've got a bit more reading to do first. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## juajar (Feb 14, 2017)

*Can I code my X3*

Hello

I am very new at this and have tried to read the complete thread but am confused on wether t is possible for me add Bluetooth streaming via coding. I already have handsfree bluetooth but would like to add streaming. I am attaching my vehicle options as decoded with the VIN number.

Can somebody confirm if it is possible to do it so I can order the cables and such?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juajar said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very new at this and have tried to read the complete thread but am confused on wether t is possible for me add Bluetooth streaming via coding. I already have handsfree bluetooth but would like to add streaming. I am attaching my vehicle options as decoded with the VIN number.
> 
> ...


You can't always tell by Vehicle Options. You need to know if car has Combox Module or not, so you need to check Boot of car for it, or better yet, read vehicle SVT with E-SYS, and see if CMB_MEDIA is present. My best guess based on what I see, which is S663A Radio BMW Professional and no Telematics, I doubt you have Combox.


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I`m New in coding and so i might have made a mistake. Referring to post number 7 I just did step 2 and forgot to do step 1. :thumbup:

I also just did a backup of my FA but not of my SVT or CAFD. 
After hitting code, everything worked fine without an error. But now i'm uncertain if I could have harmed something. I assume by just going through step 2 I just read my default settings and then just recoded them. Am I right? Nothing should have changed right?

Thanks 

Stupid  me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwseis said:


> Hi guys
> I`m New in coding and so i might have made a mistake. Referring to post number 7 I just did step 2 and forgot to do step 1. :thumbup:
> 
> I also just did a backup of my FA but not of my SVT or CAFD.
> ...


If you did only Step 2, all you did was reset Head Unit and Combox modules to factory settings, so you did no harm.


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you did only Step 2, all you did was reset Head Unit and Combox modules to factory settings, so you did no harm.


After following Step 1 all seems to work this time (SMS, Office). If i'm right i also wrote FA to car because i followed Step 1 completly. I didnt wanted this but if you're new you forget things and dont know what happens next if you not follow the guide completly. This time i backuped everything before. What do i have to do exactly to undo FA coding and change the time stamp to original and keep 6NS?
Also SMS writing doesnt work, i'm just able to forward them
Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwseis said:


> After following Step 1 all seems to work this time (SMS, Office). If i'm right i also wrote FA to car because i followed Step 1 completly. I didnt wanted this but if you're new you forget things and dont know what happens next if you not follow the guide completly. This time i backuped everything before. What do i have to do exactly to undo FA coding and change the time stamp to original and keep 6NS?
> Also SMS writing doesnt work, i'm just able to forward them
> Thank you so much


Change 6NS back to 6NH and write FA to car VCM to return FA in car to factory version. There is no Time Stamp you can adjust though.

And there is no SMS Writing. Only Read works.


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for help. .what would happen if someone official checks the car after reverting back to factory settings? You think they notice that it was changed?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwseis said:


> Thanks for help. .what would happen if someone official checks the car after reverting back to factory settings? You think they notice that it was changed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


I think you worry too much.


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

You're probably right

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

If i change FA back to 6NH and write the VCM without VO coding my HU_NBT, i should have 6NS and in my Head Unit and FA is back to 6NH, correct ? Also the microphone must be set to 1 but i can't find the thread. If i do this the Dealer shouldnt get any errors when checking the car if i understood things right

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwseis said:


> If i change FA back to 6NH and write the VCM without VO coding my HU_NBT, i should have 6NS and in my Head Unit and FA is back to 6NH, correct ? Also the microphone must be set to 1 but i can't find the thread. If i do this the Dealer shouldnt get any errors when checking the car if i understood things right
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yes.

HU_NBT =>MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

Thx. You're the best

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bmwseis (Mar 4, 2017)

Today i reverted everything to 6NH, changed the VO without coding the Head Unit. I discovered that FDL coding text2speech in HU_NBT activates Google Search and by it controlling my android phone very well. Now I able to send sms, dictate emails and so on... cool feature


----------



## FullcollapseCA (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

First time BMW owner here for about a month now. I've been reading this forum's since, especially this thread.
My 2014 328ix GT (F34) has a combox and I wanted to add enhanced bluetooth.
Can someone please PM me the latest software and files?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## FullcollapseCA (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

First time BMW owner here for about a month now. I've been reading this forum's since, especially this thread.
My 2014 328ix GT (F34) has a combox and I wanted to add enhanced bluetooth.
Can someone please PM me the latest software and files?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FullcollapseCA said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time BMW owner here for about a month now. I've been reading this forum's since, especially this thread.
> My 2014 328ix GT (F34) has a combox and I wanted to add enhanced bluetooth.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi

I've had my car a few months and have been reading up a bit on coding, basically wanting to activate enhanced bluetooth for text and email on my 609 Pro Nav.

Would it be possible to get a PM with the necessary links please.

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Archie82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had my car a few months and have been reading up a bit on coding, basically wanting to activate enhanced bluetooth for text and email on my 609 Pro Nav.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mark.c.84 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi all I have added enhanced Bluetooth and wanted to add Bmw apps I have read that you need a fav code is there any links or places people know that I can get this from thanks in advance mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark.c.84 said:


> Hi all I have added enhanced Bluetooth and wanted to add Bmw apps I have read that you need a fav code is there any links or places people know that I can get this from thanks in advance mark


PM sent.


----------



## devilzspy (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi shawn, 

can you please share the links with me as well 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilzspy said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> can you please share the links with me as well
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## devilzspy (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## trent19 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi shawn, I have a 2015 235i with 609 Nav Pro, and 6NH. I am unsure which head unit I have though, but looking to code EBT to my vehicle. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trent19 said:


> Hi shawn, I have a 2015 235i with 609 Nav Pro, and 6NH. I am unsure which head unit I have though, but looking to code EBT to my vehicle. Any help would be much appreciated!


You have NBT Head Unit, and you need to change 6NH to 6NS and VO Code HU_NBT:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## trent19 (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome, thanks so much. Would you mind sending me those links if possible as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trent19 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much. Would you mind sending me those links if possible as well?


PM sent.


----------



## n8s 330xi (Nov 30, 2007)

So this is a huge thread that I've looked through but may have missed the part where it talks about getting enhanced for a CIC. Is that possible or is this only for NBT? Mine is a 2010 F07, but I'd like to be able to get the functionality. Just can't tell if this is something I can do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n8s 330xi said:


> So this is a huge thread that I've looked through but may have missed the part where it talks about getting enhanced for a CIC. Is that possible or is this only for NBT? Mine is a 2010 F07, but I'd like to be able to get the functionality. Just can't tell if this is something I can do.


With CIC, you need 609 Nav Pro, and 6VC Combox. Only way a 2010 can have 6VC is if Build Date is >=0910. Do you have 6VC Combox?


----------



## n8s 330xi (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope. Mine was built in 8/09


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n8s 330xi said:


> Nope. Mine was built in 8/09


Then you are SOL. You will have Old MULF Module instead of Combox.


----------



## n8s 330xi (Nov 30, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then you are SOL. You will have Old MULF Module instead of Combox.


Bummer. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ive been reading through the thread before bothering anyone with a query, I went to follow post 7 but after logging in with ESYS and going to do the first step of changing to 6NS I realised I don't appear to have an option to change, I have attached an image from the VIN checker of my options its a 2015 (65 plate) F10 with Pro Nav / Media.

I am basically looking to enable the office / messaging functions.

I noticed Ramz75 seemed to have the same issue a couple of pages back but I couldn't see what the outcome was, am I meant to add in 6NS since I don't have an existing code to rename?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Archie82 said:


> Ive been reading through the thread before bothering anyone with a query, I went to follow post 7 but after logging in with ESYS and going to do the first step of changing to 6NS I realised I don't appear to have an option to change, I have attached an image from the VIN checker of my options its a 2015 (65 plate) F10 with Pro Nav / Media.
> 
> I am basically looking to enable the office / messaging functions.
> 
> I noticed Ramz75 seemed to have the same issue a couple of pages back but I couldn't see what the outcome was, am I meant to add in 6NS since I don't have an existing code to rename?


PM me your VIN (last 7).


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me your VIN (last 7).


All up and running now messages working perfectly.

Big thanks to Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Archie82 said:


> All up and running now messages working perfectly.
> 
> Big thanks to Shawn :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## a35kumar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey shawn, 

can you please share the links with me again. The PSdZData_Lite link i got from you no longer works.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

a35kumar said:


> Hey shawn,
> 
> can you please share the links with me again. The PSdZData_Lite link i got from you no longer works.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## wjw75 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for all your work on this. I've read through your guide explaining how change FA from 6NH to 6NS for extended bluetooth - it seems fairly straightforward, kind of reminds me of changing the identifier code on a phone so it can get unbranded updates.

I'd like to do this on my UK 2014 320d ED Business, would you be able to send me links to the software please - it's just E-Sys I need right?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wjw75 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for all your work on this. I've read through your guide explaining how change FA from 6NH to 6NS for extended bluetooth - it seems fairly straightforward, kind of reminds me of changing the identifier code on a phone so it can get unbranded updates.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

To chip in:

I have just fitted NBT retrofit with touch in my 2013 LCI F10.
I changed 6NH to 6NS and VO Coded HU_NBT but now my phone is unable to pair with the car (doesn't find it in "discovered devices"). I'm not sure what to do..was going to try reverting to 6NH and recoding HU_NBT then trying 6NS again...but wasn't sure if that was a good idea.
Any advice would be great. Life without bluetooth is no life at all


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bm-tech said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To chip in:
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Jinkster (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Great forum, could this coding newbie please have some help with ensuring I have the right psdzdata files? I am connecting without any issues to my F31 320D 2013 via vin but when I try to read FA I get an error, 'READ FA FAILED! Possibly there is no FA stored in the VCM'. 

I'm thinking there is an issue with the psdzdata files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jinkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Great forum, could this coding newbie please have some help with ensuring I have the right psdzdata files? I am connecting without any issues to my F31 320D 2013 via vin but when I try to read FA I get an error, 'READ FA FAILED! Possibly there is no FA stored in the VCM'.
> 
> ...


Update to latest everything, and see if you still have issue. PM sent.


----------



## Jinkster (Aug 14, 2008)

Many thanks however I can't use that version of Esys Premium because at setup it it states it requires not less than 2048mb physical memory and although I have 2Gb listed its obviously not enough.

So I am currently using the setup I had initially which was Esys 2.71 and Esys Launcher Premium 2.5.3. Now I get no 'no ZGW' in the Vin window, but if I keep hitting 'refresh' I eventually see the vin and the IP address but then when I click connect I get the screenshot as attached. Now thinking the issue is with either laptop or cable. :dunno: The laptop is fairly ancient, running XP and the ENET cable is new, can't see any bent pins or the like.

I'm hoping I've just overlooked something simple...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jinkster said:


> Many thanks however I can't use that version of Esys Premium because at setup it it states it requires not less than 2048mb physical memory and although I have 2Gb listed its obviously not enough.
> 
> So I am currently using the setup I had initially which was Esys 2.71 and Esys Launcher Premium 2.5.3. Now I get no 'no ZGW' in the Vin window, but if I keep hitting 'refresh' I eventually see the vin and the IP address but then when I click connect I get the screenshot as attached. Now thinking the issue is with either laptop or cable. :dunno: The laptop is fairly ancient, running XP and the ENET cable is new, can't see any bent pins or the like.
> 
> I'm hoping I've just overlooked something simple...


Everything looks right. The fact that you have Intermittent connection to car indicates cable or laptop issue.


----------



## thetinman (May 7, 2017)

Wondered if anyone could help?

I recently purchased a BMW 318d, it's an F31, model SE, built 10/2013. I was hoping to code 'enhanced bluetooth audio' but I don't know if my vehicle is compatible. I do have 6NH and the last seven of my VIN are; F950843. 

I've looked for a combox but can't find it, can anyone help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thetinman said:


> Wondered if anyone could help?
> 
> I recently purchased a BMW 318d, it's an F31, model SE, built 10/2013. I was hoping to code 'enhanced bluetooth audio' but I don't know if my vehicle is compatible. I do have 6NH and the last seven of my VIN are; F950843.
> 
> I've looked for a combox but can't find it, can anyone help?


I doubt it. Car has only HU ENTRY head unit.


----------



## thetinman (May 7, 2017)

Spoke to the bimmer tech people and they have confirmed that I need a combox media pnp retrofit. Is there a link or walk through anywhere, just so i know if i could do it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thetinman said:


> Spoke to the bimmer tech people and they have confirmed that I need a combox media pnp retrofit. Is there a link or walk through anywhere, just so i know if i could do it?


Here it is for an E90, but process should be same for F30:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=772784


----------



## frankiee_87 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi, I have problem. When I was doing step2 ... => READ SVT (VCM) => RIGHT CLICK on Head Unit ECU and select code. I made mistake and I had right click on ECU and select code. Now I don't have phone menu. What had I done? Can I fix it? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frankiee_87 said:


> Hi, I have problem. When I was doing READ SVT (VCM) => RIGHT CLICK on Head Unit ECU and select code. I made mistake and I had right click on ECU and select code. Now I don't have phone menu. What had I done? Can I fix it? Thanks


I replied to your same PM.

Selecting Code on ECU simply VO Codes it. If FA was original, it would just reset it. If you modified FA, then you can have problem with incompatible FA.

If ECU has CAFD, change FA back to original FA and VO Code ECU.

If ECU is missing CAFD, then you must inject CAFD into ECU and VO code it.


----------



## Jinkster (Aug 14, 2008)

Its amazing how easy things become when you buy an ENET cable that actually works  

Anyway followed instructions and now it would seem I have had some success. Office functions are present and I get album art from a usb stick. However the option for bluetooth audio is present but it wont let me select it. Looking back through the thread perhaps I need to code 6NK or 6NL instead of 6NS (Sept 2013 build)? I have HU_CHAMP2 if i recall and CMB_MEDIA.

Shawn can you advise please?

Thanks!


----------



## Jinkster (Aug 14, 2008)

Stand down, stand down, answered my own question :stupid:. 

I was pretty sure I didn't have Telematics so recoded the 6NS with 6NK and BOOM all done. 

Now have my ipod working via its Apple cable, album art, Office is where I left it and Bluetooth audio is now enabled, phone repaired, all is right with the world.

No.1 Happy Chappie 

Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## thetinman (May 7, 2017)

I'm gutted, I need a combox fitting for bluetooth streaming. I only purchased my F31 and was under the impression i could just code it in from 6NH to 6NS or one of the other ones.


----------



## sonofBJ (May 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any NBT2 can be.


Thanks!


----------



## nevermind (Jul 21, 2017)

Can someone help me with coding my F20 116i from Dec 2013 to enable Bluetooth audio playback instead of just phone calls? Just picked it up second hand, everything about it was perfect, apart from this 
I have 6NH and 663 (BMW Professional Radio)

Even programming for a living, I'm finding the number of threads and tools a bit hard to follow!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nevermind said:


> Can someone help me with coding my F20 116i from Dec 2013 to enable Bluetooth audio playback instead of just phone calls? Just picked it up second hand, everything about it was perfect, apart from this
> I have 6NH and 663 (BMW Professional Radio)
> 
> Even programming for a living, I'm finding the number of threads and tools a bit hard to follow!


You will have HU_ENTRY Head Unit. That means to be capable of BTAS (Bluetooth Audio Streaming), car has to have a Combox Module. So to know if possible, you need to check boot area for physical presence of Combox module, or read car's SVT with E-Sys and see if CMB_MEDIA module is present.

If you have Combox, then follow instructions here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## nevermind (Jul 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will have HU_ENTRY Head Unit. That means to be capable of BTAS (Bluetooth Audio Streaming), car has to have a Combox Module. So to know if possible, you need to check boot area for physical presence of Combox module, or read car's SVT with E-Sys and see if CMB_MEDIA module is present.
> 
> If you have Combox, then follow instructions here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


Ah, I was under the impression the 6NH head unit had an integrated combox? If not, I guess I can't do this after all without some kind of retrofit? There is no combox under the boot floor as far as I can tell. I will read the SVT with E-Sys and check that way just in case. Is there a guide I could follow for that?

Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nevermind said:


> Ah, I was under the impression the 6NH head unit had an integrated combox? If not, I guess I can't do this after all without some kind of retrofit? There is no combox under the boot floor as far as I can tell. I will read the SVT with E-Sys and check that way just in case. Is there a guide I could follow for that?
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply!


No. It depends in the Head Unit Hardware. If car has HU_NBT Head Unit and 6NH, then it has builtin Combox. If car has 6NH with HU_ENTRY or HU_CHAMP, then it must have external Combox.

As for SVT with E-Sys:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM).


----------



## nevermind (Jul 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. It depends in the Head Unit Hardware. If car has HU_NBT Head Unit and 6NH, then it has builtin Combox. If car has 6NH with HU_ENTRY or HU_CHAMP, then it must have external Combox.
> 
> As for SVT with E-Sys:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM).


Ah I see, and the NBT head unit is presumably the one with nav? Well that's a shame for me, cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nevermind said:


> Ah I see, and the NBT head unit is presumably the one with nav? Well that's a shame for me, cheers


Yes, NBT is for cars with 609 Professional Navigation.


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


I would like to add here: CHAMP units (MOVE maps) also came with 6NS option. Proof see attachment. It is from a 6/2013 F31 euro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ALFAinBMW said:


> I would like to add here: CHAMP units (MOVE maps) also came with 6NS option. Proof see attachment. It is from a 6/2013 F31 euro


PM me the VIN (last 7) of this car.


----------



## ALFAinBMW (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM me the VIN (last 7) of this car.


PM sent.


----------



## RollingSlyStone (Aug 21, 2017)

Can someone please confirm whether I can use e-sys with a Vgate iCar 2 WiFi adapter? Thanks.

Update: I've had it confirmed that it will NOT work.


----------



## finberg (Sep 9, 2017)

Shawn, new BMW owner and I've read through this thread to try to understand what I need to do for my 2011 528i (born 02/11). I can't find anyone asking with a similar set of options. I have 609, 620, 639, and 6VCA. Happy to PM you my VIN. I can stream media with my iphone, I can see it as an option for my android (pixel), but the system freezes on "please wait" after trying to select the android streaming solution. I'm unclear if this something that could be resolved via a coding update or another problem. Thoughts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

finberg said:


> Shawn, new BMW owner and I've read through this thread to try to understand what I need to do for my 2011 528i (born 02/11). I can't find anyone asking with a similar set of options. I have 609, 620, 639, and 6VCA. Happy to PM you my VIN. I can stream media with my iphone, I can see it as an option for my android (pixel), but the system freezes on "please wait" after trying to select the android streaming solution. I'm unclear if this something that could be resolved via a coding update or another problem. Thoughts?


If you have 609 and 6VC, then you have CIC and Combox, and should working Enhanced Bluetooth with Streaming from factory.

What exactly causes it to Freeze?


----------



## finberg (Sep 9, 2017)

Any interaction with my Android phone--e.g. selecting configure in the menu to ensure both boxes are checked (phone/media) leads to "please wait" until it times out. I've tried disabling contact sync as mentioned in other threads (though I don't have any duplicate contacts, emojis, etc) and the other fixes mentioned in the bluetooth BMW Service bulletin from May 2016. Thanks for confirming I have the Enhanced bluetooth! That at least confirms it should work and now I just have to figure out the issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

finberg said:


> Any interaction with my Android phone--e.g. selecting configure in the menu to ensure both boxes are checked (phone/media) leads to "please wait" until it times out. I've tried disabling contact sync as mentioned in other threads (though I don't have any duplicate contacts, emojis, etc) and the other fixes mentioned in the bluetooth BMW Service bulletin from May 2016. Thanks for confirming I have the Enhanced bluetooth! That at least confirms it should work and now I just have to figure out the issue.


I have CIC & Combox Setup, and I use Droid phone, and I never have this issue. Have you tried a different Droid phone?


----------



## finberg (Sep 9, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have CIC & Combox Setup, and I use Droid phone, and I never have this issue. Have you tried a different Droid phone?


I have not yet, but will later this weekend. Further googling after your help (thanks!) eliminating my car as the source revealed many other Pixel users having bluetooth issues after the Oreo update.


----------



## modo (Sep 10, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


I have an 2013 F11 with NBT and I tried to follow the above steps, but the first time I did the VO coding I actually selected to code the entire "ECU" - not only "HU_NBT". Apparently nothing changed and I have still no option to get sound from my iphone 6 via bluetooth. I tried to VO code a second time by only coding the "HU_NBT" but still no change. In the FA I see that it says 6NS now - after chanding it. Do you have any ideas of what I am doing wrong?
The car came with the following relevant equipment:

S609ANavigation system Professional
S698AArea-Code 2 for DVD
S6NHAHands-free with USB interface
S6WAAInstrument cluster, expanded equipment


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modo said:


> I have an 2013 F11 with NBT and I tried to follow the above steps, but the first time I did the VO coding I actually selected to code the entire "ECU" - not only "HU_NBT". Apparently nothing changed and I have still no option to get sound from my iphone 6 via bluetooth. I tried to VO code a second time by only coding the "HU_NBT" but still no change. In the FA I see that it says 6NS now - after chanding it. Do you have any ideas of what I am doing wrong?
> The car came with the following relevant equipment:
> 
> S609ANavigation system Professional
> ...


No. If you have NBT, and you VO Code it fo 6NS, then it works. Always does, without exception. Did you delete and the pair phone again?


----------



## modo (Sep 10, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. If you have NBT, and you VO Code it fo 6NS, then it works. Always does, without exception. Did you delete and the pair phone again?


Yes, I tried to do this but no change.

I see others have written about an office menu and that they see messages. I don't see this either. Also, some people have mentioned to turn on sound in the bluetooth option. The only bluetooth option I find is the one related to connecting the phone, and when I do this I only see the option stating telephone functions - no sound option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modo said:


> Yes, I tried to do this but no change.
> 
> I see others have written about an office menu and that they see messages. I don't see this either. Also, some people have mentioned to turn on sound in the bluetooth option. The only bluetooth option I find is the one related to connecting the phone, and when I do this I only see the option stating telephone functions - no sound option.


:dunno:


----------



## serge122 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi!
Car f25.
In fa, there are options:
663
6AC
6AE
I registered the code 6NH(6NS) in FA
What else do you need to do to play music on usb?
In the armrest is a connector usb/aux
Thanks.
In the trunk there is a box Peiker


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

serge122 said:


> Hi!
> Car f25.
> In fa, there are options:
> 663
> ...


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## Aolaechea (Oct 2, 2017)

*Change 6nh to 6ns*

Hello,
Im new of this forum. Thanks for your help. I have only 6NH option on my new BMW, with BT streaming... Is it possible change or replace option with 6NS ? My idea is have office, mail, spotify app, etc.
My car is 420i 2015 ( production 10/2015).
My vin number g324872.
Thank you for your reply


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aolaechea said:


> Hello,
> Im new of this forum. Thanks for your help. I have only 6NH option on my new BMW, with BT streaming... Is it possible change or replace option with 6NS ? My idea is have office, mail, spotify app, etc.
> My car is 420i 2015 ( production 10/2015).
> My vin number g324872.
> Thank you for your reply


Only if car has Combox. You need to check boot for Combox or Read Car with E-Sys and see if you have it (CMB_MEDIA).


----------



## Aolaechea (Oct 2, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only if car has Combox. You need to check boot for Combox or Read Car with E-Sys and see if you have it (CMB_MEDIA).


Thanks for your prompt response but i check my car and it has a HU_NBT. But only has a 6NH and no combox.
I wait for your comments


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aolaechea said:


> Thanks for your prompt response but i check my car and it has a HU_NBT. But only has a 6NH and no combox.
> I wait for your comments


Even better. NBT has integrated Combox. Just VO Code it for 6NS.


----------



## Pete F10 520d (Oct 12, 2017)

*Enhanced Bluetooth*

Hi,

Newbie to the site, not even a BMW owner YET.

Take delivery of my F10 on Wednesday, problem I have is the lack of music streaming, plus not having the car yet I am not entirely sure what I do have.

I receive car and then have 4 days before 10 hours of driving, I would love to sort coding before I go.

Could anyone help with the following VIN D629678, by telling me what I have/need to enable streaming? Can I add things like album covers, text messages at the same time?

Is there equipment I need to get quickly too?

Apologies just turning up asking for favours, any help really appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pete F10 520d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbie to the site, not even a BMW owner YET.
> 
> ...


You have NBT Head Unit, so you can code it for 6NS Extended Bluetooth as detailed here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## Pete F10 520d (Oct 12, 2017)

*Enhanced bluetooth*

WOW....what an amazing tutorial. Thanks so much for that!

Since posting I've been looking for E-Sys for download, some people have said it contained viruses and killed their laptop, is there a known safe place to download from you know about?

Again, cheers for taking the time to help (and so quickly)!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pete F10 520d said:


> WOW....what an amazing tutorial. Thanks so much for that!
> 
> Since posting I've been looking for E-Sys for download, some people have said it contained viruses and killed their laptop, is there a known safe place to download from you know about?
> 
> Again, cheers for taking the time to help (and so quickly)!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Pete F10 520d (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice one, thanks bud


----------



## Pete F10 520d (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice one, thanks bud!


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 2017 330i 

I can bluetooth stream fine and apps like spotify work. Ihave the navigator.

I cant get texting or office or email to work.

What can I do? I connected esys and pulled my codes:

1CA,1CB,216,255,258,2A5,2TB,2VB,302,319,322,3AG,3DZ,3L8,403,423,430,431,459,465,481,488,493,494,4FU,4NE,508,521,534,544,563,575,5A1,5A2,5DS,609,645,655,676,697,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AP,6CP,6NH,6WA,775,7AC,823,842,845,853,8KL,8R9,8TN,925,992,993,9AA

so I have 6nh but I can stream?


If I changed to 6ns would it make any difference?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> ...
> If I changed to 6ns would it make any difference?
> 
> thanks


Yes.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes.


What would the difference be in my case? Would I get text messaging on the screen? Could I send and receive?

I also read some more in here.. I too have the HU-NBT2

from another message:

Originally Posted by shawnsheridan View Post
Meaning Change 6NH to 6NW instead of 6NL.
6NW did the trick. Happy with the text messages, contact pictures and the ability to pair a 2nd phone for incoming calls.

So what would 6nw give me (or where can I read about it, I dont want to suck up all your time)..

and lastly, from another message you said 
"Change FA, Load it in Coding module, Activate it, and VO Code with it. That's it."
what does "and VO code with it" mean? (what do I do to send it to the car, and does the car need to be running?)

thanks and sorry for all the questions. My goal is to not crash my car because Im looking at my phone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> What would the difference be in my case? Would I get text messaging on the screen? Could I send and receive?
> 
> I also read some more in here.. I too have the HU-NBT2
> 
> ...


Yes, with NBT2 use 6NW instead of 6NS. You will get Office Functions. What that entails exactly, I couldn't tell you. I have zero use for it myself.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, with NBT2 use 6NW instead of 6NS. You will get Office Functions. What that entails exactly, I couldn't tell you. I have zero use for it myself.


When you said VO code it did you mean right click on the NBT2 and choose code? and I presume that sends whatever is currently loaded in the FA correct?

AKA it sends any new codes to the car?

Disregard found your post:Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).

Sorry.. but thanks for clearing up the code I need for my head unit.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

So I made this change to the fa. 6nw, saved it. then right clicked the hu-nbt2 and pressed code. it went thru the process, I clicked close and it seemed want me to save it and I did.. 

clicked closed and it seemed to run another process and same thing, clicked save to save as txt file. 

Now my screen is blank in the car.. nothing. car starts but not display.

What did I do here?


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I opened both those text files.. both are identical.

Transaction Report: Action: Code Default Values

HU_NBT2 [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00001ef6-006_020_007 FinishedWithError


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, after changing my underwear, I put my big boy shorts on, came to the conclusion that I inadvertently hit code defaults twice. I restored my original svt and then restored my modified fa, activated the fa, then pressed code on the head unit and had success.

the really great news is I can send and received text messages from the car using voice commands just as I wanted.

this is a great forum and I appreciate all who contribute to it.

this process is not for those with a weak heart. Im an IT guy and I consider this a challenge.. I commend all of you who jump in and go for it..

now that being said.. whats my next code????


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, there is some fall out from what Ive done. I have the nav option but now when I try to enter the nav I get a message that I must insert a USB device with a valid activation code. Or something close to that.


Anyway for me to fix this without actually having said USB stick?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> Well, there is some fall out from what Ive done. I have the nav option but now when I try to enter the nav I get a message that I must insert a USB device with a valid activation code. Or something close to that.
> 
> Anyway for me to fix this without actually having said USB stick?


PM sent.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks. reply back this evening when I am home. thanks!!!!

I feel like a moron, have no idea how I clicked code defaults TWICE!! WTH?


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Just to update this thread. Somehow, Ive wiped my FSC's and there is no way to recover.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> Just to update this thread. Somehow, Ive wiped my FSC's and there is no way to recover.


As I wrote in PM, you need ID5 Map FSC Code file and Map on USB. Problem fixed in 60 minutes.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

thanks.. I wrote the person you suggested.. You are very kind and patient replying to all these messages on here!

By the way.. what did I do to cause this? If it is that I pushed the code the defaults button.. MY GOD that button is easy to press by mistake!


EDIT: what I meant by no way to recover; without paying or sucking it up at the dealer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> thanks.. I wrote the person you suggested.. You are very kind and patient replying to all these messages on here!
> 
> By the way.. what did I do to cause this? If it is that I pushed the code the defaults button.. MY GOD that button is easy to press by mistake!
> 
> EDIT: what I meant by no way to recover; without paying or sucking it up at the dealer.


Yes, if you hit Code Defaults, it will do this. At least this is easy recovery. Sometimes it will do much worse.

You need the ID5 FSC File. Its cheap any easy to get. Else take to dealer.


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, if you hit Code Defaults, it will do this. At least this is easy recovery. Sometimes it will do much worse.
> 
> You need the ID5 FSC File. Its cheap any easy to get. Else take to dealer.


What else should I look for that perhaps I've missed?

Now that you say it.. I think Apple Play or whatever it is might be missing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> What else should I look for that perhaps I've missed?
> 
> Now that you say it.. I think Apple Play or whatever it is might be missing.


If NBT2 has CAFD with Green Dot, it should be fine.


----------



## jambo82 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi, I have a 2013 f30 nbt with 6nh and nav, could you please pm me the tutorial to get enhanced bluetooth, I can't seem to be able to open the file attached. I'm a total noob when it comes to coding. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jambo82 said:


> Hi, I have a 2013 f30 nbt with 6nh and nav, could you please pm me the tutorial to get enhanced bluetooth, I can't seem to be able to open the file attached. I'm a total noob when it comes to coding. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


See Post # 7:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## pejo (Dec 4, 2017)

*Still valid?*

Hi,
I have just bought an BMw120d F20 2012 and i have the below options according to my VIN
S609A Navigation system Professional
S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Control for Teleservices
S6NHA Hands-free with USB interface
S6S4A Language version Swedish
S6UHA Traffic Information
S6VAA CIC-Zusteuerung
S6WAA Instrument cluster, expanded equipment

Are the below instructions still valid so I can get the Enhanced Bluetooth working?

Would also be nice to get Voice Control activated. But that is not a priority.

Any new links to SW to be used?

Link to ODB cable to buy, the one I have has USB connection to PC

Br
/Peter



shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pejo said:


> Hi,
> I have just bought an BMw120d F20 2012 and i have the below options according to my VIN
> S609A Navigation system Professional
> S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD
> ...


1) Yes.
2) Voice Control requires a VIN specific FSC Enabling Code and Coding.
3) PM sent.
4) Any ENET Cable off Amazon or eBay should work.


----------



## pejo (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks,
will order new ODB cable with ETH connection to PC.

Have ordered this one $8
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ethernet-t...112660905634?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pejo said:


> Thanks,
> will order new ODB cable with ETH connection to PC.
> 
> Have ordered this one $8
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ethernet-t...112660905634?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


Ok, that should work fine.


----------



## Steveyrb (Dec 15, 2017)

*Enhanced Bluetooth*

Hi

I have recently purchased a BMW X1 M Sport 64 plate. I assumed it would allow me to use BMW apps and play music via Bluetooth. However, through research I've found out I don't have enhanced Bluetooth. So I am looking to give coding a go, following your instructions from the first post. But first I wanted to confirm which 6(XX) code I will be looking for and what to change it to? I believe I have the business media package if that makes a difference.

In regards to the BMW apps: I activated Connected Drive thinking this would allow me to use BMW apps but I still cannot get the apps menu to appear in connected drive. Connecting my iPhone via USB only seems to charge the phone, the car does not seem to recognise the hard connection in any other way. Does enhanced Bluetooth allow the car to then connect to the phone via USB and transfer apps? Or is there another possible way of getting BMW apps?

Thanks in advance for your time and help.

Steve


----------



## Steveyrb (Dec 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Hi

I have recently purchased a BMW X1 M Sport 64 plate. I assumed it would allow me to use BMW apps and play music via Bluetooth. However, through research I've found out I don't have enhanced Bluetooth. So I am looking to give coding a go, following your instructions from the first post. But first I wanted to confirm which 6(XX) code I will be looking for and what to change it to? I believe I have the business media package if that makes a difference.

In regards to the BMW apps: I activated Connected Drive thinking this would allow me to use BMW apps but I still cannot get the apps menu to appear in connected drive. Connecting my iPhone via USB only seems to charge the phone, the car does not seem to recognise the hard connection in any other way. Does enhanced Bluetooth allow the car to then connect to the phone via USB and transfer apps? Or is there another possible way of getting BMW apps?

Thanks in advance for your time and help.

Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steveyrb said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently purchased a BMW X1 M Sport 64 plate. I assumed it would allow me to use BMW apps and play music via Bluetooth. However, through research I've found out I don't have enhanced Bluetooth. So I am looking to give coding a go, following your instructions from the first post. But first I wanted to confirm which 6(XX) code I will be looking for and what to change it to? I believe I have the business media package if that makes a difference.
> 
> ...


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## ivann14 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey @shawnsheridan, 

My first post on the forum  I just got a 2013 320xi and I have a few questions about 6NH/6NS/HU_NBT options as I do not have enhanced Bluetooth in my car (but I would like to as I very often used to stream music/Google Maps in my old car). 

I am just wondering if I should post the questions here, or I can contact you via PM to not clog this thread as I am still a noob when it comes to coding. 

Thank you!


----------



## ivann14 (Dec 20, 2017)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivann14 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan,
> 
> My first post on the forum  I just got a 2013 320xi and I have a few questions about 6NH/6NS/HU_NBT options as I do not have enhanced Bluetooth in my car (but I would like to as I very often used to stream music/Google Maps in my old car).
> 
> ...


Either is fine, but I cant imagine you asking anything that as not already been covered here in this thread.


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi, 
I ordered a new 225xe little less than a year ago. I discussed voice control with the car salesmen I thought I needed the enhanced bluetooth option for that (is a package with snap-in adapter bluetooth for 3th phone, and voice control, costed about 500€ as option) Salesman assured me voice control was present on the navigation plus I selected... I received the car, have the voice control button on the steering wheel... but it does not do anything. After contacting the tech guys, he had to admit it was not present, and I indeed needed the 500€ option... 
If you think BMW looks responsibility for its faults, think again: I was informed it was not present, and could not be fixed. No sorry, no proposal, nothing. 

So I looked around a bit, and understand that I have ENTRYNAV and not the "decent" professional, I thought it would be. I had the navi pro on my E91 with voice control before. 

Now the question is: being stuck with this "old" unit... What are my options on coding? Can I add voice control and/or enhanced bluetooth? Or is it a no-go for me? 

What is really annoying: I wanted apple car play as well. But was "not yet" available for F45... 2 weeks after I took delivery, it was on the option list. What they did was upgrade the HU hardware on the go... Not in combination with an LCI or new model as they normally would... So if I had ordered 3 weeks later.... I would have had a recent HU unit 

Anyway: I'm very disappointed in BMW for this... I have almost every option on the list (except 3: enhanced bluetooth/snap in because salesman assured me it was not needed and only nice if I would use more than one phone connected, the tables for the back seat and the CD player which costed 150€ more as an option. And who uses CD's nowadays if you have Spotify? I do have the Harman Kardon sound upgrade, don't know if that add's hardware and thus coding possibility's? 

I'm quite new to the coding stuff, but if it could help... 
I do understand that IF I ever order a new BMW again, I can leave a lot of expensive options (options where almost 1/3th of the overall cost!) away and just code my way thru to get them? Like DBA, which was a 300€ option, should be standard on the HU, and just be coded? Also I assume my CD player hardware is present, only the opening in the front is not? How ridiculous is that?! 

Anyway, I would really appreciate some insights in what I can do with coding regarding voice control on the ENTRY unit... Thanks!


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

I have found this document about tech specs of the ENTRY HU 

I see no specific optional hardware for bluetooth? Or the voice control? 
I do see the "standard" CD player which was an option I did not get... :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timmeketim said:


> I have found this document about tech specs of the ENTRY HU
> 
> I see no specific optional hardware for bluetooth? Or the voice control?
> I do see the "standard" CD player which was an option I did not get... :rofl:


PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## macsit (Jul 23, 2017)

timmeketim said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I looked around a bit, and understand that I have ENTRYNAV and not the "decent" professional, I thought it would be. I had the navi pro on my E91 with voice control before.
> 
> Now the question is: being stuck with this "old" unit... What are my options on coding? Can I add voice control and/or enhanced bluetooth? Or is it a no-go for me?


If you really have ENTRYNAV answer is yes for the enhanced bluetooth, I did it on mine. Regarding voice control I don't know but I think you need pricey FCS codes from BMW.


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

macsit said:


> If you really have ENTRYNAV answer is yes for the enhanced bluetooth, I did it on mine. Regarding voice control I don't know but I think you need pricey FCS codes from BMW.


If my info is correct those FSC codes are also obtainable online, where prices are a lot lower. 
But if I'm sure that it is codable, and I only need an FSC code, I will confront my dealer with that, and ask to give me the code, free of charge, since his salesman told me I didn't need the option to have it working.

Also I don't understand that the voice control button is actually on my steering wheel... If I hold it 2 seconds it activates SIRI on my iPhone if it's connected. Otherwise it doesn't do anything...


----------



## macsit (Jul 23, 2017)

timmeketim said:


> If my info is correct those FSC codes are also obtainable online, where prices are a lot lower.
> But if I'm sure that it is codable, and I only need an FSC code, I will confront my dealer with that, and ask to give me the code, free of charge, since his salesman told me I didn't need the option to have it working.
> 
> Also I don't understand that the voice control button is actually on my steering wheel... If I hold it 2 seconds it activates SIRI on my iPhone if it's connected. Otherwise it doesn't do anything...


Rght, if it's dealer fault and you paid for it, they must supply codes free of charge, but I'm not 100% sure it can be coded, maybe Shawnsheridan can help you. Voice control button is on all wheels, same as old models, maybe for production reasons to not have too much different kind of controls. :dunno:


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

macsit said:


> Voice control button is on all wheels, same as old models, maybe for production reasons to not have too much different kind of controls. :dunno:


Sounds logic... At the other hand, I do not get the idea to make options rather expensive, if they are basically "on board". For example cruise control: It is present, al you need is a button on your steering wheel and a bit of coding. The "option" costs several hundreds... Why not make it "standard" since it is present.

Same for voice control and other head unit options as DAB: if the tuner is present in ALL units, why charge 300 for the "option"?

OK, I know, they need to earn their investments and make a bit of profit. But If I took the "base" version for 40K, I would have had more or less the same hardware than the current version of 50K. So I could rather buy the base, and select only the options that add hardware, and code the rest... I don't get the logic in that. Why not sell your car for 5K more with "options" activated as standard. People would have a nice car, and you make 5K more on most cars, only the few idiots like me who order a full option car would pay a little less.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ENTRYNAV can be code for 6NS Enhanced Bluetooth. As far as i know, Sir1 is only possible with NBT, not ENTRYNAV,

For Voice Control, you need a C7 FSC Code and Coding. It is unlikely your dealer will do anything about this. They can only make official retrofits, and I don't think this is offered as one. That said, it can be done outside BMW, PM sent.


----------



## macsit (Jul 23, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> As far as i know, Sir1 is only possible with NBT, not ENTRYNAV,


Don't understand what you mean, he said SIRI IS activated on the phone if you long press the button, same on my android device, are there different SIRI function that can be activated?



shawnsheridan said:


> For Voice Control, you need a C7 FSC Code and Coding.............
> That said, it can be done outside BMW, PM sent.


Good to know, can you please PM me info about? I could be interested in it, thanks.


----------



## timmeketim (Jan 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/F82H4BotMUE

Here I use my voice control button, activating SIRI over the ENTRYNAV unit


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macsit said:


> ...Good to know, can you please PM me info about? I could be interested in it, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Giotto1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, I'm running into an issue here. I don't have the option to connect via vin for some reason. I'm doing this on a BMW 328i and my computer is connecting to the car just fine with the Enet cable I bought. Any help?


----------



## darkskies (Jan 9, 2018)

Am I right in thinking that changing 6NH to 6NS is possible without a token, and therefore possible without Launcher Pro?

This is the only change I want to make to my car and although I contacted TokenMaster several days ago to procure a copy of it, I haven't heard back and since the software isnt available anywhere else I'm stuffed.

Can I do anything, or do I have to wait until I can finally get a copy of Launcher Pro? If so, can someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## Giotto1 (Jan 3, 2018)

darkskies said:


> Am I right in thinking that changing 6NH to 6NS is possible without a token, and therefore possible without Launcher Pro?
> 
> This is the only change I want to make to my car and although I contacted TokenMaster several days ago to procure a copy of it, I haven't heard back and since the software isnt available anywhere else I'm stuffed.
> 
> ...


You're right, tokens aren't needed for this. You don't need Launcher Pro, just start e-sys by double clicking it as normal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Giotto1 said:


> Hi, I'm running into an issue here. I don't have the option to connect via vin for some reason. I'm doing this on a BMW 328i and my computer is connecting to the car just fine with the Enet cable I bought. Any help?


You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good and making good contact in OBDII Port 
3) Car must have proper voltage (Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger).
4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)


----------



## darkskies (Jan 9, 2018)

Giotto1 said:


> You're right, tokens aren't needed for this. You don't need Launcher Pro, just start e-sys by double clicking it as normal.


Great thank you! I've just done it and activated Audio Bluetooth!

Now I've just to figure out what other cool stuff I can do. Is there a good place to start with finding out what exactly my own car is capable of having switched on?

Thanks!


----------



## Turmai (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello, I tried to do this on my brothers 2012 BMW F30 318d. He does not have NBT and neither nav. He only has the standard blue tooth and would like enhanced audio. Already tried changing it to 6NS from the standard 6NH but this didnt give the Bluetooth audio option and when i tride to reverse the process and back to 6NH when i tried to code it it wasnt lettting me as the HU_ENTRY Coding option was greyed out. Any idea why this would be greyed out and could someone convirm to what version i should change 6NH to ? Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Turmai said:


> Hello, I tried to do this on my brothers 2012 BMW F30 318d. He does not have NBT and neither nav. He only has the standard blue tooth and would like enhanced audio. Already tried changing it to 6NS from the standard 6NH but this didnt give the Bluetooth audio option and when i tride to reverse the process and back to 6NH when i tried to code it it wasnt lettting me as the HU_ENTRY Coding option was greyed out. Any idea why this would be greyed out and could someone convirm to what version i should change 6NH to ? Regards


Because you broke it. ENTRY Head Unit is incapable of 6NS. If you read Post #7 of this Thread, you would know that:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

I assume ENTRY no longer has CAFD file. You need to Inject CAFD back into ECU and VO Code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired HU-ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU-ENTRY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Turmai (Jan 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Because you broke it. ENTRY Head Unit is incapable of 6NS. If you read Post #7 of this Thread, you would know that:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> ...


I broke it because i did 6NL the first time. So fi use your procedure to fix it and try with 6NS and i should get the enhanced Bluetooth option ?


----------



## Turmai (Jan 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Because you broke it. ENTRY Head Unit is incapable of 6NS. If you read Post #7 of this Thread, you would know that:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7
> 
> ...





Turmai said:


> I broke it because i did 6NL the first time. So fi use your procedure to fix it and try with 6NS and i should get the enhanced Bluetooth option ?


Sorry for my last comment. I should change mine to 6NK since i only have the ENTRY. Correct ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Turmai said:


> I broke it because i did 6NL the first time. So fi use your procedure to fix it and try with 6NS and i should get the enhanced Bluetooth option ?


If 6NL broke it, you would never have been able to code it for 6NS. And no. as I already explained, ENTRY is incapable of 6NS.

Does car have standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA), which is a prerequisite for coding EBT with ENTRY Head Unit? If not, than it is game over, as you can't code EBT.


----------



## Turmai (Jan 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> If 6NL broke it, you would never have been able to code it for 6NS. And no. as I already explained, ENTRY is incapable of 6NS.
> 
> Does car have standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA), which is a prerequisite for coding EBT with ENTRY Head Unit? If not, than it is game over, as you can't code EBT.


No, doesnt have CMB_Media. only ENTRY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Turmai said:


> No, doesnt have CMB_Media. only ENTRY


Then it is game over. You cannot code it for EBT, and attempting to do so will just blow out CAFD as you already experienced.


----------



## ceh215 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Shawn, hoping for your help. I have a 2014 F10 520d LCI that has the following features on its VIN:

S4URA Ambient interior lighting
S508A Park Distance Control (PDC)
S534A Automatic air conditioning
S575A Supplementary 12V sockets
S5A1A LED Fog lights
S676A HiFi speaker system
S699A Area-Code 3 for DVD
S6VBA Control for Infotainment
S825A Radio control Oceania
S845A Acoustic belt warning
S850A Dummy-SALAPA
S853A Language version English
S861A Data record without EOBD
S880A On-board vehicle literature English
S8KMA Oil serv. interval 12,000 km/12 months
S8S3A Automatic locking when driving off
S8TNA Daytime run.lights adjus.via light menu
S925A Dummy-SALAPA
S1CCA Auto start/stop function
S1CDA Brake Energy Regeneration
S4ATA Interior trim finishers black high-gloss
S4U2A Driving experience switch incl. ECO PRO
S548A Kilometer-calibrated speedometer
S6NHA Hands-free with USB interface

I have consulted a professional coding site and after they analyzed my VIN they said they could not enable Enhanced Bluetooth. Should I even try to do it myself or is there something you can see from my VIN details that already tells you my car in not capable of EBT? Also could you point me where I can download the latest ESys and PZD data files for my model? Thanks much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ceh215 said:


> Hi Shawn, hoping for your help. I have a 2014 F10 520d LCI that has the following features on its VIN:
> ...
> I have consulted a professional coding site and after they analyzed my VIN they said they could not enable Enhanced Bluetooth. Should I even try to do it myself or is there something you can see from my VIN details that already tells you my car in not capable of EBT? Also could you point me where I can download the latest ESys and PZD data files for my model? Thanks much.


If they said not possible, then it is likely not possible. What Head Unit do you have, and do you have a Stand Alone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) or not?


----------



## ceh215 (Feb 13, 2018)

Actually if you could show me where to download the Esys software and associated data file I can go ahead and check. I'm still hoping they couldn't do the edit remotely but that it is doable on site, if that situation even makes sense. Thanks again.


----------



## Bamin (Feb 14, 2018)

HI, I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone can help me please.
I have a BMW F10 2010 model. I have Bluetooth phone feature but not BT Streaming.
I want to enable it. plugged in a laptop yesterday and used esys to have a look. I dont have 6NH instead I have 6NF. what code should I change my one to enable BT streaming?

thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ceh215 said:


> Actually if you could show me where to download the Esys software and associated data file I can go ahead and check. I'm still hoping they couldn't do the edit remotely but that it is doable on site, if that situation even makes sense. Thanks again.


Self-service:

:google:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333

*Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets:*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983245


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bamin said:


> HI, I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone can help me please.
> I have a BMW F10 2010 model. I have Bluetooth phone feature but not BT Streaming.
> I want to enable it. plugged in a laptop yesterday and used esys to have a look. I dont have 6NH instead I have 6NF. what code should I change my one to enable BT streaming?
> 
> thanks in advance.


6NF is Base plate, and has nothing to do with it. I suspect your 2010 F10 was built prior to 0910, and as such you have older MULF Module, which is incapable of A2DP Bluetooth Streaming Protocol (BTAS). For BTAS< you must have newer Combox (CMB_MEDIA) Module, Option 6VC, which replaced MULF Module.


----------



## ceh215 (Feb 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> ceh215 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually if you could show me where to download the Esys software and associated data file I can go ahead and check. I'm still hoping they couldn't do the edit remotely but that it is doable on site, if that situation even makes sense. Thanks again.
> ...


Thanks appreciate it!


----------



## ceh215 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Scotched in Step 1*

Hi Shawn, I connected my computer to the car and after making sure my antivirus and firewall were disabled I tried to press the connect button on Esys.










I'm drawing a blank target box. The VIN is showing up in the connect via VIN option at the bottom though. I've tried restarting the computer and Esys itself. Do I have a bad cable? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ceh215 said:


> Hi Shawn, I connected my computer to the car and after making sure my antivirus and firewall were disabled I tried to press the connect button on Esys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## ceh215 (Feb 13, 2018)

I deleted and reinstalled the data file and it started working. Thanks Shawn.

Now that I'm up and running, I discovered I only have HU_CHAMP2 without CMB_MEDIA so I guess that puts a kibosh on my EBT dreams. Actually I have very few ECU's to work with which leads me to another question, I looked up codes on the BMW coding database and found some that I want to try. However on the database they are specified for other chassis types. Would it be safe to try them on my f10 assuming the requisite ECU's and modules are present? Thanks again


----------



## MarSchwar (Mar 30, 2018)

*Office and Enhanced Bluetooth 6NS coding?*



shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Perhaps someone can help me. I made some changes with FDL coding to get Office option, 2 phones, and receive txt messages. Are there any benefits to do VO coding to get 6NS option active?


----------



## traian1 (Nov 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


I have the HU_ENTRY, i tried changing to change my 6NH to 6NK and 6NL but neither works. Both give an error, and changes my language to German. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?

It's a 2012 320i F30. I don't have the CMB_MEDIA option.

Changing it back to N6H works and brings back the correct language but without the enhanced BT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

traian1 said:


> I have the HU_ENTRY, i tried changing to change my 6NH to 6NK and 6NL but neither works. Both give an error, and changes my language to German. Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> It's a 2012 320i F30. I don't have the CMB_MEDIA option.
> 
> Changing it back to N6H works and brings back the correct language but without the enhanced BT.


If you have ENTRY Head Unit without Comnbox (CMB_MEDIA) you CANNOT code car for EBT.


----------



## slipx (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a 2018 F30 with idrive 6 (NBT2 HU) that came with 609 and 6NH. I VO coded 6NW and now have office functions but I cant see where I can add a 2nd phone. Looked under mobile devices. Even tried 6NS which also works but cant see any difference. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bimmerbeast101 (Jun 7, 2018)

So everytine I connect the obd port to my car and it is a obd to enet cable. Every time I open the app and try to connect it won***8217;t let me. I chose connect via vin and it sees my car but it just won***8217;t let me connect. My car is on but the engine isn***8217;t running. So I don***8217;t see why it wouldent connect. I have wven tried it with the engine running


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

if the car e90 2008 (CIC) has this option:


```
S609A Navigation system Professional
S612A BMW Assist
S614A Internet, preparations
S615A Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online
S620A Voice control
S633A Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S6AAA BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Control for Teleservices
S6FLA USB/Audio interface
S7SPA Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
```
shall I add 6NL to VO and code the CIC unit to enable BT streaming (Audio) in CD/Multimedia? (ofcourse with NCS expert)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> if the car e90 325i 2008 (CIC) has this option:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Only if you already retrofitted a Combox, as you are not getting Enhance Bluetooth without one, and an 2008 E90 would have MULF from factory, not Combox.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

So MULF doesnt support BT streaming?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> So MULF doesnt support BT streaming?


MULF has no support for A2DP Protocol, so no Bluetooth Streaming.


----------



## Spansfelder (Jun 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Would that also work for an e84?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spansfelder said:


> Would that also work for an e84?


Yes, so long as E84 has Combox, then you can use 6NK/6NL.


----------



## Spansfelder (Jun 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, so long as E84 has Combox, then you can use 6NK/6NL.


Thanks Shawn! :thumbup:


----------



## jwb1987 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi,

I started reading this from the beginning, (I got to about page 10) and so far I am of the understanding:

- I have a combox









- I have a HU_CHAMP head unit
mdecoder.com/decode/f692254

- I need to order an ENET ODB2 cable such as this one
amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K0RCY9S

- I need to install E-SYS software onto a Windows machine or use a virtual machine from a Mac?

- I need to follow the instructions from post #7 pdf carefully

- Change the FA from 6NS to 6NL
- VO Code the HU_CHAMP
- VO Code the CMB_MEDIA

- I can expect to enable bluetooth enhanced audio, but won't expect to see any artwork

Am I on the right lines?

If so could I be sent a PM with the details on software?

Thank you for the information posted here.

Jon


----------



## jwb1987 (Jul 19, 2018)

(Delete duplicate post)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwb1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started reading this from the beginning, (I got to about page 10) and so far I am of the understanding:
> 
> ...


Yes, although it is form 6NH (not 6NS) to 6NL. PM sent.


----------



## amitgosewade (Jul 14, 2018)

I tried coding in my f30 N messed up my svt file. didn***8217;t take any backup ..now I see less menu options on my I drive .. can any one assist?


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

*How to code 6NS via FDL coding*

Hi. I have been a bit concerned with VO coding Enhanced Bluetooth on my HU_EntryNav2 2018 BMW F30, it has ConnectedDrive and BMW assist, and it seemed difficult to know if it is 6NS/6NW or something else, that needed to be coded instead of 6NH.

So to make sure that I did not ruin anything, I decided to try with FDL coding only.

Here is how I did it..

I used TokenMasters NCD / CAFD tool to see which effect each VO has on CAFD files, and looked at the difference each option (6NS/6NW etc.) would have, and then compared them to the 6NH I already had.

Each setting from 6NS that was the same, I removed from my text documents maintained manually in Notepad(I had one with 6NH and one with 6NS). That gave me a list to begin with, with the new settings 6NS would change that was not a part of 6NH.

Every of these settings, I looked at in E-sys with the FDL editor loaded with my cars HU_ENTRYNAV2, and every setting that was the same as the the 6NS, I also removed from my text file.

That gave me a small list of settings to change, to enable the Enhanced Bluetooth in my car.

HMI 3000 > OFFICE_MENUS_ACTIVE = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > AUDIO_NOTES_EIN_AUS = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > BLUETOOTH_2ND_HFP = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > CONTACT_BOOK_PICTURES = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > EMAIL_EIN_AUS = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > MACRO_PIM = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > PIM_BILDER_EIN_AUS = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > PIM_NEW_ELEMENT_AUDIO_NOTE = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > PIM_NEW_ELEMENT_VOICE_EMAIL = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > SMS_EIN_AUS = aktiv 
TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE 3003 > TWO_PHONES_PARALLEL = aktiv

All of these were set to Aktiv in my HU_ENTRYNAV2, instead of nicht_aktiv. And then I FDL coded the HU.

And viola, I now have Enhanced Bluetooth with Texts/Contact Pictures and second phone pairing.

The AUDIO_NOTES (Voice Memo), seems not to work though. The menu is there, and I can add a new Memo, it is recording, but I cannot play it back.

Email does not work with my iPhone 7 also, that I need to investigate, but Texts and Contact pictures work just fine, as do the pairing of a second phone.

I need to look a bit more into the settings.

I know this is more work than just VO coding with new FA, but I like to be sure about what I change. This way for instance, I could keep the 1 Microphone setting, instead if VO coding that would cause errors for the missing 2'nd Microphone I do not have.

6NS/6NW would also mess with the USB settings, and when I compared these settings to the ones I had now, it looked like it would disable the USB1 port, but maybe it just switches internally to just enabling both USB's automatically. This I do not know. But for now, I am certain that my Hardware in my car, still is recognised as before.

I will probably add the second USB in the glovebox, and at that point need to FDL that also.

Just another way of doing EBT, a more complex method for sure, but also a method with more control now my car is missing some additional HW

/Weebyx


----------



## Eraaz (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, i will receive my F20 from 10/2012 soon, is there a way to know if I got the combox before I got the car ?
I got the options : 0606 and 06NH.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eraaz said:


> Hi everyone, i will receive my F20 from 10/2012 soon, is there a way to know if I got the combox before I got the car ?
> I got the options : 0606 and 06NH.
> Thanks.


Since you have 606 Business Navigation, you should have Combox.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eraaz said:


> Thank you for the fast answer, and I will need 6NS/6NL/6NK ?


It depends on what Head Unit you have. 606 Business Nav can CIC-MID, CHAMP2, or ENTRYNAV. I have no idea what your build will come with. You need to deal with this after it arrives, and not speculate and try and figure it out before you even have car.


----------



## Eraaz (Jul 24, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> It depends on what Head Unit you have. 606 Business Nav can CIC-MID, CHAMP2, or ENTRYNAV. I have no idea what your build will come with. You need to deal with this after it arrives, and not speculate and try and figure it out before you even have car.


Got it, I will come back when I get the car.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eraaz said:


> Got it, I will come back when I get the car.
> Thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## DrJiimbo (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

So, I've read every post since the first, and also from other forums (it's not so easy for my, French are really bad in English...). 
I've got a 2013 BMW 1Series F21. I'm pretty sure I've seen a combox in the back of my car. According to the VIN decoder, I've got a Navigation System Professional, and a Business Package. 

From what I've read, I assume my unit is working on 6NH (Bluetooth only for call, but no BT streaming). 

I've got a USB-ODB2 cable and E-SYS working with Windows on my Macbook. 

For what I understood, I could update my unit to 6NK or 6NS. For that, I have to code the FA, the combox. How to know if I'm on CIC or CHAMP ?

Many thanks for your help ! 

Best regards, from Paris with love !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DrJiimbo said:


> ..For what I understood, I could update my unit to 6NK or 6NS. For that, I have to code the FA, the combox. How to know if I'm on CIC or CHAMP ?
> 
> Many thanks for your help !
> 
> Best regards, from Paris with love !


Read ECU list, and check Head Unit name, or PM me your VIN and I'll tell you.


----------



## jwb1987 (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm struggling here to get the software installed and configured.

I followed the instructions on a Windows 7 machine, and everything got setup as per the instructions, but when I double clicked Launcher, nothing. Nothing opened up. I right click the icon and "run as administrator" and I get a confirmation box to allow the software to make changes, click yes, but nothing. Nothing opens up. So following the instructions, I get to number 9 and then no further.

As it is an old laptop that hasn't been used for some time, there could be many things wrong with the system.

So I downloaded VirtualBox and Windows 10 so that I could try again on a clean setup on my Mac. I got the OS installed, and started again on the instructions. Unfortunately, Launcher won't install as it says "E-Sys Launcher Premium cannot be installed on systems running on virtual machines."

I've tried to read up on the subject, but it seems there is a huge amount of information on different forums, a lot of that being unhelpful comments around the creators response times, different versions of the software, changing dates on systems, donations to charity... all kinds. 

I'm not a garage, I have a single car (F31) that I want to enable enhanced bluetooth, after that I won't use the software again. I'm happy to make donations etc, I just don't know what the latest state of play is?

:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwb1987 said:


> ...I'm not a garage, I have a single car (F31) that I want to enable enhanced bluetooth, after that I won't use the software again. I'm happy to make donations etc, I just don't know what the latest state of play is?
> 
> :dunno:


For EBT, it is VO Coded, not FDL Coded, so E-sys Launcher is not even needed.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why are you coding EBT in HUN_BT2? What specific function are you trying to add?


Trying to get BT Album artwork


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buggydrvr said:


> Trying to get BT Album artwork


In HU_NBT2, FDL Code the following:

ENT_BTAS_BROWSING = aktiv
ENT_BTAS_IAP = aktiv
ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv
ENT_BTAS_METADATA = aktiv


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> In HU_NBT2, FDL Code the following:
> 
> ENT_BTAS_BROWSING = aktiv
> ENT_BTAS_IAP = aktiv
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Is 6NL or 6NS correct for FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buggydrvr said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Is 6NL or 6NS correct for FA?


Not for NBT2.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not for NBT2.


OK thanks for confirming, what would be correct for FA then?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buggydrvr said:


> OK thanks for confirming, what would be correct for FA then?


FDL Code it as I wrote. If you insist of VO Coding, check Build Sheet for your car and see what other Bluetooth Option Codes were offered in your build.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code it as I wrote. If you insist of VO Coding, check Build Sheet for your car and see what other Bluetooth Option Codes were offered in your build.


OK. only reason I was VO coding was because I was following your post that i originally replied to..

I have my build sheet but I'm not sure which option codes pertain to Bluetooth, below are a few that may...

S609A
S645A
S6AEA
S6NHA
S6CPA
S6APA
S6AKA
S688A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buggydrvr said:


> OK. only reason I was VO coding was because I was following your post that i originally replied to..
> 
> I have my build sheet but I'm not sure which option codes pertain to Bluetooth, below are a few that may...
> 
> ...


Understood, but original post is not applicable for NBT2.

Only BT Option above is 6NH Basic Bluetooth. I was not referring to your actual As-Built Sheet, rather I was referring to the build sheet with all possible Option Codes.

6NW Wireless Charging replaced 6NS, but you do not have Wireless Charging, which is why I am telling you to FDL Code BTAS functions and not VO Code them.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Understood, but original post is not applicable for NBT2.
> 
> Only BT Option above is 6NH Basic Bluetooth. I was not referring to your actual As-Built Sheet, rather I was referring to the build sheet with all possible Option Codes.
> 
> 6NW Wireless Charging replaced 6NS, but you do not have Wireless Charging, which is why I am telling you to FDL Code BTAS functions and not VO Code them.


Ok, appreicate your help. I FDL coded as you said but it didn't work. Any other suggestions? Also curious if i can enable office, which from what i read, i believe is possible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buggydrvr said:


> Ok, appreicate your help. I FDL coded as you said but it didn't work. Any other suggestions? Also curious if i can enable office, which from what i read, i believe is possible.


No. FDL Coding should have worked, assuming the Streaming Source is actually transmitting the Album Art Data.


----------



## buggydrvr (Jan 16, 2019)

Hmm, maybe not, I've been trying with Amazon music on an Android device running Pie. I'll try another streaming app.


----------



## ryf_88 (Mar 5, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187
> ​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> ...


Hi Shawn,

I am pretty sure I followed your instructions completely, but when coding it goes through the process and I get cafd_00000ded.caf... Not executable. Any idea what could be causing the issue I am using E-sys 3.27 with psdzdata 4.15.31. I have tried detect CAF for SWE and still run into and still get the not executable error. Any help you can give would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ryf_88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am pretty sure I followed your instructions completely, but when coding it goes through the process and I get cafd_00000ded.caf... Not executable. Any idea what could be causing the issue I am using E-sys 3.27 with psdzdata 4.15.31. I have tried detect CAF for SWE and still run into and still get the not executable error. Any help you can give would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


You have NBT2, and 6NS is not applicable for all NBT2. In newer NBT2, EBT is part of 6NW wireless Charging.


----------



## ryf_88 (Mar 5, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have NBT2, and 6NS is not applicable for all NBT2. In newer NBT2, EBT is part of 6NW wireless Charging.


My vehicle is the X3 2015 (F25), I believe I am just using the NBT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ryf_88 said:


> My vehicle is the X3 2015 (F25), I believe I am just using the NBT.


Yes, that would be NBT. If 6NS should work. Did you remove 6NH before adding 6NS? Did you make any other FA Changes? Was motor running when VO Coding?


----------



## ryf_88 (Mar 5, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> ryf_88 said:
> 
> 
> > My vehicle is the X3 2015 (F25), I believe I am just using the NBT.
> ...


Ah got it! Working now thanks so much! I used 6NS I had it set to 6NK I believe.

Thanks again!


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

*6NH to 6NS*

Hi,

My istep version is F010-13-07-506 (manufactured in November 2013). I have CHAMP2 screen with 6 pins LVDS port and Salapa element has only 6NH. Only hands-free calling is possible now. I don't know whether I have COMBOX or not. So is it possible to have enhanced bluetooth by VO coding (replacing 6NH to 6NS) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike poggue said:


> Hi,
> 
> My istep version is F010-13-07-506 (manufactured in November 2013). I have CHAMP2 screen with 6 pins LVDS port and Salapa element has only 6NH. Only hands-free calling is possible now. I don't know whether I have COMBOX or not. So is it possible to have enhanced bluetooth by VO coding (replacing 6NH to 6NS) ?


No one can say without knowing if you have Combox. Check Boot for Physical Presence of Combox, or Read SVT with E-Sys, and see if CMB_MEDIA module is present.


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No one can say without knowing if you have Combox. Check Boot for Physical Presence of Combox, or Read SVT with E-Sys, and see if CMB_MEDIA module is present.


E-sys shows no CMB_MEDIA. It has only HU_CHAMP2. Bad news I think !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike poggue said:


> E-sys shows no CMB_MEDIA. It has only HU_CHAMP2. Bad news I think !!!


Correct. You cannot code EBT.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

@shawnsheridan first just want to say a huge thanks as you helped me code my 2014 F22 back in 2014! You are a huge asset to this community!

I recently picked up a used 2014 F22 and noticed that it has a newer I-Step than the E-Sys/PSdZDATA that I have. The car currently has F020-16-11-502. I am using E-Sys v3.26.1 with PSdZDATA v.54.2 (from December 2014). If I understand correctly, the latest PSdZDATA files (v4.16.32) are not compatible my v3.26.1 E-Sys. Is it possible to download an earlier version of PSdZDATA that covers the F020-16-11-502 I-Step that I need and works with my v3.26.1 E-Sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roup1 said:


> @shawnsheridan first just want to say a huge thanks as you helped me code my 2014 F22 back in 2014! You are a huge asset to this community!
> 
> I recently picked up a used 2014 F22 and noticed that it has a newer I-Step than the E-Sys/PSdZDATA that I have. The car currently has F020-16-11-502. I am using E-Sys v3.26.1 with PSdZDATA v.54.2 (from December 2014). If I understand correctly, the latest PSdZDATA files (v4.16.32) are not compatible my v3.26.1 E-Sys. Is it possible to download an earlier version of PSdZDATA that covers the F020-16-11-502 I-Step that I need and works with my v3.26.1 E-Sys?


Just update to latest everything. PM sent.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just update to latest everything. PM sent.


Thanks! I updated to all the latest software and was able to add EBT - Change FA from 6NH to 6NS and then VO Code Head Unit (HU_ENTRY) and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA). I now have have audio streaming and Office/messages

Thanks again!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roup1 said:


> Thanks! I updated to all the latest software and was able to add EBT - Change FA from 6NH to 6NS and then VO Code Head Unit (HU_ENTRY) and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA). I now have have audio streaming and Office/messages
> 
> Thanks again!!


:thumbup:


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

*Questions about coding enhanced bluetooth*

Hi Guys,

I would like to code enhanced bleutooth in my BMW, however I probably do not have Combox in my car - cannot see magic box in the trunk. Can I code it anyway without Combox?

How do I know how to change SALAPA Element? From 6NH to 6NS or maybe different?

My VIN is WBA3Y31020D346739


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to code enhanced bleutooth in my BMW, however I probably do not have Combox in my car - cannot see magic box in the trunk. Can I code it anyway without Combox?
> 
> ...


You have NBT with integrated Combox functions. Use 6NS.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks Shawn,

It went flawlessly, I have found 6NH and replaced with 6NS and then I did coding only for HU_NBT as I do not have entry like CMB_MEDIA.

Also I would like to do enhanced bluetooth for one more car, also F30. VIN is here:
WBA3D11030F393718

What about combox? Again 6NH to 6NS? Or maybe not possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> It went flawlessly, I have found 6NH and replaced with 6NS and then I did coding only for HU_NBT as I do not have entry like CMB_MEDIA.
> 
> ...


No. VIN F393718 has CHAMP2 Head Unit, so it must have an External Combox (CMB_MEDIA), and then you can code it for 6NK/6NL.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

So I should code two components:
- HU_CHAMP
- CMB_MEDIA

Right?

What if I have no CMB_MEDIA entry on the list of SVT components? Then it is not possible to to this improvement in this particular car?

Also how do I know if I should change 6NH to 6NK or to 6NL ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> So I should code two components:
> - HU_CHAMP
> - CMB_MEDIA
> 
> ...


Yes, VO Code HU_CHAMP and CMB_MEDIA with 6NK.

If car has HU_CHAMP but no CMB_MEDIA, then you cannot have Enhanced Bluetooth.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it possible to code EBT in this car C723607? It's an F10 2010, but I do not see 6NH when checking VIN options.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi,

same question here, I am wondering if it is possible to code enhanced bluetooth in this F15:


Options for multimedia:
609,610,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6NR.

It has HU_NBT.

No 6NH option. Should I then simply add 6NS instead of changing 6NH to 6NS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Hi,
> 
> same question here, I am wondering if it is possible to code enhanced bluetooth in this F15:
> 
> ...


Yes. Just add 6NS and VO Code NBT.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Is it necessary to save FA in the car?

Or it is possible to modify FA and save only on computer and then use it to code HU_NBT but do not save it in car via VCM tab?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Is it necessary to save FA in the car?
> 
> Or it is possible to modify FA and save only on computer and then use it to code HU_NBT but do not save it in car via VCM tab?


You just need to have it in the currently activated FA for Coding. It is not necessary to be in FA stored in car VCM.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi,

can enhanced bluetooth be done in CIC navi, F30 from 2012? 

I suppose COMBOX is needed if it is not NBT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Hi,
> 
> can enhanced bluetooth be done in CIC navi, F30 from 2012?
> 
> I suppose COMBOX is needed if it is not NBT?


Yes, Combox is needed. PM me the short VIN (last 7) and I'll advise.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

PM sent.


----------



## TN89A (May 26, 2019)

Hi,
I have a 2019 F21 arriving in a couple of weeks - would this method work for me for enhanced Bluetooth or do I need to change 6NH to 6NW (wireless charging) to enable it? Have done some digging but not 100% sure. Thanks!


----------



## szmyciu321 (May 18, 2019)

Hello I have BMW f07 and I wanna add combox becouse I dont have enhanced bt, and I dont know what combox I need buy any help will be good ***x1f642;
My Vin is C220114

Prod date 2009-09-08

S609A***8194;Navigation system Professional
S612A***8194;BMW Assist
S615A***8194;Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A***8194;BMW Online
S620A***8194;Voice control
S633A***8194;Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S698A***8194;Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA***8194;BMW TeleServices
S6ABA***8194;Control for Teleservices
S6FLA***8194;USB/Audio interface


----------



## Cristian_uk (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello , guys I have some issues with my hu_nbt basically after coding 6ns on vo I***8217;ve got all the features like office , 2 phones etc and all are working fine but for some reason I***8217;ve lost the album cover art when connected trough bt and also full album browsing it is not working, can anyone tell me what to do in order to get them to work? Many thanks in advance


----------



## GeorgePopa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi, guys, I am new to Bmw and new to coding . My car is a114d sport 13 plates, i tried to change 6NH to 6NS , i ve done it , but something went wrong and the Telephone option and Media option disappear from my car menu at all. I followed all the steps to change back 6NS to 6NH after that, at least to have telephone option back but with no luck. The Code option on the HU unit is disabled(grey), the Cafd files are not there anymore..
Any help will be must appreciated, thank you


----------



## Leachieboy (Jul 27, 2019)

I have a 125i with 6NS but I want the apps. How can I do this?


----------



## timjohnstone (Jul 30, 2019)

GeorgePopa said:


> Hi, guys, I am new to Bmw and new to coding . My car is a114d sport 13 plates, i tried to change 6NH to 6NS , i ve done it , but something went wrong and the Telephone option and Media option disappear from my car menu at all. I followed all the steps to change back 6NS to 6NH after that, at least to have telephone option back but with no luck. The Code option on the HU unit is disabled(grey), the Cafd files are not there anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position. Does anyone have any advice for this? (Please)


----------



## fpm79w (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi all,

My car is an LCI F36 built in July 2017 (iDrive 6) with *6NH* (Hands-free Facility W. Usb Interfac) and *609* (Navigation System Professional).
I already had voice control, bluetooth streaming (and Spotify), calendar and a kind of email connection, but not really "Office" options.

Since it was so simple I FA changed 6NH to *6NS* and VO coded *HU_NBT2*, but nothing happens.:dunno:

Any idea of what I am missing?


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

fpm79w said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My car is an LCI F36 built in July 2017 (iDrive 6) with *6NH* (Hands-free Facility W. Usb Interfac) and *609* (Navigation System Professional).
> I already had voice control, bluetooth streaming (and Spotify), calendar and a kind of email connection, but not really "Office" options.
> ...


There is no "Office" menu in IDrive6. Also, if you have an iPhone, not much is supported other than phonecontacts can show an image.

If you go into "Manage mobile devices", you can press settings, and see if you have "Office" and "contact images" available as selection.

6NS will also allow a 2'nd phone to be paired with bluetooth, that menu is also available under "Manage mobile devices"

/Weebyx


----------



## fpm79w (Nov 22, 2017)

weebyx said:


> There is no "Office" menu in IDrive6. Also, if you have an iPhone, not much is supported other than phonecontacts can show an image.
> 
> If you go into "Manage mobile devices", you can press settings, and see if you have "Office" and "contact images" available as selection.
> /Weebyx


Thanks @weebyx for the update. I have an Android and no, neither "Office" nor "Contact Images" are available but only:


Phone
Bluetooth Audio
Apps
Loading of contact names for the voice recognition function


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

fpm79w said:


> Thanks @weebyx for the update. I have an Android and no, neither "Office" nor "Contact Images" are available but only:
> 
> 
> Phone
> ...


If you press "option" on your controller, then you will go into a menu where it would say "office" and "Contact images".

Since there are no option for 2'nd phone in your image, I wonder if your HU is actually coded for 6NS. It does not look like it.

Are you sure you had the FA with 6NS active when VO Coding the NBT2 ?

/Weebyx


----------



## fpm79w (Nov 22, 2017)

weebyx said:


> Are you sure you had the FA with 6NS active when VO Coding the NBT2 ?
> /Weebyx


You're right! :thumbup:
I had recorded the coding session and was able to review each of the steps I took. I realized that when I activated VCM and read the FA file I chose the wrong one...


----------



## fpm79w (Nov 22, 2017)

Done!


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

fpm79w said:


> Done!


Great


----------



## Negan (Nov 30, 2019)

fpm79w said:


> Done!


Hi, could you please tell me how you've done it with nbt_evo? Thanks


----------



## Negan (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok done, I've done it and I've office selected. But, exactly what does it add?


----------



## Agreen66 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows what this error means. I was following guide to change FA in F-series. This completed fine. Then following Shawn's part 2.

Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM)

I get the following error when I try and perform the read SVT (VCM). All was going good until this point.

*PSdZ error
Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]*

I-step current is F056-18-03-522

I am using this version of psdzdata, F056_19_07_571_V_004_000_001 - the latest on the list.
esys version - 3.28.1
Car - F46

I assume I have some sort of mis-match, any help appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Agreen66 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows what this error means. I was following guide to to change FA in F-series. This completed fine. Then following Shawn's part 2.
> 
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM)
> ...


Use "Read (ECU)" instead of "Read (VCM)".


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Agreen66 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows what this error means. I was following guide to to change FA in F-series. This completed fine. Then following Shawn's part 2.
> 
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM)
> ...


Try read ECU instead.

/Weebyx


----------



## Agreen66 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Guys, that worked and I could finish coding.

Even thought I have removed all the phones and unpaired etc, I still don't seem to be able to connect two phones at once. I will look on the forums to see if this is a common issue.

Finally, it says to save the CAFD files etc. Do I do this locally on the laptop ?

Anyway, thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Agreen66 (Jun 6, 2017)

Agreen66 said:


> Thanks Guys, that worked and I could finish coding.
> 
> Even thought I have removed all the phones and unpaired etc, I still don't seem to be able to connect two phones at once. I will look on the forums to see if this is a common issue.
> 
> ...


HI, I see on Shawn's instructions to use other codes if not HU-NBT. Mine was ENTRYNAV, so should I have used 6NS ? I did try the other codes but they failed when I calculated FP. Hence I went for 6NS.

Again, any help appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Agreen66 said:


> HI, I see on Shawn's instructions to use other codes if not HU-NBT. Mine was ENTRYNAV, so should I have used 6NS ? I did try the other codes but they failed when I calculated FP. Hence I went for 6NS.
> 
> Again, any help appreciated.


ENTRYNAV is 6NS.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Have read most of this thread including the key post at the start. I am an IT engineer so the idea of being able to program does not phsase me and I can follow instructions.

I have an '14 F15 X5, if I check the Pro Nav it says NBT and Next Map. I only have basic BT and not BT audio. I believe I will need to check if I have the combox.

But my first step is to buy a cable and then next step the software. Do I just need the ENET cable to my Win laptop? Will that allow me to do everything I might want to do programming wise including this change? There seems to be several options, ISTA D, ISTA P, ISTA+ (Diag plus Programming), OBD, ICOM, and then the software such as ESYS etc.

Cheers for any guidance, Ex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Have read most of this thread including the key post at the start. I am an IT engineer so the idea of being able to program does not phsase me and I can follow instructions.
> 
> I have an '14 F15 X5, if I check the Pro Nav it says NBT and Next Map. I only have basic BT and not BT audio. I believe I will need to check if I have the combox.
> ...


You need just ENET Cable, and E-Sys Coding package.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need just ENET Cable, and E-Sys Coding package.


Awesome, will order up the ENET, please could I get a PM for the package I need to code.

Final q for now, early in this thread there (i.e. back in 2014) is talk about there being problems coding the F15. Did these get sorted with later versions of eSys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Awesome, will order up the ENET, please could I get a PM for the package I need to code.
> 
> Final q for now, early in this thread there (i.e. back in 2014) is talk about there being problems coding the F15. Did these get sorted with later versions of eSys?


PM sent. There are no issues coding any F/I/G car.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

Cable lands tomorrow, thanks for PM.

Did a VIN check, I do not have 6NH apparently, but maybe it does not show here? I will confirm back once I have cable and software hooked up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Cable lands tomorrow, thanks for PM.
> 
> Did a VIN check, I do not have 6NH apparently, but maybe it does not show here? I will confirm back once I have cable and software hooked up.


Right. In your case you would juts add 6NS and apply coding. Nothing to remove from FA.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Right. In your case you would juts add 6NS and apply coding. Nothing to remove from FA.


Being first ever coding I want to be really really sure!!!

These are my steps, I got to 3 and bottled it as wanted to check!

Disable firewall, virus etc on laptop
Car must be running
Do not risk battery dying on laptop during coding

1, Only VO coding, so fire up Esys, NO NEED to use launcher

2, Select target, 4 options:
F025_19_03_550_V004_003_000
F025_19_03_550_V004_003_000 DIRECT
F025_19_03_540_V004_000_000
F025_19_03_540_V004_000_000 DIRECT

I used the top one as not DIRECT and not grey background in E-Sys dropdown!?

3, SALAPA Element
I get this
...,609,654,676,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AN,6AP,6AR,6NR,6UK,...

I add 6NS after 6NR

4, Follow PDF instructions to write FA
Apply, verify FA, calculate FP, Save FA

5, Code car
VCM, Load FA, calculate FP
VCM Master, Write FA FP
Read again and check

6, I assume I need to do your step 2 even though I have NBT and not COMBOX?

"Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL)."

Any other gotchas so I am missing so I don't brick my car!!?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Being first ever coding I want to be really really sure!!!
> 
> These are my steps, I got to 3 and bottled it as wanted to check!
> ...


Your 4. and 5. is actually a combined single Step to Write modified FA to Car VCM.

Your 6. is the "Code Car" Step, and yes, VO Code HU_NBT.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

I had two issues,

1, When VO coding, I activated FA, then clicked Read SVT ... (actual from VCM), this gave me an error popup about ETHERNET which I did not record.

I figured I was supposed to click READ (ECU), and then it went fine, except.

2, One I attempted to CODE HU_NBT with right click "Code", i got this result...


```
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2020/02/01-15:31:03.825
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_015_124] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_015_124] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "22s". [C206]
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
[COLOR="Red"]MCDDiagService id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET 
MCDDiagService id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET 
MCDDiagService id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET 
MCDDiagService id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET 
MCDDiagService id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
MCDDiagService id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET [/COLOR]
MSM update finished. [C216]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: Write target SVT. [C193]
VCM Update: Write FA to backup. [C189]
[COLOR="red"]MCDDiagService id=272649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.vcm.MCD3_WriteFAtoVCMBackup, service=WDBI_FA1 - WriteDataByIdentifier FA Teil 1, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=VCM_BACKUP_ETHERNET 
[] There was an error, please check the log files.VCM Update: finished with error. [C196]

Error in VCM Update:
[] - [Exception - VCM_BACKUP - 40] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_FA1 returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_BACKUP_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

Write FA to the Backup Partner failed. Possibly there is no connection to the Backup Partner. [C097]
job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_FA1 returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_BACKUP_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR
[/COLOR] [433]
Abarbeitung beendet
```
There are quite a few errors. But then at the end it said Deploy finished, 0 errors in the final popup.

I've disconnected and stopped at this point in case I need to fix this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> I had two issues,
> 
> 1, When VO coding, I activated FA, then clicked Read SVT ... (actual from VCM), this gave me an error popup about ETHERNET which I did not record.
> 
> ...


Under E-Sys Options, Uncheck Boxes for "Update VCM"and "Update MSM".

Use Read (ECU), not Read (VCM).

Coding failure is for FA issue. What did you chnage in your FA?


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Under E-Sys Options, Uncheck Boxes for "Update VCM"and "Update MSM".
> 
> Use Read (ECU), not Read (VCM).
> 
> Coding failure is for FA issue. What did you chnage in your FA?


I only added 6NS to FA, no other change.

OK, so I didn't cause any issue then by not checking those boxes??

I have since started the car and seem to have gained Bluetooth streaming, but do you think it should have failed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> I only added 6NS to FA, no other change.
> 
> OK, so I didn't cause any issue then by not checking those boxes??
> 
> I have since started the car and seem to have gained Bluetooth streaming, but do you think it should have failed?


"Update VCM"and "Update MSM" are supposed to be unchecked. Error indicates "Update VCM" was checked.

You should be able to VO Code 6NS without any error. If EBT is working though, I would not worry about it.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

These options are checked on a default install.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> These options are checked on a default install.


Yes. Uncheck them.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

I now have these options.

I tried Bluetooth audio, that kind of works, although as I was selecting albums to play from my phone through search it was not really doing what I asked, just carried on playing the same album but went to next track.

What will office and telephone 2 do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> I now have these options.
> 
> I tried Bluetooth audio, that kind of works, although as I was selecting albums to play from my phone through search it was not really doing what I asked, just carried on playing the same album but went to next track.
> 
> What will office and telephone 2 do?


Looks like its working.

Office should allow Phone Text Messages in iDrive, and Telephone 2 adds support for 2nd paired Phone.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

Is it the case then that bluetooth audio searching can be a bit glitchy?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Is it the case then that bluetooth audio searching can be a bit glitchy?


Not that I know of.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

Is it worth me repeating step 2 with those setting changes or do you think it worked just fine and is more likely they way my music on the phone?

"Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL)."


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exdirectory said:


> Is it worth me repeating step 2 with those setting changes or do you think it worked just fine and is more likely they way my music on the phone?
> 
> "Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL)."


I don't think it will matter. It is coded already.


----------



## exdirectory (Jan 28, 2020)

My concern relates to your earlier comment where you said there was a FA coding error?


----------



## jd_rftr (Sep 14, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why? What would that get you? I assume you already have BTAS (Bluetooth Streaming Audio) as you said 6NS did nothing for you, so what then would 6NK get you that you do not already have and you want?


Sincerelly, IDK 

I was just curios to ee what could be the difference from 6NH to 6NS or 6NK and I thought this would show also the album cover art, now I know that it won't.

Will revert to 6NH and try to do those codings for album art. I do have BTAS but still wanted to see what it looks like to have 2 phones paired same time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jd_rftr said:


> Sincerelly, IDK
> 
> I was just curios to ee what could be the difference from 6NH to 6NS or 6NK and I thought this would show also the album cover art, now I know that it won't.
> 
> Will revert to 6NH and try to do those codings for album art. I do have BTAS but still wanted to see what it looks like to have 2 phones paired same time.


Ok, so use 6NS then. But, just an FYI, car does not have Passenger Microphone.


----------



## jd_rftr (Sep 14, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, so use 6NS then. But, just an FYI, car does not have Passenger Microphone.


I really appreciate your responses! Thank you!


----------



## jd_rftr (Sep 14, 2019)

Well, no changes after coding this: 

HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_BROWSING
HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_IAP
HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART
HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_METADATA

No cover art appeared  

And btw, CDM_GLOBAL_COVER was aktiv, and ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART to.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jd_rftr said:


> Well, no changes after coding this:
> 
> HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_BROWSING
> HU_NBT ENT_BTAS_IAP
> ...


Then not possible,


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Upgrade 6NH to L, K, S?*

Hi guys hope you're doing fine. Due to COVID confinement im giving a chance to Coding 

This is my actual FA:
606 Navigation system Business
645 BMW US Radio
6AC Intelligent emergency call
6AE TeleServices
6AK ConnectedDrive services
6AM Real -Time Traffic Information
6AP Remote Services
6CP Carplay option

I did some research on bimmertech blogs and this is my idrive:

iDrive head unit EntryNav Evo (ENAVEVO)
idrive NBT Evo (the Next Big Thing Evolution) ID5/ID6

So my questions are: 
Im kind of confused what will be te advantages to upgrade 6NH ( what enhanced Bluetooth means) and 
Will be the correct setup L, K, S?
What ECUs will i have to VO code?

Tks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> Hi guys hope you're doing fine. Due to COVID confinement im giving a chance to Coding
> 
> This is my actual FA:
> 606 Navigation system Business
> ...


VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV2 for 6NS. Support of 2nd Paired Phone added. Not much else.


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code HU_ENTRYNAV2 for 6NS. Support of 2nd Paired Phone added. Not much else.


F u c k I thought there was more fun hahaha 
Tks Shwan as usuall you're my code guru :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> F u c k I thought there was more fun hahaha
> Tks Shwan as usuall you're my code guru :thumbup:


Main thing Bluetooth Streaming, and you should already have it from factory.


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

My head unit is NBT, I didn't have 6NH so just added 6NS between 6AP and 6WA (My original SALAPA before coding list in pic) Anyway all worked well, got office, music stream, text, emails etc along with the B7F850 Microphone 2 open circuit error code..I've read that i need to to change HU_NBT Microphone_Number to wert1 but I don't have that listing, I have got Microphone_Position which is set to wert1...Any ideas folks ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MPower Ray said:


> My head unit is NBT, I didn't have 6NH so just added 6NS between 6AP and 6WA (My original SALAPA before coding list in pic) Anyway all worked well, got office, music stream, text, emails etc along with the B7F850 Microphone 2 open circuit error code..I've read that i need to to change HU_NBT Microphone_Number to wert1 but I don't have that listing, I have got Microphone_Position which is set to wert1...Any ideas folks ?


What is name of NBT CAFD?


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is name of NBT CAFD?


Thanks for your help, hope this helps...



Also when I connect I have 2 options for F10, I'm not entirely sure which Im meant to be using however both will generate the ECU lists..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MPower Ray said:


> Thanks for your help, hope this helps...
> 
> Also when I connect I have 2 options for F10, I'm not entirely sure which Im meant to be using however both will generate the ECU lists..


Use bottom (newer) one, without _DIRECT.

CAFD_00000DED_003_015_033 has FDL MICROPHONE_NUMBER:


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use bottom (newer) one, without _DIRECT.
> 
> CAFD_00000DED_003_015_033 has FDL MICROPHONE_NUMBER:


Thank you very much Shawn, I don't know how I managed to miss that :bigpimp: All sorted no error codes now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MPower Ray said:


> Thank you very much Shawn, I don't know how I managed to miss that :bigpimp: All sorted no error codes now


:thumbup:


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Shwan / guys:
How r u? hope doing fine. Another Question:
I was going to make some code in FEM body, but i got this msg. Can you please help me what is going on?

This is only with FEM because i did VO coding on HI_ENTRYNAV2 and FDL code on Kombi whit no problems
Tks


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> Hi Shwan / guys:
> How r u? hope doing fine. Another Question:
> I was going to make some code in FEM body, but i got this msg. Can you please help me what is going on?
> 
> ...


I did some research and i think i pressed another button ( Code instead of Code FDL) And it solves injecting new cad. But i cannot do it, the DETECT CAD is gray and in cannot press it.
Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> I did some research and i think i pressed another button ( Code instead of Code FDL) And it solves injecting new cad. But i cannot do it, the DETECT CAD is gray and in cannot press it.
> Any idea?


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher:


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher:


Understood, is it possible to have new E-sys? I'm using the one you sent me

* NOTE: E-Sys 3.27.1 is the preferred version for Coding.

Tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> Understood, is it possible to have new E-sys? I'm using the one you sent me
> 
> * NOTE: E-Sys 3.27.1 is the preferred version for Coding.
> 
> Tks


E-Sys 3.27.1 remains preferred method for coding. For CAFD Injection and Flashing, you must use E-Sys 3.3x. PM sent.


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

Tks


----------



## cesaroctavio_80 (Aug 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.27.1 remains preferred method for coding. For CAFD Injection and Flashing, you must use E-Sys 3.3x. PM sent.


FEM Fixed and FDL Code Done. You're F... awesome:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cesaroctavio_80 said:


> FEM Fixed and FDL Code Done. You're F... awesome:rofl::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## perikoo (Apr 7, 2020)

*Doubt in the guide*

Hello, 
as it seems possible, I plan to code my NBT unit (F20) to be able to stream music via bluetooth. To do so I will follow the guide that shawnsheridan kindly posted in the post #7 of this thread. 
Regarding this I have a doubt in the step 6, where it says Delete/add FA from the bottom left window. What does this mean exactly? Do I need to click somewhere before click apply changes icon?

Any help would be very welcomed.
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

perikoo said:


> Hello,
> as it seems possible, I plan to code my NBT unit (F20) to be able to stream music via bluetooth. To do so I will follow the guide that shawnsheridan kindly posted in the post #7 of this thread.
> Regarding this I have a doubt in the step 6, where it says Delete/add FA from the bottom left window. What does this mean exactly? Do I need to click somewhere before click apply changes icon?
> 
> ...


Remove 6NH, add 6NS, VO Code HU_NBT:

E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!EgIFAZKb!H12P6g_2pCAFeH-GbDYEjcewfBTz_j4BT5UCMxck1bw


----------



## perikoo (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the prompt reply shawnsheridan.
If i got it right, basically what I have to do in the bottom window is to replace the string 6NH with 6NS. This is it?

Thanks again for your help!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

perikoo said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply shawnsheridan.
> If i got it right, basically what I have to do in the bottom window is to replace the string 6NH with 6NS. This is it?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!:thumbup:


Do as I wrote and follow the Guide I gave you. You must code Head Unit after changing FA.


----------



## perikoo (Apr 7, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do as I wrote and follow the Guide I gave you. You must code Head Unit after changing FA.


Thank you very much shawnsheridan. I did as you wrote step by step and the music plays nicely via the bluetooth. 
One thing I observed is that i lost some of the coding options I had coded in the past, such as remeber the start/stop option, start always in ECO, day lights, etc. Is this normal/expected? Do I just need to code these options again?
One last question, during the bluetooth playback is there any way to show the album covers on the screen?

Again, thank you very much for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

perikoo said:


> Thank you very much shawnsheridan. I did as you wrote step by step and the music plays nicely via the bluetooth.
> One thing I observed is that i lost some of the coding options I had coded in the past, such as remeber the start/stop option, start always in ECO, day lights, etc. Is this normal/expected? Do I just need to code these options again?
> One last question, during the bluetooth playback is there any way to show the album covers on the screen?
> 
> Again, thank you very much for your help!


VO Coding overrides FDL Coding. Go back and make your FDL Codes.

With NBT, you will not have Bluetooth Albumn Art.


----------



## perikoo (Apr 7, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Coding overrides FDL Coding. Go back and make your FDL Codes.
> 
> With NBT, you will not have Bluetooth Albumn Art.


Ok, all clear now. Thank you very very much!


----------



## LucidRain (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know what could be the problem with playlists if you use google music or any other audio player on NBT EVO id5 through bluetooth. I had no such issues on my F11 and F34 with NBT. Now on my F26 with NBT Evo id5 I don't have a playlist but current song and skip back/forward possibility, no filters, no shuffle. Tried several phones and android versions. Same phones work well with old NBT. If i hook up SSD via usb all is ok. AVRCP in phones changed 1.3 - 1.4 - 1.5 -1.6, no luck. Initially I've got f26 (11/2016) with 6NH, then I tried both 6NW and 6NS with same issue. BT updated with last version from bmwupdate.com. BTW screen mirroring works ok.

Any help would be very appreciated. Possibly remote coding or anything else. 
Thanks!


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

*G20 instructions*

I've been reading this thread and lots of others, just want someone to check my understanding of what I need to do to get Enhanced Bluetooth option please....

First, I have G20 with iDrive 7. I can do most things but can't send SMS messages, Bluetooth streaming is limited (only can start music from iPhone, no cover art), and want the 2nd phone option. I DON'T have the wireless charging pad (or NFC) and AFAIK don't have the passenger microphone. (I'd like to retrofit the wireless charging option eventually if I can determine if the wiring is in place?)

So the steps I *think* I need to do are:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Save => Activate FA (VO) => Right-click FA - Calculate FP => Expand FA List on left, to SALAPA-element => add 6NW to bottom left window, and click apply changes icon => calculate FP again => Save FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (MGU?) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).

Am I correct in the above? Is there anything else?

Also is 6NW the right code for me (ie without the wireless charger) or should I use 6NS?

One other concern is that I don't want to wipe out anything set up like WiFi or Connected Music so can I revert completely back if something goes wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> I've been reading this thread and lots of others, just want someone to check my understanding of what I need to do to get Enhanced Bluetooth option please....
> 
> First, I have G20 with iDrive 7. I can do most things but can't send SMS messages, Bluetooth streaming is limited (only can start music from iPhone, no cover art), and want the 2nd phone option. I DON'T have the wireless charging pad (or NFC) and AFAIK don't have the passenger microphone. (I'd like to retrofit the wireless charging option eventually if I can determine if the wiring is in place?)
> 
> ...


Yes. For G20 with MGU Head Unit, I would use 6NW.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. For G20 with MGU Head Unit, I would use 6NW.


Thanks, and will it cause any problems (control messages or errors) because I haven't got the wireless charging pad or, I presume, the 2nd microphone?

Also just to be certain (as I've seen different things in videos/instructions) my step at the end I choose "Code" and not "Code NCD" ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> Thanks, and will it cause any problems (control messages or errors) because I haven't got the wireless charging pad or, I presume, the 2nd microphone?
> 
> Also just to be certain (as I've seen different things in videos/instructions) my step at the end I choose "Code" and not "Code NCD" ?


I'm not going to speculate. Code it and see what you get. 2nd Mic can be FDL Coded out if need be. Process can be reversed if you do not like results.

Yes, Code note Code NCD.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm not going to speculate. Code it and see what you get. 2nd Mic can be FDL Coded out if need be. Process can be reversed if you do not like results.
> 
> Yes, Code note Code NCD.


Great, thanks for your help. I'll give it a go. Fingers crossed my software versions will work nicely.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

OK guys so I failed at the first hurdle more or less....so the process I was trying to follow was...

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Save => Activate FA (VO) => Right-click FA - Calculate FP => Expand FA List on left, to SALAPA-element => add 6NW to bottom left window, and click apply changes icon => calculate FP again => Save FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (MGU?) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).

I connected OK, read and saved the FA but when I got to Activate FO it just seemed to fail. The green bar filled up several times but just kept going. How long does it normally take to Activate FA, seemed pretty quick in vids I've seen. I gave it a good 20 mins or so but think the process was in a wait state. Annoyingly the Cancel button was greyed out and nothing else would work so I had to kill the process in the end.

Any ideas? It's a G20 btw. When I read the FA I chose the last S18A that wasn't Direct.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> OK guys so I failed at the first hurdle more or less....so the process I was trying to follow was...
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Save => Activate FA (VO) => Right-click FA - Calculate FP => Expand FA List on left, to SALAPA-element => add 6NW to bottom left window, and click apply changes icon => calculate FP again => Save FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (MGU?) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).
> 
> ...


It should take about 2 seconds.

Use E-Sys Direct, no Launcher, and run with Admin Rights.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should take about 2 seconds.
> 
> Use E-Sys Direct, no Launcher, and run with Admin Rights.


OK I had another go, with much more success. I think the Admin rights made the difference. Thanks for the tip.

I went through the whole process and managed to code 6NW. Now I'm not sure it was exactly what I wanted though...

I can now see an entry in the HU for the Wireless Charger (to set the Forgotten Phone Warning) which I don't have anyway yet. But I now see Contacts pictures, which is good. But I'm not convinced the Enhanced Bluetooth has worked...I don't see a number (ie 1 or 2) next to my mobile device, though I haven't tried a 2nd device yet. And the most important thing that I wanted was to read SMS text messages, which still don't seem to be viewable, ...or replyable to except when one actually comes through [EDIT this is when I'm in Carplay only] and then only via Siri. Is this how it should be or is there something else I need to code?? Should I have done 6NS as well perhaps?

UPDATE - So I tested a 2nd phone and was able to pair it successfully. My first phone is an iPhone, the second an Android. Surprisingly on the Android phone I can see text messages! This was what I wanted for my iPhone but my iPhone still stubbornly refuses to let me see text messages. And the other thing is that I'm unable to get Mirrorlink working with the Android phone. On the phone the mirrorlink seems to be USB only but when I plug the USB in then the car says "Unrecognised USB device" or something like that although it sees the phone in the sources list fine just not for mirrorlink.


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. For G20 with MGU Head Unit, I would use 6NW.


Hi Shawn, how about for G01 that also has HU_MGU? Use 6NW as well? I already have 6NV, is it the same?


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

hottroc said:


> ...but my iPhone still stubbornly refuses to let me see text messages. And the other thing is that I'm unable to get Mirrorlink working with the Android phone. On the phone the mirrorlink seems to be USB only but when I plug the USB in then the car says "Unrecognised USB device" or something like that although it sees the phone in the sources list fine just not for mirrorlink.


FURTHER UPDATE - OK so I found that you have to change a setting on the phone itself in the Bluetooth config. And now I can see text messages in iDrive for my iPhone. It will also read them out, in typical computer voice fashion. However there is no option to reply or send (which I think there was before??)...one step forward, one back! At one point it said something about sending text messages from the car is not supported by my phone but that's rubbish as I used to send messages with the same phone in a £15k Peugeot (via the car system I mean obviously). Anyone got any answers on this please? Also the mirrorlink issue remains unsolved though I've given up on that for now. (when I say mirrorlink I could well mean miracast, whatever it called it in the car)


----------



## LucidRain (Nov 17, 2016)

hottroc said:


> Also the mirrorlink issue remains unsolved though I've given up on that for now. (when I say mirrorlink I could well mean miracast, whatever it called it in the car)


Hi, Mirrorlink is hit and miss, I tried it with several phones. Worked: Samsung Galaxy S8, Huawei P30, Huawei nova, Lg G Pad VK815. Did not work: Sony XZ2 Premium, Nexus 6P. BTW Wifi antenna is needed if not present.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

LucidRain said:


> Hi, Mirrorlink is hit and miss, I tried it with several phones. Worked: Samsung Galaxy S8, Huawei P30, Huawei nova, Lg G Pad VK815. Did not work: Sony XZ2 Premium, Nexus 6P. BTW Wifi antenna is needed if not present.


It's a Samsung Galaxy A40 that I tried without success. Interesting you got a Galaxy S8 to work. Was that plugged in with USB or not? Did you connect via Bluetooth first or connect straight to Mirrorlink? My A40 only seems able via USB, in the settings you can't switch the Mirrorlink on without USB, but then the car says USB device not recognised. It will connect via Bluetooth for calls etc
Must have a wifi antenna already because Carplay connects using wifi so that can't be the problem.


----------



## LucidRain (Nov 17, 2016)

hottroc said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy A40 that I tried without success. Interesting you got a Galaxy S8 to work. Was that plugged in with USB or not? Did you connect via Bluetooth first or connect straight to Mirrorlink? My A40 only seems able via USB, in the settings you can't switch the Mirrorlink on without USB, but then the car says USB device not recognised. It will connect via Bluetooth for calls etc


Straight via WiFi, there is separate system app in S8 called Smart view.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

LucidRain said:


> Straight via WiFi, there is separate system app in S8 called Smart view.


I think the A40 probably only supports it over USB but why the car says unrecognised USB device I've no idea.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

Having done this coding, fairly successfully, I've discovered there is a Fault Code appearing in ISTA. It's a different code to the one mentioned earlier in the thread, about the 2nd microphone, although it could mean the same. It says...

S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection

So do you think this is just the microphone that can be FDL'd out or is this related to the Wireless Charger itself? If the latter can I FDL it out in the same way?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

douggie said:


> Hi Shawn, how about for G01 that also has HU_MGU? Use 6NW as well? I already have 6NV, is it the same?


6NNW seems to be much more:

6NV Telephony with wireless charging:

"Telephony with Wireless Charging for smartphone, smartphone holder at the front, in front of the cupholders, with inductive charging for suitable mobile phones (including LED charge level indicator and mobile phone reminder alert). For selected smartphones without an inductive charging function, special charging cases are available via Genuine BMW Accessories.
Other functions include:
- Improved hands-free capability for front passenger by provision of a second microphone.
- 2 x USB connections with 2.1A charging current for shorter charging times of smartphones and tablets.
- At any given time, 2 mobile phones and one audio player can be paired via Bluetooth."

6NW Telephony with wireless charging:
- Improved handsfree capability for passenger by a second microphone
- 2 USB ports with 2.1A charging current for shorter charging times of smartphones and tablets
- Bluetooth / Wi-Fi Audio Streamin
- Wi-Fi hotspot (6WD) enables the connection of mobile devices to the Internet via the built-in car SIM card. Depending on the local LTE availability, up to 10 devices with max. 100 Mbit / s surf the Internet. The use is chargeable and is carried out directly in the vehicle with the appropriate mobile carrier
- Compressed video over USB interface playable
- 2 phones and an audio player coupled simultaneously via Bluetooth
- Representation of PIM content from the Customer Service on the Control Display in the menu or Office Communications
- Display of contact photos from the address of the customer phone on the Control Display
- Display of album art
- Software update for multimedia and telephony via USB interface


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> Having done this coding, fairly successfully, I've discovered there is a Fault Code appearing in ISTA. It's a different code to the one mentioned earlier in the thread, about the 2nd microphone, although it could mean the same. It says...
> 
> S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection
> 
> So do you think this is just the microphone that can be FDL'd out or is this related to the Wireless Charger itself? If the latter can I FDL it out in the same way?


Try this:

FDL Code the following and clear fault codes afterwards with E-Sys Transmitter:

HU_NBT > MICROPHONE_NUMBER = wert_01
HU_NBT > WLAN_DIAGNOSE = nicht_aktiv

Clear Fault Codes with E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try this:
> 
> FDL Code the following and clear fault codes afterwards with E-Sys Transmitter:
> 
> ...


Thank you Shawn, really appreciated.
I presume where you put HU_NBT I change to HU_MGU (G20), and I will give it a go soon, when I get EsysX which I think I need for FDL coding. The bottom part of your instructions about the Transmitter, is this just to clear the fault code? I could possibly do that easier from ISTA+?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> Thank you Shawn, really appreciated.
> I presume where you put HU_NBT I change to HU_MGU (G20), and I will give it a go soon, when I get EsysX which I think I need for FDL coding. The bottom part of your instructions about the Transmitter, is this just to clear the fault code? I could possibly do that easier from ISTA+?


Yes, MGU in your case.

ISTA would not be any easier to clear fault code. You are already in E-Sys for FDL Coding, so Running Transmitter is as easy as it gets.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

OK, thanks again, I'll try Transmitter out.


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> douggie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Shawn, how about for G01 that also has HU_MGU? Use 6NW as well? I already have 6NV, is it the same?
> ...


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try this:
> 
> FDL Code the following and clear fault codes afterwards with E-Sys Transmitter:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, I had problems with this.

When I searched in EsysX I found the WLAN_DIAGNOSE straight away and changed it to nicht_aktiv. The MICROPHONE_NUMBER wasn't present but there was MICROPHONE_QUANTITY instead which seemed to be the same thing. But the werte value was set to Werte=07, ie not 2. At that point I was a bit cautious whether to change it to 01 or not so left it. I just FDL coded the WLAN_DIAGNOSE.

I then had to go somewhere and when I got back realised that my Apple Carplay wasn't working AT ALL. I disconnected and reconnected the phone but it didn't help. So I set the WLAN_DIAGNOSE back again. While in ESysX I thought I'd try the MICROPHONE_QUANTITY this time (else I thought I've changed nothing so will probably still get the Fault Code)...so I changed the wert value to 01 and FDL coded both those changes.

So my Carplay started working again, and I was able to breathe slightly easier, but now I discovered the microphone wasn't working AT ALL.

So I thought I'd experiment and I changed the other setting in MICROPHONE_QUANTITY, Ausgelesen. Before I started I noted that it had been set to cf_2mic_6ref. Changing the wert value to 01 previously had changed it but this time I changed it to cf_1mic_6ref (which automatically changed the werte value to 06) and FDL coded.

So now my microphone seems to be working again.

Does what I have done sound OK to you? I've attached a couple of screenshots so you can see the other options.

I don't know if this has solved the Fault Code problem yet, I'll have a look tomorrow, had too much drama today already.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> ...So I thought I'd experiment and I changed the other setting in MICROPHONE_QUANTITY, Ausgelesen. Before I started I noted that it had been set to cf_2mic_6ref. Changing the wert value to 01 previously had changed it but this time I changed it to cf_1mic_6ref (which automatically changed the werte value to 06) and FDL coded.
> 
> So now my microphone seems to be working again.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you lost CarPlay, but WLAN_DIAGNOSE activates the WLAN antenna impedance check. It is NOT required for CarPlay to function.

MICROPHONE_QUANTITY = cf_1mic_6ref (Werte = 06) should be correct. Error for "Microphone 2 Line Disconnection" should be gone.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know why you lost CarPlay, but WLAN_DIAGNOSE activates the WLAN antenna impedance check. It is NOT required for CarPlay to function.


Perhaps they increased the scope of its function in the G20's? I know Carplay uses wifi and it definitely wouldn't work when that was deactivated and started working again when I reactivated it. Though for a while after it seemed to be a bit "flaky", saying the internet connection was not available etc intermittently. Hope it's gonna fix itself on that.



> MICROPHONE_QUANTITY = cf_1mic_6ref (Werte = 06) should be correct. Error for "Microphone 2 Line Disconnection" should be gone.


Oh good thanks. The error was "S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection" so I don't know if that's the same problem. I'll check tomorrow.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> Perhaps they increased the scope of its function in the G20's? I know Carplay uses wifi and it definitely wouldn't work when that was deactivated and started working again when I reactivated it. Though for a while after it seemed to be a bit "flaky", saying the internet connection was not available etc intermittently. Hope it's gonna fix itself on that.
> 
> Oh good thanks. The error was "S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection" so I don't know if that's the same problem. I'll check tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don't know what you have going on, but WLAN_DIAGNOSE functionality has not changed for G20.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know what you have going on, but WLAN_DIAGNOSE functionality has not changed for G20.


Oh, beats me then. Hopefully the microphone fix will cure the fault code.


----------



## Shinji68 (May 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I***8217;m new here and thank you in advance for your help.
I have a f30 318d bmw 2014, and it seems that it doesn***8217;t have bluetooth enhanced. 
That***8217;s why I***8217;d like to change 6NH to 6NS. 
I have read quite a lot about coding and I***8217;m confused now with VO coding and FDL coding. Which one is safier for coding ?
I alteady ordered a enet to ethernet cable on amazon (link bellow) It comes with 5 CDs (e-sys 3.23.4, V50.3)

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B07SJHLS5S/ref=psdcmw_2430202031_t1_B07LGC6MH5

I would like to know if it is enough for this coding or do I need newer software or else.
I***8217;ve never coded so far.

Thanks


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

hottroc said:


> Oh, beats me then. Hopefully the microphone fix will cure the fault code.


FDL coding the microphone quantity has not solved the Fault code I'm getting:

S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection

Do you have any other suggestion of what to code to solve it apart from the WLAN_DIAGNOSE, as I don't want to lose my Carplay?
I noticed a setting just called WCA, set to aktiv, would that be relevant?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> FDL coding the microphone quantity has not solved the Fault code I'm getting:
> 
> S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection
> 
> ...


No idea. I have never seen "S 8410 Functional limitation, mobile device connection" before.

The usual fault code is "0xB7F850 - Microphone 2 Line Disconnection"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ATAT said:


> [QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, publicación: 13497946, miembro: 142175"]
> ¿Qué unidad principal tienes? ¿CHAMP2, CIC, NBT, etc.?
> [/ CITAR]
> 
> Tengo HU_ENTRYNAV


ENTRYNAV has Combox functions built into it. It won't have standalone Combox (CMB+MEDIA). Just VO Code it for 6NS.


----------



## ATAT (Jan 24, 2021)

[QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, publicación: 13497960, miembro: 142175"]
ENTRYNAV tiene funciones Combox integradas. No tendrá Combox independiente (CMB + MEDIA). Simplemente codifíquelo por voz para 6NS.
[/CITAR]
El automóvil SI está equipado con BMW Assist. Habia entendido en post anteriores que debia codificar 6NL, pero si no es así mejor.
Muchisimas gracias por Todo.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ATAT said:


> [QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, publicación: 13497960, miembro: 142175"]
> ENTRYNAV tiene funciones Combox integradas. No tendrá Combox independiente (CMB + MEDIA). Simplemente codifíquelo por voz para 6NS.
> [/CITAR]
> El automóvil SI está equipado con BMW Assist. Habia entendido en post anteriores que debia codificar 6NL, pero si no es así mejor.
> Muchisimas gracias por Todo.


No, use 6NS.


----------



## ATAT (Jan 24, 2021)

[QUOTE = "shawnsheridan, publicación: 13497965, miembro: 142175"]
No, use 6NS.

[/ CITAR]

Gracias


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Shawn, what about evo id4, is posible also change 6NH to 6NS? Of course without problems with fsc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wojti77 said:


> Shawn, what about evo id4, is posible also change 6NH to 6NS? Of course without problems with fsc


ID4, I think 6NS is valid. With ID5/6, Wireless Charging (S06NW) replaces 6NS as it includes Enhanced Bluetooth.


----------



## desc1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi folks new to the forum and BMW just purchased 2017 M240i with id4 & 6NH HU_NBT and would love the streaming and office tweaks would it be possible if I could have a link to the required e - sys and other necessary files to achieve this any help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

desc1 said:


> Hi folks new to the forum and BMW just purchased 2017 M240i with id4 & 6NH HU_NBT and would love the streaming and office tweaks would it be possible if I could have a link to the required e - sys and other necessary files to achieve this any help would be much appreciated thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## MrH_UK (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi all, I've got a 2013 build date F20 M135i with an NBT HU on ID4 along with the Connected Drive services, apps etc, and SOS button etc.

6NS seems to be the most common way to enable EBT, but this post seems to suggest that as mine is a pre-2014 build, to use 6NK rather than 6NS. Any ideas?

Also, is this something I can VO code without updating the VO on the car, or does that need to be done - much the same as desc1, I'd really appreciate links to esys/faqs etc. VO coding looks a bit more involved than 30 seconds of bimmercode'ing!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrH_UK said:


> Hi all, I've got a 2013 build date F20 M135i with an NBT HU on ID4 along with the Connected Drive services, apps etc, and SOS button etc.
> 
> 6NS seems to be the most common way to enable EBT, but this post seems to suggest that as mine is a pre-2014 build, to use 6NK rather than 6NS. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Use 6NS. Use modified FA to Code, but do not write the FA to car VCM. PM sent.


----------



## MrH_UK (Mar 9, 2021)

Cracking, thanks for that Shawn, I'll have a stab at it on the weekend... Much appreciated


----------



## MrH_UK (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks to Shawn, I've now got EBT activated! he's an absolute superstar!


----------



## Serilo (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Apologies if this has been asked before earlier in the thread!

I've just finished setting up EBT on my 2013 F20 with CHAMP2 (massive thank you to Shawn for the guides!). I used 6NS for the code, however I'm not seeing any album/artist/song data on the iDrive when using Spotify, it just says "Unknown Artist" etc. I also can't skip songs on my steering wheel _'scroller'_ and it just pops up with "Bluetooth" on the screen behind the wheel when I try.

Is this just a limitation or have I missed something/need to do more coding?

Thanks in advance!

Dan


----------



## Hkk_95 (Apr 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> View attachment 413187​​
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).​
> ...


Shawn, will this work on an F20 without a combox? My car only has telephone bluetooth and not audio


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hkk_95 said:


> Shawn, will this work on an F20 without a combox? My car only has telephone bluetooth and not audio


Depends on what Head Unit is installed.


----------



## Hkk_95 (Apr 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Depends on what Head Unit is installed.


It’s this - HU_ENTRY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hkk_95 said:


> It’s this - HU_ENTRY


Then a standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) is needed.


----------



## Hkk_95 (Apr 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then a standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) is needed.


Thanks Shawn


----------



## stewham26 (May 18, 2021)

Hi, trying to code 6NS to my 2013 F30 330d I can connect to the car, reads VIN etc read FA make the 6NS changes save etc but when I try to write FA FP on VCM Master tab I get "Write FP failed! [C063] Negative response error: code: timeout p2/t2 occurred
resource not available: LinkNAME VCM_ETHERNET

I read above " Use 6NS. Use modified FA to Code, but do not write the FA to car VCM. PM sent. "

Will this count for my car, as it is pre 2014 too?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stewham26 said:


> Hi, trying to code 6NS to my 2013 F30 330d I can connect to the car, reads VIN etc read FA make the 6NS changes save etc but when I try to write FA FP on VCM Master tab I get "Write FP failed! [C063] Negative response error: code: timeout p2/t2 occurred
> resource not available: LinkNAME VCM_ETHERNET
> 
> I read above " Use 6NS. Use modified FA to Code, but do not write the FA to car VCM. PM sent. "
> ...


What Head Unit does car have?


----------



## stewham26 (May 18, 2021)

Hi, sorry forgot to mention in my post, it is HU_NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stewham26 said:


> Hi, sorry forgot to mention in my post, it is HU_NBT


It should work. I do not know why you have "resource not available: LinkNAME VCM_ETHERNET" error.


----------



## bitter_bimmer (May 25, 2021)

Just wanted to chip in and say that I followed these steps with a 2013 328i Xdrive Sport. After performing the coding steps that Shawn provided with Esys, I restarted the car, repaired the phone, and I had Bluetooth Audio.

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## bitter_bimmer (May 25, 2021)

Will this process of VO coding reset previous coding? 

The reason I ask is because I deactivated the warning on startup with BimmerCode. After coding EBT, the warning has been showing up again. Not sure if other previous BimmerCode coding was reverted as well. 

Are any resets to previous coding expected?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bitter_bimmer said:


> Just wanted to chip in and say that I followed these steps with a 2013 328i Xdrive Sport. After performing the coding steps that Shawn provided with Esys, I restarted the car, repaired the phone, and I had Bluetooth Audio.
> 
> Thank you Shawn!





bitter_bimmer said:


> Will this process of VO coding reset previous coding?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I deactivated the warning on startup with BimmerCode. After coding EBT, the warning has been showing up again. Not sure if other previous BimmerCode coding was reverted as well.
> 
> Are any resets to previous coding expected?


Yes, VO Coding will reset override all previous FDL Coding.


----------



## rwely (Jun 15, 2021)

rbman said:


> I just wanted to report success enabling EBT on my 2014 F11 with HU_CHAMP2 & CMB_MEDIA. Many thanks to all involved in helping us achieve this, in particular shawnsheridan; we'd all be very lost without you!


Hi,
I have someone coded EBT on my 2013 F31 withHU_CHAMP2 & CMB_MEDIA, but I'm missing features. I only have bluetooth streaming and regular bluetooth connection. No second phone, no usb-connection with my phone or iPod, no album art with playing songs from usb. 
Should the HU_CHAMP2 have all these features when coding EBT? Or are there limitations? Can someone confirm?
Thanks
Remko


----------



## Lukavd (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi Shawn, god of bmw coding, i just got an f31 from 2013, so it's the cic headunit(?).









I can call, see contacts and have the voice control button on the steering wheel though it doesn't do anything. I think i don't have the combox. I just recieved the esys cable. Do you think i can code the bluetooth streaming and voice control button? Could you send me the software?

Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lukavd said:


> Hi Shawn, god of bmw coding, i just got an f31 from 2013, so it's the cic headunit(?).
> 
> I can call, see contacts and have the voice control button on the steering wheel though it doesn't do anything. I think i don't have the combox. I just recieved the esys cable. Do you think i can code the bluetooth streaming and voice control button? Could you send me the software?
> 
> Thx!


Bluetooth Streaming requires a Combox.

Voice Control requires FSC Enabling Code and Coding.

PM sent.


----------



## Lukavd (Aug 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Bluetooth Streaming requires a Combox.
> 
> Voice Control requires FSC Enabling Code and Coding.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## WesamSalama (Oct 10, 2021)

I literally just joined this forum to send a heartfelt thank you note to you Shawn (*shawnsheridan).*

Your support on this forum for *8 years* running is outstanding.

Thank you sir.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WesamSalama said:


> I literally just joined this forum to send a heartfelt thank you note to you Shawn (*shawnsheridan).*
> 
> Your support on this forum for *8 years* running is outstanding.
> 
> Thank you sir.


----------



## Ollibolli (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello there @shawnsheridan , i need help also, i tried to get EBT and i have the combox i the trunk, but i cant make it to work, tried both the 6NK and 6NL codes..

you can see under what i have and my win isWBAFR71010C542405

615Extended Bmw Online InformationErweiterte Bmw Online Information616Bmw OnlineBmw Online620Voice Input SystemSpracheingabesystem633Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.Handy Vorb. Business/bluetooth-sch.676Hifi Loudspeaker SystemHifi Lautsprechersystem698Area-code 2Area-code 26AABmw TeleservicesBmw Teleservices6ABControl TeleservicesSteuerung Teleservices6FLUsb-/audio InterfaceUsb-audio-schnittstelle7SPNavi Professinal W.handyprep.bluetoothNavi Professinal M.handyvorb.bluetooth801Germany VersionDeutschland-ausfuehrung851Language Version GermanSprachversion Deutsch863Europe/dealer DirectoryService Kontakt-flyer Europa879German / On-board DocumentationDeutsch / Bordliteratur8KAOelservice Int. 30.000 Km/24 MonthsOelwartungsint. 30.000km/24monate8SCCountry Spec. Release Of TeleserviceLaenderspez. Teleservicefreisch.8TFActive Protection For PedestriansAktiver Fussgaengerschutz.8THSpeed Limit InfoSpeed Limit Info8V1Ncap Label


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ollibolli said:


> Hello there @shawnsheridan , i need help also, i tried to get EBT and i have the combox i the trunk, but i cant make it to work, tried both the 6NK and 6NL codes..
> 
> you can see under what i have and my win isWBAFR71010C542405


Car already has EBT from factory, 633 Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.


----------



## Ollibolli (Nov 29, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car already has EBT from factory, 633 Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.


What? I cant neither listen to music via phone or connect two phones


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why do you think you have a Combox? are you sure it is not older MULF? What is your short VIN (last 7)?


----------



## Ollibolli (Nov 29, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why do you think you have a Combox? are you sure it is not older MULF? What is your short VIN (last 7)?


I had a look behind in the trunk, but maybe you are right and it is a mulf, dont know so much about these cars.
Last 7 degits are C542405


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ollibolli said:


> I had a look behind in the trunk, but maybe you are right and it is a mulf, dont know so much about these cars.
> Last 7 degits are C542405


Car lacks Option Code 6VC Control, Combox and has a Production date of 31-May-2010. Combox replaced MULF beginning Sep-2010, 4 months after car was built.


----------



## Ollibolli (Nov 29, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car lacks Option Code 6VC Control, Combox and has a Production date of 31-May-2010. Combox replaced MULF beginning Sep-2010, 4 months after car was built.


Okay thanks for replying.
Is a new combox a direct fit on my harness?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ollibolli said:


> Okay thanks for replying.
> Is a new combox a direct fit on my harness?


Need PNP Harness.









Combox Media retrofit F10


Hello, i want to retrofit a Combox Media to my BMW 530D F10 5/2010. My bmw only have TCU/Mulf2high First of all i need a i-Level update which i want to make at bmw (145€). My question is, do i need following parts: - Combox Media (Which part number ?) (150€) - TCU/Mulf Adapter for plug and...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## MiMa (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

I need your support again.
I have a 2013 F30 VIN: F141300 with options 606 (Nav. Business), 6AC (Intelligent Emergency Call), 6AE (Teleservices) and 6NH (Hands.free system with USB Interface).
Do I have to use option 6NL instead of 6NS to code to EBT?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jozef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I downloaded: Road Map Europe ROUTE West 2022-1_vk.com_fsccodesbmw
> 
> what else should i do with it? upload to USB? and will it ask for any code if I update?


Thread so for Coding EBT, not Map Update. PM sent,


----------



## Rellinge (11 mo ago)

Hello,

I tried to code enhanced bluetooth in my uncle's F01 '09. This car was equipped with 6FL option.
Firstly I tried to FDL Code CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO - activ - CIC was showing "Not connected"
Secondly I added "6NL" to VO, then code HU_CIC and MULF - the same situation.

Only way to get enhanced bluetooth is combox retrofit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rellinge said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried to code enhanced bluetooth in my uncle's F01 '09. This car was equipped with 6FL option.
> Firstly I tried to FDL Code CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO - activ - CIC was showing "Not connected"
> ...


Yes. Need Combox. MULF won't work.


----------



## mnagdee (11 mo ago)

Good day

Trust this is the right thread to post to. Question related to music streaming through USB port.

Car is 2013 F30 320i with:
1. HU_ENTRY
2. NO COMBOX
3. 6NH

Understand that I can't have EBT and happy with that but wondering if the USB port can be reprogrammed to use a standard Apple cable to stream via USB? Album Art is irrelevant, music details and steering wheel control would be awesome though.

If possible, what would I need to code to make it work?

Thanks for the assistance and advises.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mnagdee said:


> Good day
> 
> Trust this is the right thread to post to. Question related to music streaming through USB port.
> 
> ...


You need AppID 129 (81) - Media Player (USB) FSC Code and Coding.


----------



## mnagdee (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need AppID 129 (81) - Media Player (USB) FSC Code and Coding.


Thanks for the reply Shawn

Where and how would I obtain FSC code and can you point me in the direction of how to code it as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mnagdee said:


> Thanks for the reply Shawn
> 
> Where and how would I obtain FSC code and can you point me in the direction of how to code it as well?


Need FSC Code from Dealer. I do not know option code that is sued for Media Player.


----------



## Rellinge (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Need Combox. MULF won't work.


Ok, I'll try to swap Mulf for Combox.
Thank you!


----------



## maxgenius67 (10 mo ago)

crow65 said:


> Are you able to provide some step by step instructions to do this.
> 
> I already have the cable, esys etc and have done some coding on my car but I want to enable the extended Bluetooth on my wife's F25.


Hi... can you give me specifications about "cable, esys etc " in order to make some coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxgenius67 said:


> Hi... can you give me specifications about "cable, esys etc " in order to make some coding?


PM sent.


----------



## maxgenius67 (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks


----------



## Mustahukka (3 mo ago)

Hey, i'm having bit trouble with this coding as i'm having some error codes in step 2 as i choose CODE in HU_ENTRY. I have 6NH with ENTRY F30 -12 318d if car model matters anyway.

" [Exception - HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET] openECUConnection for link HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item> "

I have whole thing saved what it did after it started coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mustahukka said:


> Hey, i'm having bit trouble with this coding as i'm having some error codes in step 2 as i choose CODE in HU_ENTRY. I have 6NH with ENTRY F30 -12 318d if car model matters anyway.
> 
> " [Exception - HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET] openECUConnection for link HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item> "
> 
> I have whole thing saved what it did after it started coding.


Does car have a Combox, CMB_MEDIA?

Are you using E-Sys Launcher?

What is your Connection Target?


----------



## Mustahukka (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does car have a Combox, CMB_MEDIA?
> 
> Are you using E-Sys Launcher?
> 
> What is your Connection Target?


Car doesn' hav CMB_MEDIA.

Currently using E-Sys 3.39.1 (64bit)

Where can i see this Connection target?


----------



## Mustahukka (3 mo ago)

Mustahukka said:


> Car doesn' hav CMB_MEDIA.
> 
> Currently using E-Sys 3.39.1 (64bit)
> 
> Where can i see this Connection target?


Just moment ago got it fucked up but got back to 6NH and looking normal 😅


----------



## Mustahukka (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does car have a Combox, CMB_MEDIA?
> 
> Are you using E-Sys Launcher?
> 
> What is your Connection Target?


Or atleast i didn't see CMB_MEDIA in the selection, car have BT which i can connect my phone and talk on the phone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mustahukka said:


> Or atleast i didn't see CMB_MEDIA in the selection, car have BT which i can connect my phone and talk on the phone.


If car has HU_ENRTY and no CMB_MEIDA, you cannot have 6NS.


----------



## Mustahukka (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If car has HU_ENRTY and no CMB_MEIDA, you cannot have 6NS.


Oh damn. That would explain a lot then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 09bmw335d (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has any advice.

I am working on a 2014 F30 - 320i

It comes with HU_ENTRY L7

The car's idrive was stuck in the BMW boot logo and constantly re-starting.

This would indicate hardware issue.

We got a used replacement unit.

Car originally came with 6NH but was coded to 6NK

Now on this replacement head unit, 6NK won't code on the HU_ENTRY.

I was able to put it back to original with 6NH, but when trying to code it to 6NK or 6NS it fails the coding process and the cafd gets deleted and it goes back to a default mode in german. Once i put it back to 6NH factory it codes and back to normal.

Why is 6nk and 6ns not working?

Any idea why a used HU_ENTRY have issue coding enhanced BT option?


----------



## Simgauit (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I am new to BMW world and tried to find out option for BTE. Looking at this forum it looks like it's do able as i have CiC, Champ2 head unit and i have confirmed a combox in the boot. I have 2014, F07.
Now i was thinking of doing this on bimmercode, and after reading this, i am getting this feeling that it will not be possible with obd, bimmercode and an android device. Please correct me if i am wrong.
Secondly i will require a enet wire, E-sys, launcher and codes.
And my aim is to concert 6NH to 6NK/L.
If this cannot be done with bimmercode app, i will require these softwares and codes, can someone please help in either of these situations ....
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simgauit said:


> Hi,
> I am new to BMW world and tried to find out option for BTE. Looking at this forum it looks like it's do able as i have CiC, Champ2 head unit and i have confirmed a combox in the boot. I have 2014, F07.
> Now i was thinking of doing this on bimmercode, and after reading this, i am getting this feeling that it will not be possible with obd, bimmercode and an android device. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Secondly i will require a enet wire, E-sys, launcher and codes.
> ...


You need E-Sys package. PM sent.


----------



## Simgauit (2 mo ago)

Thanks a lot. I should be recieving the cable in 2 days... Hope this will go well... Thanks once again. You are a real star...


----------

